# Aeviaanah's Multistrain-Hydro/Soil-Organic/Synthetic-Breeding



## aeviaanah (Oct 30, 2010)

Hey everyone! Thought id share the new grow going. I have a deep purple from clone (fed synthetic) in a 5gal dwc setup. A newly transplanted bubba kush from clone (fed organic). Also got a handful of babies that are just maturing to full blown veg. Seedlings aren't showing sex yet. A few pictures...

These plants are all grown under 400watt MH.






deep purple from clone fed Advanced nutrients CNS 17...I am making the change to GH maxigrow because i am running out of the cns17. I give this plant around 900-1200 ppm of nutrients/supplements. supplements include supernova, dutch masters root zone conditioner, dm silica, molasses, and hydrogen peroxide. i try to maintain ph at 5.7.






as you can see this plant has been through some abuse. i mixed two insecticides and trimmed 1/3 of lower growth all in one shot...she and bubba kush didnt take it too well. she is coming back strong and healthy tho.






see the beautiful foliage commin back?
___






here is the group of upcoming seedlings. some are crosses ive made others are from friends. these have been feeding off nutrients in soil most of the time. i gave a small dose of fox farm grow. i water the tray and they bottom feed.






white berry x redwood kush feminized. i had great success with this strain last harvest and am planning on finding a good candidate to keep around. lots of traits are being shown and i have a variety (5) to choose from.






trainwreck x early skunk - another great strain from last harvest...this strain showed the most trichomb production of all plants. im hoping both are female as i bred a twes to a twes last grow. these are not f2's they are f1's.






sicc mbs - both are showing similar characteristics which makes me believe they may be the same strain. both appear to be indica dom.






pure kush x bastard bubba 3. bastard bubba father is bubba kush x mbs. bubba kush and pure kush exhibit similar traits. lets see what this strain does for me. can you say potent?






bastard haze 3 x bastard bubba 2. bastard haze (mother) is super silver haze x mbs. bastard bubba (father) is bubba kush x mbs. so far the bastard family has not let me down...hoping to get a high yielding indica with these.






bastard bubba 3 x bastard bubba 1 - heavy in indica traits. 






bastard bubba 1 x bastard bubba 2. looking like momma!


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 30, 2010)

Subscribed  

What are the cups vegging under? My mbs looks pretty stretched. I was thinking it may be one strain too on my mbs. The last two I grew were pretty similar, a nice berry/fruity smell when they flowered.


----------



## aeviaanah (Oct 30, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4840398]Subscribed  

What are the cups vegging under? My mbs looks pretty stretched. I was thinking it may be one strain too on my mbs. The last two I grew were pretty similar, a nice berry/fruity smell when they flowered.[/QUOTE]
Yo sicc thanks for commin by. Do they look similar to these? Do you have any pictures you can post of the flowered mbs's?

All plants shown are under 1- 400watt hps. The bk and dp get most of the light, i got seedlings kinda far away. They get around half the amount of light the other two get.


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 30, 2010)

My last harvest had a MBS, my last MBS so i crossed it with the HH to keep it around.

Here she is at harvest, after the trim













Veg














My Other MBS



















Veg













sorry to the butt load of pics lol


----------



## aeviaanah (Oct 30, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4840749]My last harvest had a MBS, my last MBS so i crossed it with the HH to keep it around.

Here she is at harvest, after the trim













Veg














My Other MBS



















Veg













sorry to the butt load of pics lol[/QUOTE]
looks indica dom as well, ill keep these around to refer back to. smells like berrys eh? looks kind of like deep purple/bk with a bit of skunk/haze genes.


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 30, 2010)

Yeah to me it was fruity, but im not too good with all the decriptions n shit lol.


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Oct 30, 2010)

I'm here, and im ready dor the show...Hey is it just me or do a lot of these srtains we get look almost identical? green buds with dark red hairs i've noticed the smells do vary from one to another but the look to me is mostly all the same...i've grown 6 dffferent strains and all but one had the same look.. The only one that was different was the BLZ it was light green and had medium colored hairs pail brownish and was white with frost..


----------



## goodolboy (Oct 30, 2010)

Cool Grow, Subb'd!


----------



## aeviaanah (Oct 31, 2010)

SICC";4840913]Yeah to me it was fruity said:


> I'm here, and im ready dor the show...Hey is it just me or do a lot of these srtains we get look almost identical? green buds with dark red hairs i've noticed the smells do vary from one to another but the look to me is mostly all the same...i've grown 6 dffferent strains and all but one had the same look.. The only one that was different was the BLZ it was light green and had medium colored hairs pail brownish and was white with frost..


 Well i just did a ton of strains and i notice lots of things different with all of them. They are all quit different. 


goodolboy said:


> Cool Grow, Subb'd!


 Thanks man!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 31, 2010)

What exactly is mbs and the bastard you speak of?


----------



## aeviaanah (Oct 31, 2010)

Mbs stands for medical bag seed. Basically a fancy way of saying "unknown strain". It did come from a medical quality bag of weed tho. 

I decided to call all plants bred with MBS "Bastard". So bubba kush x mbs = bastard bubba (hence not knowing the dad), jack the ripper x mbs = bastard jack and super silver haze x mbs = bastard haze.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 31, 2010)

Okay got ya.Look forward to seeing this.


----------



## aeviaanah (Oct 31, 2010)

Here is all strains I grew. Outdoor is on top and Indoor is on bottom. I have yet to add bastard jack outdoor and super silver haze outdoor. 
(indoor lighting)






another image using outdoor lighting.






super silver haze outdoor






super silver haze outdoor






bastard jack outdoor






bastard jack outdoor


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 31, 2010)

Damn those nugs look like some straight up roccs haha 

How much longer you gonna let the outdoors go?


----------



## jcdws602 (Nov 1, 2010)

Yo yo yo....just seen the link for this thread...Looking great as usual-subbed......hey aeviannah did ya pop any of those bk fem seeds????


----------



## aeviaanah (Nov 1, 2010)

jcdws602 said:


> Yo yo yo....just seen the link for this thread...Looking great as usual-subbed......hey aeviannah did ya pop any of those bk fem seeds????


 yes only one popped, he never really started growing. kind of dwindled away. lol


----------



## jcdws602 (Nov 1, 2010)

Damn...... dat sux I got some to pop... many were weak too but some did get going......they had been stored for a while maybe thats why.......did ya try to pop em all???..that pollen wasn't viable either ....bummer, but I did get alot of those crosses going.....If any of those bk fem make it I am going to cross it with this bastard bubba male I got....I also got some trainwreck crosses going I got from my friend,,hopefully I get a male out those trainwreck x es to breed those into them.......


----------



## aeviaanah (Nov 2, 2010)

jcdws602 said:


> Damn...... dat sux I got some to pop... many were weak too but some did get going......they had been stored for a while maybe thats why.......did ya try to pop em all???..that pollen wasn't viable either ....bummer, but I did get alot of those crosses going.....If any of those bk fem make it I am going to cross it with this bastard bubba male I got....I also got some trainwreck crosses going I got from my friend,,hopefully I get a male out those trainwreck x es to breed those into them.......


 Yea i know. I still have a few left. I will give them a try next go around. That would be sick, i know the twes is some good genetics... I am very impressed with the bastard jack this year.






here is a blunt we smoked the other night - granddaddy purple/whiteberry x redwood kush with some keif and bubba kush hash. 






purple kush/pure kush hash i made last night using bubble bags






its looking a bit more dry today.


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 2, 2010)

Looks delicious


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Nov 2, 2010)

If this was a resturant i'd have to order just about everything on the menu very nice..By the way i was not trying to be crytical of you my friend just stating the facts about my grows with different strains most all looking the same in general, blue mystic,papaya,blz,ice,nl,etc they all for the most part looked the same to me dark red hairs and med to dark green buds..anyway peace and keep it up you inspire me..


----------



## jcdws602 (Nov 2, 2010)

Man that blunt looks f n yummy.....


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Nov 2, 2010)

By the way just got back from voting lil while ago and i must say the turn out here in cali doesnt look good for our proposition here we cant blame the polititions if we ourselves dont get out and vote...Peace


----------



## aeviaanah (Nov 2, 2010)

jcdws602 said:


> Man that blunt looks f n yummy.....


thanks man!! it was indeed yummy!


stinkbudd1 said:


> By the way just got back from voting lil while ago and i must say the turn out here in cali doesnt look good for our proposition here we cant blame the polititions if we ourselves dont get out and vote...Peace


i hope it passes.


----------



## goodolboy (Nov 3, 2010)

stinkbudd1 said:


> If this was a resturant i'd have to order just about everything on the menu very nice..............................................
> ................................................................................................................................anyway peace and keep it up you inspire me..


Couldnt have said it better myself. Man that bubba has looks soo yummy.


----------



## NONHater (Nov 3, 2010)

If you don't mind I'll be taking a seat right here.....good shit man!


----------



## aeviaanah (Nov 4, 2010)

goodolboy said:


> Couldnt have said it better myself. Man that bubba has looks soo yummy.


 Thanks!!


NONHater said:


> If you don't mind I'll be taking a seat right here.....good shit man!


 Right on man, here are a few pictures to look at!

I moved the veggies to the flower room. They arent on a 12/12 cycle yet...i just have to fine tune everything and allow the babies to grow a bit more.


----------



## jcdws602 (Nov 4, 2010)

That deep purple?? in the dwc bucket is going to be monstrous when it's done


----------



## aeviaanah (Nov 4, 2010)

jcdws602 said:


> That deep purple?? in the dwc bucket is going to be monstrous when it's done


 She wouldve been alot bigger had i not mixed insecticides. She took a good blow and is bouncing back stronger than ever!


----------



## jcdws602 (Nov 4, 2010)

How much longer 'till you flip the lights??


----------



## aeviaanah (Nov 4, 2010)

i was thinking about 2-3 weeks...with the babies being as small as they are. what you think?


----------



## jcdws602 (Nov 4, 2010)

I would veg the little ones a bit more.................you dont have a separate area to veg??/


----------



## aeviaanah (Nov 4, 2010)

jcdws602 said:


> I would veg the little ones a bit more.................you dont have a separate area to veg??/


 Well i do, when i messed up the bk and dp...it kinda fucked my plans up. I was going to bud out the dp and bk and keep the little guys vegging. I do not want plants flowering at different times, seems to me this can lead to problems if something does arise. the plan was to have the two finish and then put the babies in the flower room after. the treatment set me back a few weeks and the gap for flower time is too large. after 8 weeks these babies will be too big.


----------



## jcdws602 (Nov 4, 2010)

have you ever flowered plants that small??


----------



## aeviaanah (Nov 4, 2010)

well im not gonna flower this small, in 3 weeks.

but to answer your question, yes i have.


----------



## goodolboy (Nov 4, 2010)

Doing Nicely my friend, Nice Setup!


----------



## aeviaanah (Nov 9, 2010)

Yo yo...gettin ready to flip lights once some of these start showing sex. Possibly a week?

Here is the deep purple hydro she is being fed GH maxi grow and a few supplements.












Deep purple


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 9, 2010)

Holy shit that DP is fuccin huge


----------



## NONHater (Nov 9, 2010)

That DP plants looks like it's been trained to perfection!


----------



## aeviaanah (Nov 9, 2010)

SICC";4884318]Holy shit that DP is fuccin huge :shock:[/QUOTE]
It is huh? Just think when I flower it how big she will be. Im tryin to squeeze in these babies with her when i go 12/12. Just finding the happy medium said:


> That DP plants looks like it's been trained to perfection!


 Thanks man...i still have a bit of training before goin 12/12.


----------



## goodolboy (Nov 9, 2010)

What do you predict that DP to yeild?


----------



## aeviaanah (Nov 9, 2010)

89.23grams


----------



## goodolboy (Nov 9, 2010)

aeviaanah said:


> 89.23grams


lol i was gonna say around 400


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Nov 9, 2010)

Those are some nice looking girls, i know you are going to have a lot of fun keeping that DP in line..lol


----------



## aeviaanah (Nov 10, 2010)

goodolboy said:


> lol i was gonna say around 400


 Maybe around 300. 


stinkbudd1 said:


> Those are some nice looking girls, i know you are going to have a lot of fun keeping that DP in line..lol


 Thanks man, I may go full hydro next grow- after watching how quickly they grow.


----------



## GreenBuddha619 (Nov 10, 2010)

Lookin good Aev! Can't wait see all these bastards when they are finished lol! Along for the ride Sub'd!


----------



## aeviaanah (Nov 10, 2010)

GreenBuddha619 said:


> Lookin good Aev! Can't wait see all these bastards when they are finished lol! Along for the ride Sub'd!


 right on bro good to have ya!


----------



## aeviaanah (Nov 10, 2010)

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/383537-sex-how-determine-early-stage.html#post4888673


----------



## NONHater (Nov 10, 2010)

A good friend of mine was certain that the Stipules can tell the sex before pre flower. This is determined on if the Stipules cross or not just don't remember which was which. Crossed Stipules=Male or Crossed Stipules=Female not sure? This could also just be a myth?

edit:
Wow just noticed that was a link damn I feel dumb lol.

edit: 
notice the Stipules in the pics...male stipule points facing out female stipule points facing in almost crossing.


----------



## aeviaanah (Nov 11, 2010)

NONHater said:


> A good friend of mine was certain that the Stipules can tell the sex before pre flower. This is determined on if the Stipules cross or not just don't remember which was which. Crossed Stipules=Male or Crossed Stipules=Female not sure? This could also just be a myth?
> 
> edit:
> Wow just noticed that was a link damn I feel dumb lol.
> ...


I heard this method as well but it hasnt proven to work. I just went back there and checked and both a female and males stipules were positioned the same.


----------



## NONHater (Nov 12, 2010)

Well that kills the myth..lol


----------



## aeviaanah (Nov 12, 2010)

lol...it may be a helpful key. i just wouldnt rely on it or toss anything out because of it!


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Nov 12, 2010)

If i could put my 2 cents of knowledge in here, I still think that the best early way to tell sex is by plant structure and since i really only do indica dom plants i do rely on that to help..From almost all my grows ive noticed that the taller plants always seems to be boys and the more shorter plants seem to be females if your plant is getting pretty lanky and and dont have a very full leaf structure than its been in my case all boys where as the plants that heve stayed shorter and more full all around with leaf structure has always been female..


----------



## goodolboy (Nov 13, 2010)

stinkbudd1 said:


> If i could put my 2 cents of knowledge in here, I still think that the best early way to tell sex is by plant structure and since i really only do indica dom plants i do rely on that to help..From almost all my grows ive noticed that the taller plants always seems to be boys and the more shorter plants seem to be females if your plant is getting pretty lanky and and dont have a very full leaf structure than its been in my case all boys where as the plants that heve stayed shorter and more full all around with leaf structure has always been female..


My first indoor grow was fucking beautiful, it was a nice 2ft x 2ft bush, great structure, and bushy as hell. Put it into flower and it was a boy. No offense to anyone's methods, but the only real way to know sex is either seein pistils or balls IME


----------



## aeviaanah (Nov 13, 2010)

goodolboy said:


> My first indoor grow was fucking beautiful, it was a nice 2ft x 2ft bush, great structure, and bushy as hell. Put it into flower and it was a boy. No offense to anyone's methods, but the only real way to know sex is either seein pistils or balls IME


 I have to agree, i am always working multistrain and there is no apparent difference between males and females other than by balls or pistils.


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Nov 13, 2010)

Oh by no way was that post or reply etched in science not at all but no-one can tell me if my method has not worked for me if you were not here check back through most all my grows and you will see each time i got a tall beautiful plant such as i described it was a boy ! i've never had a short bushy plant yet that didnt turn out female or the other way around..Just my experience i guess..Peace


----------



## aeviaanah (Nov 15, 2010)

stinkbudd1 said:


> Oh by no way was that post or reply etched in science not at all but no-one can tell me if my method has not worked for me if you were not here check back through most all my grows and you will see each time i got a tall beautiful plant such as i described it was a boy ! i've never had a short bushy plant yet that didnt turn out female or the other way around..Just my experience i guess..Peace


 I do agree, when comparing two plants from the same parents...the taller more vigorous plants are usually male. I usually grow many strains and often do not have a sister or brother to compare a plant to, rendering this method useless. When comparing many strains- i get all different heights with no trend of female or male.


----------



## GreenBuddha619 (Nov 16, 2010)

Need a pic update Aev! Did you flip the lights or are still training?


----------



## aeviaanah (Nov 16, 2010)

GreenBuddha619 said:


> Need a pic update Aev! Did you flip the lights or are still training?


 Still training gonna flip lights after everything shows sex. Waiting on a few...most have showed.


----------



## GreenBuddha619 (Nov 16, 2010)

Nice can't wait to see some flowers!


----------



## aeviaanah (Nov 19, 2010)

how everyone been??


----------



## aeviaanah (Nov 19, 2010)

check out the deep purple hydro, i need to do some training on her.
View attachment 1279040View attachment 1279041

and the babies- there are 5 males possibly 6...none i want to breed with. i got my hands on a white widow clone too 

View attachment 1279043


----------



## GreenBuddha619 (Nov 19, 2010)

Nice Aev! You got that plant in the 2nd pic trained!!!


----------



## aeviaanah (Nov 19, 2010)

yea but its too bushy it wont be efficient come flower


----------



## GreenBuddha619 (Nov 20, 2010)

aeviaanah said:


> yea but its too bushy it wont be efficient come flower


What are you trying to do? Is it a mother?


----------



## TheOrganic (Nov 20, 2010)

Read whole thread and nice setup. I enjoy the party cups they work nicely. Good luck with the males! will follow! rep+


----------



## GreenBuddha619 (Nov 20, 2010)

TheOrganic said:


> Read whole thread and nice setup. I enjoy the party cups they work nicely. Good luck with the males! will follow! rep+


LOL I'm fucking stoner!!! I don't remember what happened yesterday let alone what I read 10+ days ago! When I'm stone I tend to write or ask a question without fulling comprehending the post/statement made before!


----------



## aeviaanah (Nov 20, 2010)

GreenBuddha619 said:


> What are you trying to do? Is it a mother?


 im just lettin it grow so i can flower it...im waiting for the babies to get a little bigger tho. actually i think i only got 4 males.


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 20, 2010)

I love this pic


----------



## jcdws602 (Nov 20, 2010)

She is a beast..................she gonna have a whole shitload of nugs on her


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 21, 2010)

Helllllooooo? Any one home?


----------



## aeviaanah (Nov 21, 2010)

SICC";4930826]I love this pic :weed:
[IMG]https://www.rollitup.org/attachments/grow-journals/1279041d1290219587-aeviaanahs-multistrain-hydro-soil-organic-pb190485_450x600.jpg[/IMG][/QUOTE]
Yea said:


> She is a beast..................she gonna have a whole shitload of nugs on her


 yo jcdws hows it goin? i got 5 wb x rk goin again...i am givin a few away tho. fast growin strain!
[QUOTE="SICC";4933324]Helllllooooo? Any one home? [/QUOTE]
whats sup man, hows it goin? im headin to your thread right now!


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 21, 2010)

How longer until you flower her?


----------



## jcdws602 (Nov 22, 2010)

aeviaanah said:


> yo jcdws hows it goin? i got 5 wb x rk goin again...i am givin a few away tho. fast growin strain!


Good.....Im glad you dig the strain.....have you crossed anything with it yet ???


----------



## aeviaanah (Nov 23, 2010)

SICC";4933783]How longer until you flower her?[/QUOTE]
real soon said:


> Good.....Im glad you dig the strain.....have you crossed anything with it yet ???


 yes i crossed it with master kush and trainwreck x early skunk....i think.


----------



## aeviaanah (Nov 26, 2010)

Yo yo whats up everyone heres a few pictures showing progress..Ive got all my females narrowed down and transplanted. Once i get this tree prepared i can flip lights. What would you do?

View attachment 1290200View attachment 1290201View attachment 1290202View attachment 1290203


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 26, 2010)

Flower that behemoth already lol.

What are the other female's you got?


----------



## TheOrganic (Nov 26, 2010)

GreenBuddha619 said:


> LOL I'm fucking stoner!!! I don't remember what happened yesterday let alone what I read 10+ days ago! When I'm stone I tend to write or ask a question without fulling comprehending the post/statement made before!


Oh shit dude sorry I meant to say''I read whole thread''

That lady is ready for flower and looks awesome, What a tree!


----------



## aeviaanah (Nov 26, 2010)

SICC";4954919]Flower that behemoth already lol.
What are the other female's you got?[/QUOTE]
Now i need to clean her up a bit...i do need to switch lights tho. I got one bubba kush said:


> Oh shit dude sorry I meant to say''I read whole thread''
> 
> That lady is ready for flower and looks awesome, What a tree!


 Thanks!


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 26, 2010)

I would trim up all those brown looking leaves, and maybe clear out a lil space too but i would wait for the buds to start forming and then decide what if any leaves you should remove.


----------



## aeviaanah (Nov 26, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4955038]I would trim up all those brown looking leaves, and maybe clear out a lil space too but i would wait for the buds to start forming and then decide what if any leaves you should remove.

[/QUOTE]
Right on, ill remove any lower stuff i know wont be anything good. I will then slowly remove stuff throughout flower. Thanks


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 26, 2010)

No prob, that DP is gonna be a beast, im lookin forward to see how the MBS turn out.


----------



## aeviaanah (Nov 26, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4955124]No prob, that DP is gonna be a beast, im lookin forward to see how the MBS turn out.[/QUOTE]
yea me too. they look to be the same strain. appears to be 50/50 mix or something like that.


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 26, 2010)

yeah i thought the batch may of been one strain, but the seeds dont really look anything a like, or at least i thought so.


----------



## aeviaanah (Nov 27, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4955281]yeah i thought the batch may of been one strain, but the seeds dont really look anything a like, or at least i thought so.[/QUOTE]
lol...is there really a difference in marijuana strains? rofl.


----------



## aeviaanah (Nov 28, 2010)

i realized after doing research on the mh bulbs i got- they are all in the 4000k range. do i need to go out and get a better bulb?


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 28, 2010)

I would, i was going to get a different bulb for my 400 watter but im just using the one i got from HTG Supply.


----------



## aeviaanah (Nov 28, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4962157]I would, i was going to get a different bulb for my 400 watter but im just using the one i got from HTG Supply.[/QUOTE]
have you done research to see what the actual model bulb is puttin out?

after researching the bulbs, i realized one of the bulbs should not be used in all positions (which it was) it is vertical base up only. a good way to tell is on the emblem it will say something like...400mh/u the /u means universal positions. if it says something like vbu...that is vertical base up. or vbd vertical base down...if it says that, it should only be ran in these positions.


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 28, 2010)

Naw i haven't Looked into it, so far its doin good. The box says 55,000 Lumens, Spectrally Enhanced


----------



## GreenBuddha619 (Nov 28, 2010)

I have been looking in to those EYE Super Blues. Supposed to be power of HPS but spectrum of MH Dual Arc'd.


http://www.eyehortilux.com/superblue.html


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Dec 1, 2010)

Man you are off and rolling again and sicc is right that is one hell of an amazon you have on your hands cant wait to see her finish..did you lollipop her already ?


----------



## aeviaanah (Dec 2, 2010)

stinkbudd1 said:


> Man you are off and rolling again and sicc is right that is one hell of an amazon you have on your hands cant wait to see her finish..did you lollipop her already ?


 lollipop who?!


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Dec 2, 2010)

My bad i didnt realize you basically answered my question on the fourth page.You simply remove all the worthless lower leaves and useless greenery at the base of the plant.I've seen threads on lollipoping that look the same as yours do after doing it thats why i asked bro..NO fun intended when i see no lower greenery or stalks i think of lollipopping...Peace


----------



## NONHater (Dec 2, 2010)

I didn't breed/cross them my self a buddy did, HH X SCxNL I know the HH,SCxNL, and the NL like the back of my hand so it's gona be cool to see the different pheno's!


----------



## aeviaanah (Dec 2, 2010)

stinkbudd1 said:


> My bad i didnt realize you basically answered my question on the fourth page.You simply remove all the worthless lower leaves and useless greenery at the base of the plant.I've seen threads on lollipoping that look the same as yours do after doing it thats why i asked bro..NO fun intended when i see no lower greenery or stalks i think of lollipopping...Peace


 Yea...im thinking of expanding the flower closet for this time around. i dont have enough room! 


NONHater said:


> I didn't breed/cross them my self a buddy did, HH X SCxNL I know the HH,SCxNL, and the NL like the back of my hand so it's gona be cool to see the different pheno's!


 right on got any spare seeds?


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Dec 2, 2010)

cool i understand thats why i tune in all the time knowledge has no ending...


----------



## NONHater (Dec 2, 2010)

Only got 8 right now but will let ya know when I get to making these F2's...I'd love some Bastard BK myself..maybe do some trading in the future.


----------



## aeviaanah (Dec 6, 2010)

Deep purple, just flipped lights to HPS, working down to 12/12. Around 14hrs on or so now. Just started giving her a little bit of GH maxibloom with some GH maxigro. Got 3 HPS in there now, camera ran out of batteries and I couldnt get any more pictures. She looks kind of funky now because i moved some of the larger branches and tucked em for the smaller ones to get some light.


----------



## NONHater (Dec 6, 2010)

At first glance it looks like a mini SOG area but then scroll down some more and ya see one thick stalk! Almost lollipop-ish..Very sexy girl!

Do you notice much of a difference from weaning down to 12/12 rather than just switching it right too 12/12 from 20/4 or 18/6? I have always thought of weaning down instead of switching right too but when it came time I guess I just got to impatient. I would think it would help with the plant not stretching so much and flowering would prob start right when you got to 12/12 instead of the plant not really knowing what was going on really for about 5 days when ya switch right too 12/12...


----------



## jcdws602 (Dec 6, 2010)

Looks good....is the dp a good yielder ??regaurdless the yield looks like it's gonna be awesome with a monster like that....


----------



## GreenBuddha619 (Dec 6, 2010)

Nice Aev can't wait to see some bud shots! Is it better to work the lights down to 12/12?


----------



## aeviaanah (Dec 6, 2010)

NONHater said:


> At first glance it looks like a mini SOG area but then scroll down some more and ya see one thick stalk! Almost lollipop-ish..Very sexy girl!
> 
> Do you notice much of a difference from weaning down to 12/12 rather than just switching it right too 12/12 from 20/4 or 18/6? I have always thought of weaning down instead of switching right too but when it came time I guess I just got to impatient. I would think it would help with the plant not stretching so much and flowering would prob start right when you got to 12/12 instead of the plant not really knowing what was going on really for about 5 days when ya switch right too 12/12...


never noticed a difference but i do think it is beneficial, less stress right? i also slowly transition to bloom nutrients during this period. going from 2 mh to 3 hps from 18 to 12 and veg nutes to flower all at once seems a bit stressful. so i allow a week or so transition period. this is a good time to check for any problems and finish up any cleanup that needs to be done to the plant



jcdws602 said:


> Looks good....is the dp a good yielder ??regaurdless the yield looks like it's gonna be awesome with a monster like that....


last harvest dp was halfway between best yielder and lowest yielder. i thought her potency would be the worst (judging by trichombs) turns out to be one of the best. what strains you got goin now? did you like the harvest?



GreenBuddha619 said:


> Nice Aev can't wait to see some bud shots! Is it better to work the lights down to 12/12?


not sure, read the reply above i sent to nonhater.


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 6, 2010)

aeviaanah said:


> Deep purple, just flipped lights to HPS, working down to 12/12. Around 14hrs on or so now. Just started giving her a little bit of GH maxibloom with some GH maxigro. Got 3 HPS in there now, camera ran out of batteries and I couldnt get any more pictures. She looks kind of funky now because i moved some of the larger branches and tucked em for the smaller ones to get some light.



cant wait to see them buds!


----------



## NONHater (Dec 7, 2010)

Thanks for the info! Gona have to start doing this!


----------



## GreenBuddha619 (Dec 7, 2010)

Cool I might try that next time around when I get ready to flip the lights. I guess it is more like a natural transition.


----------



## aeviaanah (Dec 7, 2010)

SICC";5000175]cant wait to see them buds![/QUOTE]
i cant wait to smoke em!
[quote="NONHater said:


> Thanks for the info! Gona have to start doing this!


 yea give it a try. i try to be as stress free as possible


GreenBuddha619 said:


> Cool I might try that next time around when I get ready to flip the lights. I guess it is more like a natural transition.


 yea im thinking so too. i mimic nature as often as possible


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 7, 2010)

How the other plants lookin?


----------



## aeviaanah (Dec 7, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";5004254]How the other plants lookin?[/QUOTE]
everything is lookin real good, they are lovin the soil mix i made! im not topping, training or anything this time around. other than the bk and dp.


----------



## jcdws602 (Dec 8, 2010)

aeviaanah said:


> last harvest dp was halfway between best yielder and lowest yielder. i thought her potency would be the worst (judging by trichombs) turns out to be one of the best. what strains you got goin now? did you like the harvest?


I got a lot of those bastard crosses going and those fem bubbas too about 5 weeks in,,,,,and I still havent harvested those whiteberry crosses....got like 1-3 weeks depending on the pheno..........I got 1 monster sour diesel cross going too almost as big as your dp : P about 5 days in 12/12 and already throwing out nugs........they are barely forming but for 5 days im digging it......will be waiting on your next update : )


----------



## aeviaanah (Dec 8, 2010)

jcdws602 said:


> I got a lot of those bastard crosses going and those fem bubbas too about 5 weeks in,,,,,and I still havent harvested those whiteberry crosses....got like 1-3 weeks depending on the pheno..........I got 1 monster sour diesel cross going too almost as big as your dp : P about 5 days in 12/12 and already throwing out nugs........they are barely forming but for 5 days im digging it......will be waiting on your next update : )


 right on. ill get some pictures up this weekend. veg is the boring part lol.


----------



## Someguy15 (Dec 9, 2010)

Awesome. That must be one thick ass stalk!


----------



## aeviaanah (Dec 10, 2010)

Someguy15 said:


> Awesome. That must be one thick ass stalk!


 i think its about 3/4 of an inch right now.


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 10, 2010)

pics pics pics


----------



## GreenBuddha619 (Dec 12, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";5018294]pics pics pics[/QUOTE]

Lol Sicc wants to see more bud faces!


----------



## aeviaanah (Dec 12, 2010)

SICC";5018294]pics pics pics[/QUOTE]
I am redoing the flower room today said:


> Lol Sicc wants to see more bud faces!


 Lol all i got is veg faces right now. I got a real nice Pure kush x bastard bubba. The fan leaves are huge! Damn near 100 percent indica. 9 pointers too!


----------



## jcdws602 (Dec 12, 2010)

aeviaanah said:


> I am redoing the flower room today, ill get some pics up soon!
> 
> Lol all i got is veg faces right now. I got a real nice Pure kush x bastard bubba. The fan leaves are huge! Damn near 100 percent indica. 9 pointers too!


Be waiting to see the remodeling.........ohh and talking bout indicas ....check her out


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 12, 2010)

She is a lovely one JCD


----------



## aeviaanah (Dec 12, 2010)

jcdws602 said:


> Be waiting to see the remodeling.........ohh and talking bout indicas ....check her out


 Beautiful, i think my fan leaves are a bit more indica tho. Ill show you in a bit, what strain it that?


----------



## jcdws602 (Dec 12, 2010)

SICC";5026399]She is a lovely one JCD :)[/QUOTE]
Why thank you sir.... lol
[quote="aeviaanah said:


> Beautiful, i think my fan leaves are a bit more indica tho. Ill show you in a bit, what strain it that?


One of THose fem bubba seeds ......and yea lets see her.....


----------



## aeviaanah (Dec 12, 2010)

Yo yo so we are starting week 1 now. Just got the room all clean, installed a carbon filter and an inline fan. I snapped a few pictures just as the first light shut off.


----------



## aeviaanah (Dec 13, 2010)

jcdws602 said:


> Why thank you sir.... lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Pictures #1 and #4 are the pure kush x bastard bubba


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 13, 2010)

Hell yeah homie, gonna be some crazy bud porn soon


----------



## NONHater (Dec 13, 2010)

Hell ya looking good brah! Loving everything!


----------



## jcdws602 (Dec 13, 2010)

The mini tree looks awesome............bb x pure kush looks good too......


----------



## aeviaanah (Dec 13, 2010)

SICC";5028504]Hell yeah homie said:


> Hell ya looking good brah! Loving everything!


 Thanks!!!


jcdws602 said:


> The mini tree looks awesome............bb x pure kush looks good too......


 Thankyou!


----------



## aeviaanah (Dec 16, 2010)

Yo we are still in week one and most plants are showing early clusters. So out of all the seedlings this time, i only had two males...which is a damn good ratio. I dont know why but i always get a small male to female ratio. It is like 12 to 2 or something like that. 

Here we go!






Deep purple hydro- fed GH maxibloom, calmag, a few others as well. Just transplanted her from a 5 gallon to a 19 gallon. Im gonna throw some more airstones as well, i bought a gang valve. Compare this to the last picture posted...she has come a long way since last week. 







I got the taller plants on the left and the shorter ones on the right, as you can see I havent topped anything. I really liked the way the plants grew last time without topping. Its less work too. I notice topping favors growth for the tops only, the plant almost forgets about everything else. I think this method is just as effective as the plants know how to do what they do. Less work too! These are still being fed organic nutrients...i cheat with a little calmag once in a while, i make sure water is dechlorinated as to not destroy soil food web. They have been getting age old grow, fox farm big bloom (micros), molasses, high P bat guano, and a little bloombastic (for K) They are in the soil i made...a mixture of FFOF, earth worm castings, age old grow powder, perlite, dolomite lime. These are by far the healthiest looking plants i have ever grown, they are strong as fuck!! We'll see how the nugs compare!






Another shot of the left side, if you are curious on which strains are which, just ask!






impressive "BIG MOMMA" (pure kush x bastard bubba) an indica dom strain, the biggest fan leaves ive ever grown...bigger than my hand! i am going to clone her and make sure i keep this cut, i got a good feeling about this one. 






not sure what strain this is, i dont recognize some of them...not till flower that is!






i think this is a trainwreck x earlyskunk...i only remember because her clusters are biggest out of everyone. this was good smoke last round, a great flavored sativa type high. if you are a couchlocker type of smoker, this is not your strain.






another shot from above.

well i hope you enjoyed the update, if you have any questions let me know, ill be happy to answer!! someone pm me if interested about an exchange!

-aeviaanah


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 16, 2010)

damn man, that garden has exploded! fuccin impressive homie  

Where them MBS's at 

I crossed that Twes into my white berry, i should have a good lil stash going.


----------



## jcdws602 (Dec 16, 2010)

Looking hell of healthy....and that mini tree is gonna have a massive root ball in that tote.........harvest is gonna be hard work 



> crossed that Twes into my white berry, i should have a good lil stash going.


sure will!!


----------



## aeviaanah (Dec 16, 2010)

SICC";5047337]damn man said:


> Looking hell of healthy....and that mini tree is gonna have a massive root ball in that tote.........harvest is gonna be hard work
> 
> 
> sure will!!


Yea i tried to snap a shot of it, she is too heavy to both hold the camera and lift. Id like to get the roots like coopdevillian does, this time i have a solid root ball...coop has roots protruding out of the whole netpot...mine only comes out of the bottom in a dense ball, i wonder which performs best. 

one of the whiteberry x redwood kushs are located at far right front, behind that is super silver haze...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 17, 2010)

Very impressive.I might have to take some notes from you lol.Everything looks fntastic.


----------



## aeviaanah (Dec 17, 2010)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Very impressive.I might have to take some notes from you lol.Everything looks fantastic.


 Thanks my friend!

So as you all know i made the switch to organic with all plants but the hydro. Up till now, I have been using age old grow along with fox farm big bloom for micros. Ive also been supplementing with organic root builders, high phos bat guano, and a few other inoculants and stuff. I was planning on what i was going to use in flower so i went out and bought a new line up, the stuff is called earth juice. it got great results in a side by side comparison. that comparison can be read here, it is a great read for anyone interested in stuff like that.

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php/50463-Nute-Study

i also really liked where the nutrients were derived from, within the whole lineup, there are a ton of different plant and animal based derivatives. check out the thread above, its a great read!


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 17, 2010)

aeviaanah said:


> Thanks my friend!
> 
> So as you all know i made the switch to organic with all plants but the hydro. Up till now, I have been using age old grow along with fox farm big bloom for micros. Ive also been supplementing with organic root builders, high phos bat guano, and a few other inoculants and stuff. I was planning on what i was going to use in flower so i went out and bought a new line up, the stuff is called earth juice. it got great results in a side by side comparison. that comparison can be read here, it is a great read for anyone interested in stuff like that.
> 
> ...


I have heard good thing's about earth juice, interested to see how it work out for you


----------



## Someguy15 (Dec 17, 2010)

aeviaanah said:


> Thanks my friend!
> 
> So as you all know i made the switch to organic with all plants but the hydro. Up till now, I have been using age old grow along with fox farm big bloom for micros. Ive also been supplementing with organic root builders, high phos bat guano, and a few other inoculants and stuff. I was planning on what i was going to use in flower so i went out and bought a new line up, the stuff is called earth juice. it got great results in a side by side comparison. that comparison can be read here, it is a great read for anyone interested in stuff like that.
> 
> ...


 thanks for the link learned a lot (been a while since I said that)


----------



## aeviaanah (Dec 17, 2010)

SICC";5052020]I have heard good thing's about earth juice said:


> thanks for the link learned a lot (been a while since I said that)


 your welcome, after reading the thread a few times, he is real biased for the earth juice...it seems he is almost a salesman for it. let me know what you think.


----------



## aeviaanah (Dec 17, 2010)

BH x BB hungry for some N and cold.


----------



## jcdws602 (Dec 17, 2010)

Hehe .......he looks krazy with the purple...


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 17, 2010)

yeah that looks tight, hes a nice specimen


----------



## aeviaanah (Dec 18, 2010)

jcdws602 said:


> Hehe .......he looks krazy with the purple...


 yea i was surprised to see that. the wind has fucked him up since that picture
[QUOTE="SICC";5053122]yeah that looks tight, hes a nice specimen [/QUOTE]
should i breed him? i got a female bh x bb, a few bb x bb...the male is bh x bb as well.


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 18, 2010)

I would, what is the cross again? BH x BB?


----------



## aeviaanah (Dec 18, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";5056264]I would, what is the cross again? BH x BB?[/QUOTE]
bastard haze (ssh x mbs) x bastard bubba (bk x mbs)...i wasnt plannin on breeding this time around.


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 18, 2010)

aeviaanah said:


> bastard haze (ssh x mbs) x bastard bubba (bk x mbs)...i wasnt plannin on breeding this time around.


ah ok i knew it was bastard something, shit im going to breed every chance i get haha. Cant have enough seeds 

Save it for a random day in the future, im trying to get a nice stock pile my self


----------



## aeviaanah (Dec 18, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";5056466]ah ok i knew it was bastard something, shit im going to breed every chance i get haha. Cant have enough seeds 

Save it for a random day in the future, im trying to get a nice stock pile my self [/QUOTE]
i got a ton already lol...just shying away from the bastards lol. i may end up breeding who knows


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 18, 2010)

Ah ok i feel you haha, wasn't too impressed?


----------



## aeviaanah (Dec 19, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";5057327]Ah ok i feel you haha, wasn't too impressed?[/QUOTE]
something about having a bagseed in there throws me off lol..


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 19, 2010)

Lol, i feel the same way, if only you could find the strain out some way.


----------



## aeviaanah (Dec 28, 2010)

Whats up everyone!? Long time no talk, hope everyone had a good Christmas. I installed a carbon filter up in the attic, put in the new 400watt hps and i am also using Earth juice, a new organic lineup. Here is a video update of the current grow, let me know if you got any questions. Check out how these plants literally train themselves...i see no need in topping, unless you want to slow progress and spend time throughout the grow retraining them. There are like 6-8 tops on most of these plants without training anything. We will see how yields turn out. Enjoy!

[video=youtube;oJlZPRrlBQo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oJlZPRrlBQo[/video]


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 28, 2010)

haha hell yeah homie, everything i lookin fuccin great! That DP is a damn beast, cant wait to see the room in like a month 

+REP!


----------



## aeviaanah (Dec 28, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";5099147]haha hell yeah homie, everything i lookin fuccin great! That DP is a damn beast, cant wait to see the room in like a month 

+REP![/QUOTE]
Yea lol....she is a damn beast. Still feeding her GH maxi series, i was gonna switch it up to fox farm but decided against. I got some pictures commin up of cured last harvested nugs.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 28, 2010)

Now thats a nice garden.Pretty looking plants especially the first one.Real monster looking


----------



## aeviaanah (Dec 28, 2010)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Now thats a nice garden.Pretty looking plants especially the first one.Real monster looking


 Thanks bro, check out these cured from last harvest







Group shot






Group shot 2






This looks like whiteberry x redwood kush






Deep purple






Deep purple






Master kush or wb rk?






Whiteberry x redwood kush?






I think these are whiteberry x redwood kush too...

enjoy!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 28, 2010)

I sure did enjoy those bud shots + rep


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 28, 2010)

aeviaanah said:


> Thanks bro, check out these cured from last harvest
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Damn, that shit looks Dank! how does that DP smoke?


----------



## aeviaanah (Dec 28, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";5099226]Damn, that shit looks Dank! how does that DP smoke? [/QUOTE]
When it was growing i thought it would be the worse of all strains (judging on trichomb count) come to find out it is the best of all. Not necessarily the most potent, but the best high and the best flavor all packed into a single bowl. My girlfriend agrees. Im glad she is the beast! (not my gf the deep purple hydro)

Thanks for the rep everyone!

My camera isnt that good quality, so..pictures or vids?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 28, 2010)

the pics and vids look fine but if i have to choose without being picky.I would go vids for grow updates and cam for budshots when you are done.


----------



## aeviaanah (Dec 28, 2010)

wyteberrywidow said:


> the pics and vids look fine but if i have to choose without being picky.I would go vids for grow updates and cam for budshots when you are done.


 right on good idea


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 28, 2010)

aeviaanah said:


> When it was growing i thought it would be the worse of all strains (judging on trichomb count) come to find out it is the best of all. Not necessarily the most potent, but the best high and the best flavor all packed into a single bowl. My girlfriend agrees. Im glad she is the beast! (not my gf the deep purple hydro)
> 
> Thanks for the rep everyone!
> 
> My camera isnt that good quality, so..pictures or vids?


Nice, good to kno you liked it, TGA has some great stuff.


----------



## jcdws602 (Dec 28, 2010)

........Nice nugs......... deep purple looks dense....


----------



## NONHater (Dec 28, 2010)

Very nice nugs indeed!


----------



## aeviaanah (Dec 29, 2010)

Thanks for the replys everyone! After renewing the medical card, i stopped by a dispensary and picked up a purple diesel and a tga cindy99...anyone try these?


----------



## jcdws602 (Dec 29, 2010)

aeviaanah said:


> Thanks for the replys everyone! After renewing the medical card, i stopped by a dispensary and picked up a purple diesel and a tga cindy99...anyone try these?


I heard a lot about cindy99 ..............what are the genetics of the purple diesel???


----------



## NONHater (Dec 29, 2010)

aeviaanah said:


> Thanks for the replys everyone! After renewing the medical card, i stopped by a dispensary and picked up a purple diesel and a tga cindy99...anyone try these?


C99 is suppose to be a keeper! Heard and read a lot of good things.


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 29, 2010)

I've had Purple diesel, And C99, but not recently, so i dont remember too much about the strains, i have tried too many lol


----------



## aeviaanah (Dec 29, 2010)

jcdws602 said:


> I heard a lot about cindy99 ..............what are the genetics of the purple diesel???


 this is the only thing i can find on purple diesel
NYC Diesel (Mexican Sativa x Chemo x Afghani x Hawaiian) x Purple Oregon Thai


NONHater said:


> C99 is suppose to be a keeper! Heard and read a lot of good things.


 sweeeeet!!
[QUOTE="SICC";5103085]I've had Purple diesel, And C99, but not recently, so i dont remember too much about the strains, i have tried too many lol[/QUOTE]
yea tell me bout it lol


----------



## aeviaanah (Dec 30, 2010)

I just bought a co2 tank, regulator, and an electric solenoid valve. everything is leak free and working properly...take a look at how i have this setup and tell me if i am doing this properly. 

I think co2 is heavier than air so i decided to put co2 hoses just above canopy level.... I took and installed a fishtank air manifold- 1 outlet converts to 3. I have three outlets at the same elevation, one at each light. 






Here she is 20lb co2 tank.






Left side of grow room, look just under the light...you can see the outlet tube






The middle tube can be seen taped to the wall






You can see the third tube hanging there. 






Another shot....

That pretty much sums it up for the grow room. I used a co2 calculator and came up with this...not sure about the best flow meter setting but i started with 10. Room dimensions are 8'x10'x8'

Grow room area: 640 cubic feet
Amount of CO2 required: 0.768 cubic feet
On time: 4.608 minutes

At this flow rate:
If you are using a 20 pound CO2 bottle with a regulator, it will last 17.48 hours.
If you have a CO2 Generator a 5 gallon propane tank will last 54 hours.

When running tank for the on time reqd, i shut off all exhaust and keep room fans running, should i shut these off too? How long should i wait for plants to absorb co2 before turning exhaust back on?
_____________

Here is a shot of some trainwreck x earlyskunk


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 30, 2010)

That Twes looks super frosty, wish i could with with the C02, but im a noob when it comes to that lol


----------



## jcdws602 (Dec 30, 2010)

It's better to have the room sealed with no exhaust ......when I run Co2 I just recirculate the air in the room through a carbon filter for odor(i only run co2 in summer)......the lights are aircooled but with air from outside to the outside........... but if you must run it that way I would at least wait for 45-60 minutes before turning the exhaust back on......everything else looks good ..........fans always on so the Co2 doesn't settle since it is heavier than air.....by the way nice bud shot ........looks super frosty


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 30, 2010)

jcdws602 said:


> It's better to have the room sealed with no exhaust ......when I run Co2 I just recirculate the air in the room through a carbon filter for odor(i only run co2 in summer)......the lights are aircooled but with air from outside to the outside........... but if you must run it that way I would at least wait for 45-60 minutes before turning the exhaust back on......everything else looks good ..........fans always on so the Co2 doesn't settle since it is heavier than air.....by the way nice bud shot ........looks super frosty


I was going to say the same abou the co2 from what ive been reading on it.Its better to have a sealed room and no exhaust so your plants can absorb it.
Also your buds are mighty fine.Wish i could rep ya again


----------



## aeviaanah (Dec 31, 2010)

SICC";5109340]That Twes looks super frosty said:


> It's better to have the room sealed with no exhaust ......when I run Co2 I just recirculate the air in the room through a carbon filter for odor(i only run co2 in summer)......the lights are aircooled but with air from outside to the outside........... but if you must run it that way I would at least wait for 45-60 minutes before turning the exhaust back on......everything else looks good ..........fans always on so the Co2 doesn't settle since it is heavier than air.....by the way nice bud shot ........looks super frosty


 right on, i am not completely sealed but i do have a tarp that semi-seals the room...there is a 1/2 gap at floor level expanding the length of the tarp. i got all this stuff for about 30 bucks.


wyteberrywidow said:


> I was going to say the same abou the co2 from what ive been reading on it.Its better to have a sealed room and no exhaust so your plants can absorb it.
> Also your buds are mighty fine.Wish i could rep ya again


 Yea i may be losing a little but hey its better than nothin!


----------



## jcdws602 (Dec 31, 2010)

aeviaanah said:


> right on, i am not completely sealed but i do have a tarp that semi-seals the room...there is a 1/2 gap at floor level expanding the length of the tarp. i got all this stuff for about 30 bucks.


Thats a hell of a deal...


----------



## aeviaanah (Jan 2, 2011)

i just picked up some new clones- blackberry, afgoo, cindy 99, og kush, purple diesel


----------



## NONHater (Jan 2, 2011)

Damn stackin up them genetics!


----------



## aeviaanah (Jan 5, 2011)

Hows everyone doin? Check out the update!






Deep purple






That beautiful bright green one in the center is White widow 






SiC MBS






Deep purple hydro






Deep purple hydro






Group






Group






Trainwreck x earlyskunk






white berry x redwood kush






whiteberry x redwood kush


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 5, 2011)

everything looking great especially the twxes and rw k x wb


----------



## jcdws602 (Jan 6, 2011)

Doing good.........No close up of the white widow??......every thing is looking good....and that deep purple is super bushy......what day 12/12 you at??


----------



## NONHater (Jan 6, 2011)

Nice Porn bro! That Trainwreck x earlyskunk is one frosty bitch!


----------



## aeviaanah (Jan 6, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> everything looking great especially the twxes and rw k x wb


 Thanks bro! Yea these look the best but i have learned not to judge by trichomb count. After growing 13 strains last round, the ones i thought would be the best weren't and the ones i thought would be the worst were actually the best! Its not how much trichombs but the amount of thc within the trichombs!


jcdws602 said:


> Doing good.........No close up of the white widow??......every thing is looking good....and that deep purple is super bushy......what day 12/12 you at??


 Thanks brotha! I am enjoying the organics...the best plants i have ever grown. I have went slightly too much on the nutrients one feed, just a slight leaf curl and tip burn...nothing major. A happy medium in early flower is around 700ppm. How you been doin?


NONHater said:


> Nice Porn bro! That Trainwreck x earlyskunk is one frosty bitch!


 Yea i know, shes got a great sativa smell also! Probably one of the better smelling plants i have.


----------



## aeviaanah (Jan 7, 2011)

Here is the night shots i promised...

trainwreck x earlyskunk=
































deep purple=






whiteberry x redwood kush


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 7, 2011)

looking good


----------



## NONHater (Jan 8, 2011)

Dayuuummm!!!!


----------



## aeviaanah (Jan 8, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> looking good


 thanks brotha!


NONHater said:


> Dayuuummm!!!!


 lol...thanks!


----------



## aeviaanah (Jan 16, 2011)

I am currently running 3- 400w HPS in flower and 1- MH in veg through aggressive veg. I am around the middle of week 5 of switching 12/12. 

I am curious as to my gardens potential if I were to install a 1000 watt light as opposed to 400's. I have used 400 watt lights for a few years now, i feel i have upgraded my garden to close to the peak with exception of lighting...for instance, i have purchased co2 supplies including monitor, regulator and solenoid valve. I have my ventilation under control and am able to hold proper humidity and temps and i have gotten in control of feeding (for the most part- first run at organics), i have all necessary feeding supplies and have learned what is needed and how to spend my money wisely when purchasing nutrients. 

In a nutshell, if i were to trade in 3 -400 watt lights and upgrade to say 1- 1000 watt and 1 600 watt. Or even 2- 1000 watters. Will I notice much of a difference? Will the increase in power bill pay off in yield?

Take a look at a few shots of the current grow, these plants were intentionally left untrained. I want to see how the each individual strains grow without assistance. The two that are trained (back left and the tree) are bubba kush and deep purple. Deep purple (fed sythetic nutrients) is the tree in hydro and has been obviously trained- you think 1000w above that bitch would help much? Lets just say i can come up with the money for 1000w but am unsure if I should pay that much monthly.

I know topshelf is possible with 400watters, some of my strains are- others aren't. Possibly the added wattage will bring out genetic potential?
Please respond from experience.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 16, 2011)

if you were to upgrade to a 600 watt and a 1000 watt you will notice a big difference.I think you would be much happier with 2x600 watts but if you like go with the 2 1000 watts


----------



## jcdws602 (Jan 17, 2011)

The only difference you will see by adding more watts is bigger fuller buds.....which obviously equals more yield, but that's it........I have used 100 250 400 600 1000 watt lights........currently I am running 1 400 1 600 1 1000 in the flowering room.......1000 are the shit....and is the light I have used more in flower than any other wattage,..,,. but they just put off way too much heat.... and 400 just don't pack enough punch..........I have been using the 600 watts now long enough to say they are my preferred choice wattage in hid lighting...........how's the widow looking??


----------



## aeviaanah (Jan 17, 2011)

jcdws602 said:


> The only difference you will see by adding more watts is bigger fuller buds.....which obviously equals more yield, but that's it........I have used 100 250 400 600 1000 watt lights........currently I am running 1 400 1 600 1 1000 in the flowering room.......1000 are the shit....and is the light I have used more in flower than any other wattage,..,,. but they just put off way too much heat.... and 400 just don't pack enough punch..........I have been using the 600 watts now long enough to say they are my preferred choice wattage in hid lighting...........how's the widow looking??


Right on bro, i appreciate the answer...good to hear you have used all wattage lights. i think i will upgrade to 600 watters...possibly just two or so. i just came up on three flood tables, i may make the switch to a flood and drain system. ww is doing good, she is still on the early flower side, packs a great fruity smell...seems like she'll take longer than 8 weeks. we will see!


you see that purple wb x rk? i put her outside cuz i thought she was the one goin hermie, turns out it was a trainwreck x early skunk and not her. i decided to keep em both outside rather than putting an outside plant back inside. the cold is really changing the way she looks. 



wyteberrywidow said:


> if you were to upgrade to a 600 watt and a 1000 watt you will notice a big difference.I think you would be much happier with 2x600 watts but if you like go with the 2 1000 watts


 right on, i think i have decided to go with the 600s. possibly one 600 and one 1000.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 17, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> Right on bro, i appreciate the answer...good to hear you have used all wattage lights. i think i will upgrade to 600 watters...possibly just two or so. i just came up on three flood tables, i may make the switch to a flood and drain system. ww is doing good, she is still on the early flower side, packs a great fruity smell...seems like she'll take longer than 8 weeks. we will see!
> 
> 
> right on, i think i have decided to go with the 600s. possibly one 600 and one 1000.


 sounds good the 600s seem to be the best watt wise and lumen wise...


----------



## aeviaanah (Jan 17, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> sounds good the 600s seem to be the best watt wise and lumen wise...


 yea thats what im thinking too after doing some research.

here are a few more...

*Week 5.5 multistrain including super silver haze, bubba kush, pure kush x mbs, deep purple, white widow, trainwreck x earlyskunk, 2- bagseeds, and whiteberry x redwood kush

the deep purple is in the dwc, (the big beast) she is not organic.

*


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 17, 2011)

I bet it smells real lovely in there.Ill rep you when i can


----------



## aeviaanah (Jan 17, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I bet it smells real lovely in there.Ill rep you when i can


 yea my buddy walked in the front door the other day and said "damn it smells like grapes in here" lol. thats when i was pumpin co2 and had to keep exhaust off and temps high. i got the co2 off now and am able to keep temps down to 75, exhaust also goes to a carbon filter to keep the neighbors happy.


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Jan 17, 2011)

i can't even imagine how awesome it smells in there. my one little plant wrecks havoc with her sweet smell. lol


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 21, 2011)

any recent pics of that deep purple?


----------



## aeviaanah (Jan 21, 2011)

[QUOTE="SICC";5204938]any recent pics of that deep purple?[/QUOTE]
wassup brotha...let me go snap a few


----------



## aeviaanah (Jan 21, 2011)

deep purple - i am planning on harvesting this 3 times, this is why i have not cleaned up lower areas. 






deep purple






deep purple






deep purple close up- this doesnt look top shelf but IMO it is. 






sic mbs






wb x rk indoor






wb x rk indoor put outdoor around week 5.






wb x rk out






wb x rk out






wb x rk out

​


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 21, 2011)

Them outdoors look crazy...


----------



## aeviaanah (Jan 21, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Them outdoors look crazy...


 yea the proper lighting really helps. that is natural sunlight. the hps lighting is whack!


----------



## aeviaanah (Jan 22, 2011)

*





early sample of bubba kush....she is a heavy hitter...i tested her quick dried (18 hours) uncured and unflushed.... im lovin the organic grown buds.. 

bubba kush is the first strain i successfully harvested. i have been sure to keep her around as she always puts a smile on my face  *​


----------



## aeviaanah (Jan 22, 2011)




----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Jan 22, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice man, plus reps.


----------



## aeviaanah (Jan 22, 2011)

Stoner.Barbie said:


> nice man, plus reps.


 thanks, that bk never seizes to impress me.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Jan 22, 2011)

Aeviaanah~ was the Bubba Kush grown in or out side? If inside how far away the lights?


----------



## NONHater (Jan 22, 2011)

Is that the actual BK or the BBK? Either way.....DAYUM!!


----------



## aeviaanah (Jan 22, 2011)

GoldenGanja13 said:


> Aeviaanah~ was the Bubba Kush grown in or out side? If inside how far away the lights?


 indoors, i took it outdoors to snap a photo with natural light. bk is one of my stubbier plants so naturally she is farther from the lights than any other plant. she has been around 18-20 inches from a 400 watt hps. 


NONHater said:


> Is that the actual BK or the BBK? Either way.....DAYUM!!


 that is straight bk. i have found a good bbk phenotype i am planning on keeping around as well. she is turnin purple and is similar to her momma. there is a pic of both in the last post.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 22, 2011)

That bubba looks amazing..Real frosty..


----------



## aeviaanah (Jan 23, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> That bubba looks amazing..Real frosty..


 Thanks gettin ready to chop her. She finished a bit early for some reason.


----------



## PakChild (Jan 25, 2011)

ah i'm drooling rite now haha looks great man, what nutes are you using?


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 25, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> deep purple - i am planning on harvesting this 3 times, this is why i have not cleaned up lower areas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
hell yeah homie, everything looks great, that MBs looks exactly like the ones i grew, so im pretty sure most of that bean's i got from that club was all one strain. You should like it tho. It has a nice indica high. 

Loving the purple hint on the rbxrk.

The DP is a damn beast, seems likes it been forever since i have seen her.


----------



## aeviaanah (Jan 25, 2011)

PakChild said:


> ah i'm drooling rite now haha looks great man, what nutes are you using?


 Thanks man! I am using earth juice lineup with calmag, myco, molasses, seaweed extract...and a little bloombastic.
The deep purple i am using GH maxi series with calmag, molasses, dutch masters flower, seaweed extract, snow storm ultra and gravity.
[QUOTE="SICC";5221344]hell yeah homie, everything looks great, that MBs looks exactly like the ones i grew, so im pretty sure most of that bean's i got from that club was all one strain. You should like it tho. It has a nice indica high. 

Loving the purple hint on the rbxrk.

The DP is a damn beast, seems likes it been forever since i have seen her.[/QUOTE]
Thanks bro...how you been? when you gettin back to me on the PM? Did the bagseed smell diesel?


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 25, 2011)

Oh yeah i forgot to PM you bac, all the ones you named im keeping on to for now, most of them i havent grown yet, but am planning to this year. I got the same smell from the mbs like you were saying, a berry deisel or something.


----------



## aeviaanah (Jan 25, 2011)

[QUOTE="SICC";5222544]Oh yeah i forgot to PM you bac, all the ones you named im keeping on to for now, most of them i havent grown yet, but am planning to this year. I got the same smell from the mbs like you were saying, a berry deisel or something.[/QUOTE]
Yea right on....how was the smoke? Yield is kind of low but i should of topped or something....id estimate only 40 grams or so. i did clone it so i still have it around lol.


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 25, 2011)

The smoke is good, it's a nice indica high. I had a lil HHxMBS going and she finished the same time with my white berry which is supposed to be a fast flower. Ima try and post some pics in my thread.


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Jan 26, 2011)

Yah i really like the high of the SSH nice happy, hyper sativa high. I am glad that i am re-vegging her!


----------



## aeviaanah (Jan 26, 2011)

SICC";5223318]The smoke is good said:


> Yah i really like the high of the SSH nice happy, hyper sativa high. I am glad that i am re-vegging her!


yea that ssh is bred with a bagseed, i call it bastard haze. looks like you got a good pheno. i have a super silver haze x bastard bubba going right now, its got the smell of ssh but the nug structure of bubba. it should be interesting smoke!


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 26, 2011)

Nice, can't wait for the harvest


----------



## aeviaanah (Jan 27, 2011)

[QUOTE="SICC";5227468]Nice, can't wait for the harvest [/QUOTE]
Me neither lol, im at the bottom of the jars....know what im talkin about? headache weed!


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 27, 2011)

haha yeah i feel you, im starting to reach that point too


----------



## aeviaanah (Jan 27, 2011)

[QUOTE="SICC";5232595]haha yeah i feel you, im starting to reach that point too [/QUOTE]
do you look at trichombs? my bubba kush and pure kush x bastard bubba have looked ripe for the longest time...they are yellowing up now. still no ambers. :/


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 29, 2011)

Naw I don't really checc them besides looking with my own eye. You can tell how much is amber just by lookin at them. Or at least I can, you don't get crazy accuracy but you can tell by lookin. I just let mine go as long as I like. Always at least a week extra from Shen I think they're ready.


----------



## aeviaanah (Jan 29, 2011)

[QUOTE="SICC";5241274]Naw I don't really checc them besides looking with my own eye. You can tell how much is amber just by lookin at them. Or at least I can, you don't get crazy accuracy but you can tell by lookin. I just let mine go as long as I like. Always at least a week extra from Shen I think they're ready.[/QUOTE]
yea thats a good rule of thumb....try puttin a plant out in the cold, its interesting the colors you get out of them. i got my pure kush x bastard bubba in the garage now...she started to turn purple in the flower room so ithought id give her some more purple...


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 29, 2011)

Nice, I tried to get my lil cups I had going to go purple but no go, my HHxJHxSLxHJ's came out pretty good.


----------



## aeviaanah (Jan 30, 2011)

[QUOTE="SICC";5241320]Nice, I tried to get my lil cups I had going to go purple but no go, my HHxJHxSLxHJ's came out pretty good.[/QUOTE]
yea my hhxjhxslxhj is a male....i may collect some pollen and breed.


----------



## aeviaanah (Feb 2, 2011)

https://www.rollitup.org/do-yourself/405343-diy-kief-sifter-box.html


----------



## aeviaanah (Feb 2, 2011)

Whats up everyone? Harvest is nearing, looks like all plants (but the white widow and super silver haze) are ripening up. Ive already sampled a few BK nugs which are great! Ol lady is harvesting big momma (pure kush x bastard bubba) right now...turned a nice purple check out the pictures below!

Week 8






wb x rk just before harvest.. this is the one i thought went hermie and i put her outside, turns out it wasnt her :-/






wb x rk just after harvest, same as above






wb x rk indoor






a bastard bubba im thinking of keeping around, she has a great smell and a natural purple phenotype. I will reveg her and let her thrive next grow. initially i thought she was a male...i dont treat the plants i think are males as well as the ones i know are females...the others got a better transition to flower.






nice wb x rk nug formin






a super silver haze that still hasnt finished swelling and stacking






hydro deep purple early smoke...it was good but i now prefer the taste organics give.






big momma just harvested tonight this is pure kush x bastard bubba. trichombs never turned amber but i harvested anyway!


----------



## theexpress (Feb 2, 2011)

^^^^ hell yeah man


----------



## NONHater (Feb 2, 2011)

That BBK is somethin Serious! Hope the re veg is smooth!


----------



## aeviaanah (Feb 2, 2011)

theexpress said:


> ^^^^ hell yeah man


 yea the bk this time around is hella good bro! how u been?


NONHater said:


> That BBK is somethin Serious! Hope the re veg is smooth!


 yea it better be, reveggin is usually a pain in the ass...i have high hopes this strain is better than momma!


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 6, 2011)

Nice harvest homie, what do you have planned for the next grow?


----------



## aeviaanah (Feb 7, 2011)

[QUOTE="SICC";5275898]Nice harvest homie, what do you have planned for the next grow?[/QUOTE]
I havent harvested yet bro! Just a few samples and one plant. Next grow i have some clones from this grow including the bagseed, bk, deep purple, pure x bb, white widow and ssh x bb. I also got afgoo, cindy 99, purple diesel, blackberry, purple indica, grandaddy purple...bk x mk, bk x twes, and bk x grandaddy. maybe some more, not sure...


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Feb 8, 2011)

hey man the JTR and SSH are revegging nicely. kinda truippy though. at first it looks like a big bush growing in the middle of a stick. lol but after a while you get hella lot of branches. i have started LST on them now. and the SSH is still growing hairs even though she is in veg. so strange, but i love it. thanks again bro!


----------



## aeviaanah (Feb 8, 2011)

Stoner.Barbie said:


> hey man the JTR and SSH are revegging nicely. kinda truippy though. at first it looks like a big bush growing in the middle of a stick. lol but after a while you get hella lot of branches. i have started LST on them now. and the SSH is still growing hairs even though she is in veg. so strange, but i love it. thanks again bro!


 Your welcome! Just remember they arent JTR or SSH...those are the mothers of them..they both share the same father, a bagseed... the master kush you gave me is still around...i bred it to bk and a few others. sicc actually just started some bk x mk...your mk!

i had some outdoors go from veg to flower and back to veg last year. they did the same thing you described, it is kind of weird. be careful with mold and mildew and stuff as a thick canopy can cause this. a good tip is to water in the morning just as lights come on. this will lower humidity at night for ya!


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Feb 8, 2011)

That is so cool that SICC is growing some of mine too. tight on. and the world goes round, and round and round. lol 

I do water and fill humidifiers in the morning so that by the time lights go off, humidity is from 20-35%. plus i have been thinning out the leaves to get more air moving through.


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 8, 2011)

Nice homie, I pic'd up on some blaccberry shake at the club not too long ago, super Keifey 

Got two BKxMK seeds going, one is short and stoccy, on is a lil stretched its onl like 2 days old but I can tell its two different phenos's, maybe I'm crazy, or high  lol


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Feb 9, 2011)

[QUOTE="SICC";5285494]Nice homie, I pic'd up on some blaccberry shake at the club not too long ago, super Keifey 

Got two BKxMK seeds going, one is short and stoccy, on is a lil stretched its onl like 2 days old but I can tell its two different phenos's, maybe I'm crazy, or high  lol[/QUOTE]the one that i had was stretchy too. so my guess is that the shorter one is showing more characteristics of the BK and the stretchy one is showing more of the MK.


----------



## aeviaanah (Feb 10, 2011)

Stoner.Barbie said:


> That is so cool that SICC is growing some of mine too. tight on. and the world goes round, and round and round. lol
> 
> I do water and fill humidifiers in the morning so that by the time lights go off, humidity is from 20-35%. plus i have been thinning out the leaves to get more air moving through.


 Yep...we share around here!
[QUOTE="SICC";5285494]Nice homie, I pic'd up on some blaccberry shake at the club not too long ago, super Keifey 

Got two BKxMK seeds going, one is short and stoccy, on is a lil stretched its onl like 2 days old but I can tell its two different phenos's, maybe I'm crazy, or high  lol[/QUOTE]
Blackberry was good eh? Did i ever tell you that HH cross turned out to be male?


----------



## aeviaanah (Feb 12, 2011)

Hows it goin everyone? In the middle of harvesting, indicas are ready and have been sitting in the dark for a few days. Sativas are still under the 400. The big hydro is still under the light as well. 
What did i learn this round? Well, a little training will do lots of good. Although not required by some strains, a very few. Organic smoke is flat out 100x better than any synthetically grown herb....even after a proper flush! Check these out!

white berry x redwood kush
















































bubba kush





































sicc


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Feb 12, 2011)

dude!!!!!!!!!! OMG those are the kind of flowers that i want in my valentine! they are gorgious hon. +rep


----------



## `SoA || Asi (Feb 12, 2011)

yeah hes got the best buds we wish we had xD


----------



## NONHater (Feb 12, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> Yep...we share around here!
> 
> Blackberry was good eh? Did i ever tell you that HH cross turned out to be male?


Started just one? Great fuckin buds bro!


----------



## aeviaanah (Feb 12, 2011)

Stoner.Barbie said:


> dude!!!!!!!!!! OMG those are the kind of flowers that i want in my valentine! they are gorgious hon. +rep


 thanks! 


`SoA || Asi said:


> yeah hes got the best buds we wish we had xD


 lol....i have to admit, they are gettin better.


NONHater said:


> Started just one? Great fuckin buds bro!


 started just one? what you mean? thanks dood!


----------



## NONHater (Feb 13, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> Did i ever tell you that HH cross turned out to be male?


Was wonderin if you only started one HH cross? I love HH for my outdoor grows.


----------



## aeviaanah (Feb 13, 2011)

NONHater said:


> Was wonderin if you only started one HH cross? I love HH for my outdoor grows.


 Yea unfortunately i only started one HH x JH x SL x HJ. He is still living outside, im waiting for some pollen to collect and breed. I still have a few seeds left tho. Sometime in the future. Have you budded the cross?


----------



## NONHater (Feb 13, 2011)

Budding two now but its the HHXSCxNL cross. Smell's different so far. about 24 days into 12/12. I got some pollen from a male to femal herm and hit them up for some more seed to further stabilize the strain. I'm happy your gona collect some of the nut


----------



## aeviaanah (Feb 14, 2011)

NONHater said:


> Budding two now but its the HHXSCxNL cross. Smell's different so far. about 24 days into 12/12. I got some pollen from a male to femal herm and hit them up for some more seed to further stabilize the strain. I'm happy your gona collect some of the nut


 lol collect some nut!

this the only set of genetics you are workin with?


----------



## jcdws602 (Feb 14, 2011)

Awesome harvest........: p looks tasty........what up with the white widow???


----------



## NONHater (Feb 14, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> lol collect some nut!
> 
> this the only set of genetics you are workin with?


I bunch of different strains by seed, few by clone including HH and NL haze pheno, but that the only real cross that im working with in a breeding manner (Once I get these F2's gona get more serious about it.) at the moment. Got a few ideas though...people like you inspired me to get into this here seed making, thanks bro!


----------



## greenpower000 (Feb 14, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> Hows it goin everyone? In the middle of harvesting, indicas are ready and have been sitting in the dark for a few days. Sativas are still under the 400. The big hydro is still under the light as well.
> What did i learn this round? Well, a little training will do lots of good. Although not required by some strains, a very few. Organic smoke is flat out 100x better than any synthetically grown herb....even after a proper flush! Check these out!
> 
> white berry x redwood kush
> ...





I would call that a DAMN GOOD HARVEST !!!!! + rep if it will let me !

Man i hope my buds come out frosty like that !!!!


----------



## aeviaanah (Feb 14, 2011)

jcdws602 said:


> Awesome harvest........: p looks tasty........what up with the white widow???


 White widow is still got some fresh hairs on her...im letting her ripen up still. her and the super silver haze, a bagseed and my bastard haze are all still in there. the deep purple as well. 


NONHater said:


> I bunch of different strains by seed, few by clone including HH and NL haze pheno, but that the only real cross that im working with in a breeding manner (Once I get these F2's gona get more serious about it.) at the moment. Got a few ideas though...people like you inspired me to get into this here seed making, thanks bro!


 sweet...yea breeding is fun. smoking a strain no one else has ever smoked is the best part. it feels more rewarding to exhale your creation rather than just something you grew...let me know if you ever got something up for trade


greenpower000 said:


> I would call that a DAMN GOOD HARVEST !!!!! + rep if it will let me !
> 
> Man i hope my buds come out frosty like that !!!!


 thanks!! start collecting strains and you will find your lucky one!


----------



## Dank Budz (Feb 14, 2011)

really awesome harvest man Im a little late but sub'd for sure


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 16, 2011)

Damn, now i can see the pics, shit looks dank!!!!


----------



## aeviaanah (Feb 16, 2011)

Dank Budz said:


> really awesome harvest man Im a little late but sub'd for sure


 hey good to have you on board. thanks man! 
[QUOTE="SICC";5319977]Damn, now i can see the pics, shit looks dank!!!![/QUOTE]
right on brotha! i got more commin up....the deep purple, bagseed, silver haze, whitewidow, etc...


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 16, 2011)

Lookin forward to some more pics 

How many of those MBS seeds you got left? you should try and start some more HHxJHxSLxHJ's, i wanna see how it does in your garden


----------



## aeviaanah (Feb 19, 2011)

[QUOTE="SICC";5322146]Lookin forward to some more pics 

How many of those MBS seeds you got left? you should try and start some more HHxJHxSLxHJ's, i wanna see how it does in your garden [/QUOTE]
I dont have any mbs left...i did clone mbs#2 tho. Got lucky and cloned the best of the two phenos. I still have lots of HHxJHxSLxHJ. I will start some when i flip the lights on these babies. I also have some of the HH x HPRC...havent tried that either. I did have a few seeds in each of the MBS tho. So far bubba kush is still on top....havent smoked alot of the strains i just harvested tho so that may change...


----------



## aeviaanah (Feb 19, 2011)

Alright, everything is harvested except for the super silver haze, the white widow and whats remaining on the deep purple. All nugs i have smoked are extremely tasteful. I am loving the organics. I do still enjoy the deep purple in synthetic hydro but is at a loss when comparing to organic. The yield and high are great tho. Deep purple deserves her chance at organics. 

The vegging plants are starving for some light...as you can see i dont give them much. After i am done harvesting i will then begin aggressive veg. They will take off in a matter of hours...






This is the deep purple, bubba kush, og kush, jack the ripper, cindy 99, blackberry, purple diesel and bastard bubba cross...you can also see my bubble cloner. This has lots of other strain in there as well. Mainly preserving strains that i am harvesting now. 






Another shot of the veg room, this is where a few other clones are taking place...nothing special, just cloning in a cup with some water. Also a few seedlings i crossed (bubba kush x master kush, master kush x grandaddy)

And now the good stuff...






white widow, taking forever to finish up!






trainwreck x earlyskunk curing...






bastard haze x bastard bubba






super silver haze next to a tennis ball














bubba kush curing

and now the remaining shots are deep purple...which turned out great. 

















shes got the traits lots of people look for...density, kushy grape smell, purple tint and of course trichombs!


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 19, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> Alright, everything is harvested except for the super silver haze, the white widow and whats remaining on the deep purple. All nugs i have smoked are extremely tasteful. I am loving the organics. I do still enjoy the deep purple in synthetic hydro but is at a loss when comparing to organic. The yield and high are great tho. Deep purple deserves her chance at organics.
> 
> The vegging plants are starving for some light...as you can see i dont give them much. After i am done harvesting i will then begin aggressive veg. They will take off in a matter of hours...
> 
> ...


That DP reminds me alot of my JHxSLxHJ i grew last when it got all purple. Those BK nugs look so dank. How is the high from the Twes? and the DP?


----------



## aeviaanah (Feb 19, 2011)

[QUOTE="SICC";5334309]That DP reminds me alot of my JHxSLxHJ i grew last when it got all purple. Those BK nugs look so dank. How is the high from the Twes? and the DP?[/QUOTE]
well nothing is cured properly yet, ive only taken a few hits of the dp for flavor comparison...the high is there tho trust me. just havent given it the proper test. havent tried the twes yet. got so many ones im waiting to try. fuckin cure lol!


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Feb 19, 2011)

Man you got me, you have so much stuff going on here i cant get my head right..i'm sure you will tell me which one is the Blackberry..


----------



## aeviaanah (Feb 19, 2011)

stinkbudd1 said:


> Man you got me, you have so much stuff going on here i cant get my head right..i'm sure you will tell me which one is the Blackberry..


 yea look at the first veg picture, it is in the bottom left hand corner...you can almost read blackberry on the pot.


----------



## aeviaanah (Feb 19, 2011)

*





sic mbs #2 *


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 19, 2011)

Gotta love them Medical Bagseeds! 

You should cross something into that Blackberry


----------



## aeviaanah (Feb 19, 2011)

[QUOTE="SICC";5334421]Gotta love them Medical Bagseeds! 

You should cross something into that Blackberry [/QUOTE]
that blackberry bomb or what? i need some more of those so-cal strains. mbs or not, its always good!


----------



## Dank Budz (Feb 19, 2011)

your DP looks great man makes me want to start my 4 dp beans so bad


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 19, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> that blackberry bomb or what? i need some more of those so-cal strains. mbs or not, its always good!


Hell yeah, its Blackberry kush right? Shit should be danky


----------



## NONHater (Feb 19, 2011)

Wow man lookin real good! Love the hint of purp on the Bubba Kush!


----------



## aeviaanah (Feb 19, 2011)

Dank Budz said:


> your DP looks great man makes me want to start my 4 dp beans so bad


 thanks yea it is a great strain...i got of it too. i got lucky found the sought after phenotype from seed...they say look for the ones that turn purple. although deep purple is named after the band..not for its color. 


SICC";5334459]Hell yeah said:


> Wow man lookin real good! Love the hint of purp on the Bubba Kush!


 thanks dood! yea the bubba kush turns a nice purple after week 9 or so.


----------



## theexpress (Feb 19, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> thanks yea it is a great strain...i got of it too. i got lucky found the sought after phenotype from seed...they say look for the ones that turn purple. although deep purple is named after the band..not for its color.
> 
> not sure if blackberry kush and blackberry are the same thing. but anyway right on!
> 
> thanks dood! yea the bubba kush turns a nice purple after week 9 or so.


ive had blackberry kush before by way of califorina.... 2 phenos in the batch... one more green leafy, very light green and fuely... heavy og dom.... the other rock hard, pungent berry fuel smelling..... blood red hairs.... taste just how it smells.. had mad purple hues in the caylxes... i would say about 80/20 indica dom!!!! i need that shit in my collection, but something tells me its clone only!!! the high lasted for like 2 hours... miss that shit


----------



## aeviaanah (Feb 19, 2011)

theexpress said:


> ive had blackberry kush before by way of califorina.... 2 phenos in the batch... one more green leafy, very light green and fuely... heavy og dom.... the other rock hard, pungent berry fuel smelling..... blood red hairs.... taste just how it smells.. had mad purple hues in the caylxes... i would say about 80/20 indica dom!!!! i need that shit in my collection, but something tells me its clone only!!! the high lasted for like 2 hours... miss that shit


 sweet thats good to hear! i was at berkley patients group (a great dispensary btw) they have a ton of clones with a book that shows info about each strain. i remember lookin at what makes each strain and deciding what to get. i came out with cindy 99, blackberry, og kush and purple diesel.


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 19, 2011)

I was gonna ask where you got the OG, i have yet to find a Club that has a big variety like that. Tho i dont really go out to the collectives as much as i used to.


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Feb 19, 2011)

f-n-a bro that shit looks dank!!!!!!


----------



## aeviaanah (Feb 19, 2011)

[QUOTE="SICC";5334730]I was gonna ask where you got the OG, i have yet to find a Club that has a big variety like that. Tho i dont really go out to the collectives as much as i used to.[/QUOTE]
yea berkley patients group is the place...you can burn inside too. they got like 10 volcanos all set up ready to go.


----------



## aeviaanah (Feb 19, 2011)

Stoner.Barbie said:


> f-n-a bro that shit looks dank!!!!!!


 thanks for stoppin by...what u been up to?


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 19, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> yea berkley patients group is the place...you can burn inside too. they got like 10 volcanos all set up ready to go.


Yeah i've been to this one place where i could get medicated, NNCC. They always had my Bubba Kush on decc


----------



## aeviaanah (Feb 20, 2011)

[QUOTE="SICC";5335965]Yeah i've been to this one place where i could get medicated, NNCC. They always had my Bubba Kush on decc [/QUOTE]
NNCC, what city is that in? Bk is a great strain, again...im hoping one of these new strains has it beat. I think alot of it is biased as it was my first strain... but my gf also agrees bk is the best.


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 20, 2011)

Its Natures Natural Collective Care in Reseda. I think Bubba is the best too, its my all time fav


----------



## aeviaanah (Feb 20, 2011)

[QUOTE="SICC";5338589]Its Natures Natural Collective Care in Reseda. I think Bubba is the best too, its my all time fav [/QUOTE]
Right on...trimmmin up the dp right now...this shit is bomb and purple as fuck. You think i should try to reveg that? I found the MBS we were talkin about and i have about 5 left. I got my BK from Northridge in LA county. I got lots of strains i have bred with BK...interested?


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 20, 2011)

Hell yeah, i would def try and re veg that. That DP pheno you got its a damn keeper. 

I got some of your BKxMK's going, what other strains did you cross into it?


----------



## aeviaanah (Feb 20, 2011)

SICC";5338644]Hell yeah said:


> TGA Subcool[/URL]
> *Location:* indoor, outdoor
> *Type:* mostly indica
> *Flowering:* ~55 days
> ...


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 20, 2011)

Cool, some Bubba itself would be nice. You made those yourself? Or are those what you got from Northridge?


----------



## aeviaanah (Feb 20, 2011)

[QUOTE="SICC";5338707]Cool, some Bubba itself would be nice. You made those yourself? Or are those what you got from Northridge?[/QUOTE]
A buddy online gave em to me...i think i have a few. Probably not the same bk i got but looks similar. Got em online.


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 20, 2011)

Oh aight, that Bubba you got is strait fire! Is that the same one you used for the BKxMK cross?


----------



## aeviaanah (Feb 20, 2011)

[QUOTE="SICC";5338814]Oh aight, that Bubba you got is strait fire! Is that the same one you used for the BKxMK cross?[/QUOTE]
Yes sir, the master kush is some fire too..high yielder and potent...seems more like a sativa than an indica tho. Im curious to see what you come up with. How old are they? My bk x mk didnt make it, i didnt baby them enough...started workin again and didnt give em much attention. The grandaddy x master kush made it tho. I got two seedlings of those. 

Im not even sure what you got goin on at the moment...what you workin with? 

Come up on any more seeds yet?


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 20, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> Yes sir, the master kush is some fire too..high yielder and potent...seems more like a sativa than an indica tho. Im curious to see what you come up with. How old are they? My bk x mk didnt make it, i didnt baby them enough...started workin again and didnt give em much attention. The grandaddy x master kush made it tho. I got two seedlings of those.
> 
> Im not even sure what you got goin on at the moment...what you workin with?
> 
> Come up on any more seeds yet?


I planted mine on the 6th of feb, so that's 2 weeks exactly today, shit i just noticed that myself too haha. They actually look really Indica, they got some fat ass leaves, ima post some pics tomorrow.

Right now i got the Chem Dogg clones, gonna have to re clone them. The damn club i got them from had a spider mite problem 
They were for free so i cant really complain, but they felt really bad about it still tho, i guess they thought they got rid of em cause that Chocolope clone i got the other day has a lil bit too. Ima probably just toss that and try and keep the Chem Doggs. They're gonna be getting some Bubba and OG clones supposedly so hopfully they hook me up again. They mostly just have the Chem Doggs and Chocolops.

It kinda pissed me off cause its kinda like i just waited a whole month, i was gonna grow out my JHxSLxHJ's to make F2's, but then i got the offer so i had to take em. Other then that i got the BKxMK's, A Space Madness, CONvict Kush, One of the DP's crosses, i accidentally mixed up the seeds when i was germinating so i dont kno which one it is lol. And i got some GDPxMK's ready to plant later tonight when the lights come bac on. After the Chemdogg thing i was like fuc it and germinated like two of each of the seeds i have.

Haven't traded in a while, so i still got the same stuff. May be willing to part with a couple of the CONvicts or Space Madness


----------



## aeviaanah (Feb 20, 2011)

[QUOTE="SICC";5338883]I planted mine on the 6th of feb, so that's 2 weeks exactly today, shit i just noticed that myself too haha. They actually look really Indica, they got some fat ass leaves, ima post some pics tomorrow.

Right now i got the Chem Dogg clones, gonna have to re clone them. The damn club i got them from had a spider mite problem 
They were for free so i cant really complain, but they felt really bad about it still tho, i guess they thought they got rid of em cause that Chocolope clone i got the other day has a lil bit too. Ima probably just toss that and try and keep the Chem Doggs. They're gonna be getting some Bubba and OG clones supposedly so hopfully they hook me up again. They mostly just have the Chem Doggs and Chocolops.

It kinda pissed me off cause its kinda like i just waited a whole month, i was gonna grow out my JHxSLxHJ's to make F2's, but then i got the offer so i had to take em. Other then that i got the BKxMK's, A Space Madness, CONvict Kush, One of the DP's crosses, i accidentally mixed up the seeds when i was germinating so i dont kno which one it is lol. And i got some GDPxMK's ready to plant later tonight when the lights come bac on. After the Chemdogg thing i was like fuc it and germinated like two of each of the seeds i have.

Haven't traded in a while, so i still got the same stuff. May be willing to part with a couple of the CONvicts or Space Madness[/QUOTE]
Right on what is the dp crossed with? Which strains did you mix up? I can help confirm phenos when you get buds...i know my strains pretty well now. I just smoked the first bowl of BB1 x BB....real good, tastes better than momma...plant was so small when i flowered her that she didnt yield much. I liked what i saw so decided to reveg. When germinating take coffee filters, write the strain with a ink pen...add a few more layer with the next strain.. When they are done germinating, you will know what is what....all in the same dish. 

I found a good strain site. http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Deep_Purple/TGA_Subcool_Seeds/

What are the genetics of convict and space madness? Let me know brotha!


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 20, 2011)

Its either the DP1xTwes or DP2xMK, i usually dont get em mixed but i did one of each and when i was getting ready to place em in their own lil paper towel square i make i hit the table and the jumped off lol. I planted one that was ready but i accidentally knoc'd over the party cup and lost the seedling 

The CONvict ima have to get bac with the Breeder, I'm pretty sure its LA Confidential x Afgani x Skunk #1, or something like that. The Space Madness is TGA's Chernobyl x The Flav.


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Feb 20, 2011)

Hey sicc, have you or av hit a gram per watt yet with your 400 watter? I was just wondering because when D.C and a few others were around that was the goal for a few of us..and since i upgraded only two grows ago i dont seem to be getting to much closer..lol


----------



## aeviaanah (Feb 20, 2011)

SICC";5339105]Its either the DP1xTwes or DP2xMK said:


> Hey sicc, have you or av hit a gram per watt yet with your 400 watter? I was just wondering because when D.C and a few others were around that was the goal for a few of us..and since i upgraded only two grows ago i dont seem to be getting to much closer..lol


 My average gram per watt is around .70. Although yield is not my leading goal, it is still important. If i wanted a great gpw i wouldnt be growing multistrain, i would just grow a room full of super silver haze. I would then get around 1 to 1.25 gpw.


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Feb 20, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> Hit me up with some bud shots when u get there....i didnt sprout any dp crosses so that will be interesting.
> 
> Right on that space madness sounds tasty, TGA has never let me down. I can hook you up since your seed count is gettin low. Let me know.
> 
> ...


I feel you on that my first choice is always the best smoke as well just was curious as i see such good results with the grows that a lot of you guy's get.and i know im still around .60 or so myself..i did'nt know SSH was such a great yielder, and the it's really good smoke i here never had it but heard good things about it..Any other good yielders to offer that keeps it good smoke rep ?


----------



## aeviaanah (Feb 20, 2011)

stinkbudd1 said:


> I feel you on that my first choice is always the best smoke as well just was curious as i see such good results with the grows that a lot of you guy's get.and i know im still around .60 or so myself..i did'nt know SSH was such a great yielder, and the it's really good smoke i here never had it but heard good things about it..Any other good yielders to offer that keeps it good smoke rep ?


 yea lots of people really like super silver haze...not too big on it myself. although i have high hopes for it this harvest. i never let her go as long as she needed...this may contribute to my likings of her. if you want a high grams per watt, provide a long veg time, squeeze the plants in there and be sure to provide lots of ventilation. 

master kush and deep purple are heavy yielders both giving a great smoke. i got a fat white widow nug, implying she is a heavy yielder. not sure if she is dank yet.


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Feb 20, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> yea lots of people really like super silver haze...not too big on it myself. although i have high hopes for it this harvest. i never let her go as long as she needed...this may contribute to my likings of her. if you want a high grams per watt, provide a long veg time, squeeze the plants in there and be sure to provide lots of ventilation.
> 
> master kush and deep purple are heavy yielders both giving a great smoke. i got a fat white widow nug, implying she is a heavy yielder. not sure if she is dank yet.


Yes sir man, by the way thanks for being modest! lol all your girls look really dank to me i'm sure they smoke dank as well..thanks bro,,Peace


----------



## aeviaanah (Feb 20, 2011)

stinkbudd1 said:


> Yes sir man, by the way thanks for being modest! lol all your girls look really dank to me i'm sure they smoke dank as well..thanks bro,,Peace


 your welcome brotha...good to hear from ya!


----------



## aeviaanah (Feb 21, 2011)

yea, im not gonna weigh anything this year...ive already smoked too much lol.


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 21, 2011)

Shit i could never smoke too much lol


----------



## aeviaanah (Feb 21, 2011)

[QUOTE="SICC";5343311]Shit i could never smoke too much lol [/QUOTE]
yea but i smoked too much (for the estimated weight of smoke + actual weight) to be accurate!


----------



## aeviaanah (Feb 25, 2011)

just typed up a list of the collection

cali, you? i have sent and received many packages without any problems. i got lots of genetics too..

seeds:
white berry 
bubba kush
grape diesel 
trainwreck x earlyskunk f1 +f2
[white berry x redwood kush] x master kush
bastard jack (jack the ripper x mbs)
pure kush x master kush
mendocino purple x master kush
pure kush x bastard bubba
hollands hope x strawberry cough x northern lights
hollands hope x hprc
hollands hope x jack herer x shoreline x herijuana
bubba kush x master kush
deep purple x [trainwreck x earlyskunk]
white berry x redwood kush f1 +f2
super silver haze x [trainwreck x earlyskunk]
master kush
deep purple x master kush
[whiteberry x redwood kush] x [trainwreck x earlyskunk]
master kush x [trainwreck x earlyskunk]
bastard jack (jack the ripper x mbs)
bastard bubba (bubba kush x mbs)
bastard haze (super silver haze x mbs)
buhaze (bastard haze x bastard bubba)
pure kush x bastard bubba
bastard jack x bastard bubba
super silver haze x bastard bubba
bubba kush x mbs
deep purple x mbs
pure kush x mbs
white widow x mbs
buhaze x mbs
grape diesel x mbs

clone:
purple diesel
bubba kush
og kush
grandaddy kush
buhaze
cindy 99
black berry 
white widow
afgoo
deep purple
bubba kush
bastard bubba 
granddaddy x master kush


----------



## NONHater (Feb 25, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> just typed up a list of the collection
> 
> cali, you? i have sent and received many packages without any problems. i got lots of genetics too..
> 
> ...



DDDAAYYUM Man! Just got ten new strains in the mail today, mostly 2 seeds ea but hell man got 18 now. Ill post my list in my journal..


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Feb 25, 2011)

Holy mother of bud, did you leave anything off that is a laundry list how in the hell do you keep track of them? and they all sound good..O'k so here is my order mendo x master grape diesel grandaddy x master ssh x bb stelth shipping is always welcome..dont worry about the freebies i'll be to stoned to know they didnt show..lol


----------



## aeviaanah (Feb 26, 2011)

NONHater said:


> DDDAAYYUM Man! Just got ten new strains in the mail today, mostly 2 seeds ea but hell man got 18 now. Ill post my list in my journal..


 right on ill head over there right now!


stinkbudd1 said:


> Holy mother of bud, did you leave anything off that is a laundry list how in the hell do you keep track of them? and they all sound good..O'k so here is my order mendo x master grape diesel grandaddy x master ssh x bb stelth shipping is always welcome..dont worry about the freebies i'll be to stoned to know they didnt show..lol


 ...you aint got no seeds?


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Feb 26, 2011)

None thats sounds that suculent!!Hint hint..lol no forreal! everytime i come here my mouth starts to get all wet...


----------



## aeviaanah (Feb 27, 2011)

stinkbudd1 said:


> None thats sounds that suculent!!Hint hint..lol no forreal! everytime i come here my mouth starts to get all wet...


 what city u in?


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Feb 27, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> what city u in?


Im in sacramento area..no.Cal


----------



## Dank Budz (Mar 3, 2011)

Quite an impressive list man, How you like that afgoo and blackberry? I've been looking for quite awhile for afgoo and a real blackberry without luck tho


----------



## aeviaanah (Mar 3, 2011)

stinkbudd1 said:


> Im in sacramento area..no.Cal


 right on, im in modesto area...not too far. got a way to drive this way?


----------



## aeviaanah (Mar 3, 2011)

Dank Budz said:


> Quite an impressive list man, How you like that afgoo and blackberry? I've been looking for quite awhile for afgoo and a real blackberry without luck tho


 This is my first run with afgoo and blackberry. I dont know if they are the real thing but i got em from Berkley patient group, Berkley CA. Ill let you know when i smoke it up! Thanks for stoppin by!


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 3, 2011)

How thing's going homie? How them ladies lookin?


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Mar 3, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> right on, im in modesto area...not too far. got a way to drive this way?


Thats not to far about 1 1/4 hours from me, driving there would truly not be a problem if my transmission did not just go south on me..i just sent my car to the grave yard and im looking for something reliable now with the kids its more important to be reliable then look good you know? 
So for now im kind of stuck between a rock and a boulder!


----------



## aeviaanah (Mar 4, 2011)

SICC";5394534]How thing's going homie? How them ladies lookin?[/QUOTE]
Things are goin good said:


> Thats not to far about 1 1/4 hours from me, driving there would truly not be a problem if my transmission did not just go south on me..i just sent my car to the grave yard and im looking for something reliable now with the kids its more important to be reliable then look good you know?
> So for now im kind of stuck between a rock and a boulder!


 yea i hear ya. let me know bro!


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 4, 2011)

Damn, hope you feel better homie!


----------



## NONHater (Mar 5, 2011)

Ya bro get better soon!


----------



## aeviaanah (Mar 5, 2011)

SICC";5400740]Damn said:


> Ya bro get better soon!


 Ill just copy and paste what i just put! 

I do feel better today! Thanks brotha!

LOL jk


----------



## aeviaanah (Mar 5, 2011)

Gettin ready for flower...


----------



## theexpress (Mar 5, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> View attachment 1476092View attachment 1476093View attachment 1476094
> Gettin ready for flower...


hell yeah do it up dog!!!!!!!


----------



## aeviaanah (Mar 5, 2011)

Here are a few shots, the one in the jar is deep purple bottom nugs, the untrimmed ones are super silver haze, then there is a white widow shot.


----------



## aeviaanah (Mar 5, 2011)

theexpress said:


> hell yeah do it up dog!!!!!!!


 what up brotha how u been?


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Mar 5, 2011)

Hey glad to here your feeling better its a lot of strange shit out there more and more different shit to catch everyday..The airport is the worst place to work like i did for 12 years to many people i stayed with some different kind of flu...Dont worry about the beans for now im good for a couple grows i was just drooling over your strains bro! lol But thanks for being here when i if i needed you..Peace as always..Dude i cant wait for my 600Watter to get here this will be my final upgrade for a while....

By the way can i use my 400 cool tube with my 600 watter?


----------



## aeviaanah (Mar 5, 2011)

stinkbudd1 said:


> Hey glad to here your feeling better its a lot of strange shit out there more and more different shit to catch everyday..The airport is the worst place to work like i did for 12 years to many people i stayed with some different kind of flu...Dont worry about the beans for now im good for a couple grows i was just drooling over your strains bro! lol But thanks for being here when i if i needed you..Peace as always..Dude i cant wait for my 600Watter to get here this will be my final upgrade for a while....
> 
> By the way can i use my 400 cool tube with my 600 watter?


 yea i hear ya man! you mean use a 400 watt bulb with a 600 watt ballist? i wouldnt think so. not sure tho!


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 5, 2011)

Lovin the jungle







damn that DP looks great







Which pic was the white widow?


----------



## aeviaanah (Mar 5, 2011)

[QUOTE="SICC";5402903]Lovin the jungle







damn that DP looks great







Which pic was the white widow?[/QUOTE]
yea i dont really put much time or effort into the veg room, only when flower comes along is when i start caring much ya know?
that dp is the bottom nugs too bro. the density and potency is there, just lacks that organic flavor! 

this is the white widow...
View attachment 1476169


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Mar 5, 2011)

NO No i mean the cooltube itself im not sure if the glass is heat rated for certain temps..my 600 will not come with a cooltube i wanted to use the one from my 400..

By the way that jungle looks great and your purple always have that killer purple running through it nice...


----------



## aeviaanah (Mar 5, 2011)

stinkbudd1 said:


> NO No i mean the cooltube itself im not sure if the glass is heat rated for certain temps..my 600 will not come with a cooltube i wanted to use the one from my 400..
> 
> By the way that jungle looks great and your purple always have that killer purple running through it nice...


 yea im addicted to the multistrain grow! id say you can use the cool tube...is it 400 watt specific? go to sellers website, they should tell ya there. download the manual or somethin


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Mar 5, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> yea im addicted to the multistrain grow! id say you can use the cool tube...is it 400 watt specific? go to sellers website, they should tell ya there. download the manual or somethin


Yeah cool i think ill do that better safe than sorry..


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 5, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> yea i dont really put much time or effort into the veg room, only when flower comes along is when i start caring much ya know?
> that dp is the bottom nugs too bro. the density and potency is there, just lacks that organic flavor!
> 
> this is the white widow...
> View attachment 1476169


I actually focus alot in vegging. Its like an art form. I hate getting stretched plants. I like to keep mine short and compact as possible. flowering is the easy part, you just wait for buds to form and finish.

That WW looks tasty, gonna need a smoke report on her


----------



## aeviaanah (Mar 5, 2011)

[QUOTE="SICC";5402985]I actually focus alot in vegging. Its like an art form. I hate getting stretched plants. I like to keep mine short and compact as possible. flowering is the easy part, you just wait for buds to form and finish.

That WW looks tasty, gonna need a smoke report on her 





[/QUOTE]
yea thats good...veg is the structure for flower...i do keep healthy plants but i dont over do anything. they still get fed and stuff, but i dont worry about em like i do in flower. you know tying, moving, stuff like that. that ww is still in flower room ill let ya know!


----------



## nugbuckets (Mar 5, 2011)

good stuff bro....love your strain list. will be following closely....Nugs


----------



## Dank Budz (Mar 6, 2011)

those deep purple nugs look great man out of how many seeds did it take u to find a purple pheno? also i heard u say u wish it tasted better. I thought the whole point of deep purple is to bring out that musty more grape taste the urkle is known for. what does it smell/taste like?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 6, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> yea im addicted to the multistrain grow!


 You and me both for sure


----------



## aeviaanah (Mar 6, 2011)

nugbuckets said:


> good stuff bro....love your strain list. will be following closely....Nugs


 right on brotha, good to have you around!


Dank Budz said:


> those deep purple nugs look great man out of how many seeds did it take u to find a purple pheno? also i heard u say u wish it tasted better. I thought the whole point of deep purple is to bring out that musty more grape taste the urkle is known for. what does it smell/taste like?


 i only had two seeds so i guess i got lucky. those deep purples are the bottom nugs too. i have the tops in a seperate jar. 


wyteberrywidow said:


> You and me both for sure


 right, it gets old smokin the same strain for months huh?


----------



## aeviaanah (Mar 6, 2011)




----------



## "SICC" (Mar 6, 2011)

daaaaaaammmmmnnnnn 

Shit looks bomb lol, looked like she fox tailed pretty good, i like when the buds look like that


----------



## aeviaanah (Mar 6, 2011)

[QUOTE="SICC";5407629]daaaaaaammmmmnnnnn 

Shit looks bomb lol, looked like she fox tailed pretty good, i like when the buds look like that [/QUOTE]
yea i wasnt aware that the light intensity causes that. now is the fox tailing taking from the density of the bud or only adding to the weight?


----------



## aeviaanah (Mar 6, 2011)

i still havent finished that dp


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 6, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> yea i wasnt aware that the light intensity causes that. now is the fox tailing taking from the density of the bud or only adding to the weight?


Just depends, my SCxNL i had going did it all crazy, and it took a lil of the density out of the buds. I had alot of tail like and airy buds, but i still got a good amount.

How long did that WW flower for?



aeviaanah said:


> i still havent finished that dp


How much longer till its done?


----------



## aeviaanah (Mar 6, 2011)

[QUOTE="SICC";5407678]Just depends, my SCxNL i had going did it all crazy, and it took a lil of the density out of the buds. I had alot of tail like and airy buds, but i still got a good amount.

How long did that WW flower for?



How much longer till its done?[/QUOTE]
dp is done just lots of trimmin on her...you know the bottom nugs. i just moved veggers over to flower room. i let the white widow go for about 11- 12 weeks.


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Mar 6, 2011)

Man that white widow is lovely that looks like the one they advertise!! nice plant man...


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Mar 7, 2011)

i have to admit, that did make me moist. lol i tried to rep but i need to spread some love around.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 7, 2011)

Yeah it does get lame smoking the same strain i like adding different flavors and getting back to whatever i want..Variety is always best..
That white widow looks good


----------



## aeviaanah (Mar 7, 2011)

stinkbudd1 said:


> Man that white widow is lovely that looks like the one they advertise!! nice plant man...


 thanks brotha! yea she took forever too!


Stoner.Barbie said:


> i have to admit, that did make me moist. lol i tried to rep but i need to spread some love around.


 lol...no rep fuck i hear that alot. 


wyteberrywidow said:


> Yeah it does get lame smoking the same strain i like adding different flavors and getting back to whatever i want..Variety is always best..
> That white widow looks good


 yea for sure i agree!! ill keep you guys informed on the white widow!


----------



## nugbuckets (Mar 7, 2011)

the WW looks like she took forever, with all that fox-tailing going on.....


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Mar 8, 2011)

word of the day......_fox-tailing_


----------



## nugbuckets (Mar 8, 2011)

hear that! i got the word of the day....(list in hand)......first, i would like to thank..........


----------



## aeviaanah (Mar 8, 2011)

nugbuckets said:


> the WW looks like she took forever, with all that fox-tailing going on.....


 yea she did take forever..i got a few sativas in veg too, not sure if it is worth the extra wait. 


Stoner.Barbie said:


> word of the day......_fox-tailing_


 lol...whats goin on?


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Mar 8, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> yea she did take forever..i got a few sativas in veg too, not sure if it is worth the extra wait.
> 
> lol...whats goin on?


just a growin hun. i really like that SSH man. just made a vid and pic update.


----------



## greenlanter (Mar 8, 2011)

do you foliar feed???


----------



## aeviaanah (Mar 9, 2011)

Stoner.Barbie said:


> just a growin hun. i really like that SSH man. just made a vid and pic update.


 right on, you still got that ssh around? ill stop by and check out the update!


greenlanter said:


> do you foliar feed???


 no i dont...


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Hey man whats next to come down for you? You have so many things going it's hard to tell whats on the chopp'n block next..I just finished up my new and improved box with the 600w today and im giving it a test run right now put up a few pic's drop by and tell me what you think..Peace


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 9, 2011)

how them ladies lookin?


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Mar 10, 2011)

ditto....what he said ^^^^^^^


----------



## aeviaanah (Mar 10, 2011)

SICC";5424713]how them ladies lookin?[/QUOTE]
ladies are lookin good said:


> ditto....what he said ^^^^^^^


 ditto


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Mar 10, 2011)

Say aeviaana what do you primarily use as far as nutes when you are going organic?


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Mar 11, 2011)

morning aeviaanah! how is your day going so far? hope its going good.


----------



## aeviaanah (Mar 11, 2011)

unknown bastard cross (probably bb x bb or pure kush x bb)






unknown bastard cross






bastard jack - im just messin around with her, weavin and shit lol


----------



## aeviaanah (Mar 13, 2011)

Had a friend of mine come over (hes quiet the connoisseur like me) Anyway, we smoked a shit ton of weed, he helped me figure out the top quality strains. I think we can safely agree on the harvest this year in an order, i have yet to rate the super silver haze and white widow...they arent fully cured yet!

*Bubba kush organic*


color - dark green with a hint of purple
nug size - middle sized nugs, nothing too big
yield - medium
rating - 7


trichomb count- 9.5 - nice big trichombs and packed with em
smell - 9 - earthy and kushy
density - 9 - fairly dense
flavor inhale - 10 - earthy and not too expanding
flavor exhale - 10 - kushy sweet and long lasting flavor
high - 9.5 - couchlock and no paranoid feeling


homeboys score - 9
*avg- 9.2 - best smoke i got right now**



Grape diesel #1 (sicc)*


color - dark green
nug size - large tops with many mediums
yield - medium
rating - 8.0


trichomb count - 8.5 - not the frostiest
smell - 9 - grape and diesel
density - 9 - fairly dense
flavor inhale - 8.7 - grape goin in
flavor exhale - 8.7 - diesel goin out
high - 8.5 - great and balanced


homeboys score - 8.7
*avg - 8.7**



Trainwreck x Early skunk organic*


color - light pale green typical of a good sativa
nug size - large top with many medium sized nugs
yield - medium/large
rating- 8


trichomb count - 10 - ridiculously covered in smaller sized trichombs
smell - 9.5 - smells like a sweet sativa with a bit of pine trainwreck dominant
density - 9 - fairly dense
flavor inhale - 8.5 - tastes like she smells but expands too much
flavor exhale - 8.0 - could be better
high - 8.0 - gets you high, not my prefered high tho


homeboys score - 8.2
*avg - 8.6**



White berry x Redwood kush organic*


color - white and light
nug size - large top with many medium sized nugs
yield - medium/large
rating - 8


trichomb count - 9.5 - mid sized heads and many of them
smell - 9 - smells sweet, like white cake 
density - 9 - fairly dense
flavor inhale - 8 - nothing special but still good
flavor exhale - 7 - nothing impressive
high - 9 - great balanced high


homeboys score - 8.5
*avg &#8211; 8.5**



Blhaze (BB x BH)*


color &#8211; green with hints of orange and red
nug size &#8211; lots of medium sized nugs
yield - medium
rating - 8.5


trichomb count - 7 - not the frostiest
smell &#8211; 8.7 &#8211; super silver haze pheno, lemon and pine
density - 9.5 - pretty fuckin dense
flavor inhale &#8211; 8.5 &#8211; expands perfectly and tastes good
flavor exhale &#8211; 8.5 &#8211; haze taste
high - 8 &#8211; nice balanced sativa


homeboys score - 8.5
*avg &#8211; 8.5**



Grape diesel #2 (sicc)*


color - dark green
nug size - large tops with many mediums
yield - medium
rating - 8.0


trichomb count - 8.5 - not the frostiest
smell - 9 - grape and diesel
density - 9 - fairly dense
flavor inhale - 8.0 &#8211; not as good as gd #1
flavor exhale - 8.0 &#8211; not as good as gd #1
high - 8.5 - great and balanced


homeboys score - 8.0
*avg - 8.3**



Deep purple synthetic*


color - half green half purple
nug size - all sizes lots of bottoms tho
yield - large
rating - 8.5


trichomb count - 8 - not the frostiest
smell - 8.7 - sweet grape berry smell
density - 9.5 - pretty fuckin dense
flavor inhale - 7 - nothing special
flavor exhale - 8 - the berry flavor
high - 8 - great and balanced


homeboys score - 8.5
*avg &#8211; 8.3*


----------



## aeviaanah (Mar 13, 2011)

deep purple synthetic






white berry x redwood kush organic






not sure the strains here but a few different ones






bubba kush organic






bubba kush organic






bubba kush organic






trainwreck x early skunk organic


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 13, 2011)

Nice, so is that listed from best smoke and down? or is it in no particular order?


----------



## aeviaanah (Mar 13, 2011)

[QUOTE="SICC";5442346]Nice, so is that listed from best smoke and down? or is it in no particular order?[/QUOTE]
yea best smoke in order, some are real close tho. dont forget, i havent done super silver haze or white widow...i think white widow will be up at the top and ssh at the bottom...the deep purple isnt placed too well due to she was up against the organic..i take flavor serious.


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 13, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> Had a friend of mine come over (hes quiet the connoisseur like me) Anyway, we smoked a shit ton of weed, he helped me figure out the top quality strains. I think we can safely agree on the harvest this year in an order, i have yet to rate the super silver haze and white widow...they arent fully cured yet!
> 
> *Bubba kush organic*
> 
> ...





aeviaanah said:


> deep purple synthetic
> 
> 
> 
> ...





aeviaanah said:


> yea best smoke in order, some are real close tho. dont forget, i havent done super silver haze or white widow...i think white widow will be up at the top and ssh at the bottom...the deep purple isnt placed too well due to she was up against the organic..i take flavor serious.



Oh ok cool, is the flavor really that much of a difference with organic? 

Pretty cool my Berry-D is in second place  lol


----------



## aeviaanah (Mar 13, 2011)

[QUOTE="SICC";5442373]Oh ok cool, is the flavor really that much of a difference with organic? 

Pretty cool my Berry-D is in second place  lol[/QUOTE]
yea i really like the strain, at first i thought i liked #2 better but #1 is better. i kept #2. :-/ 

yea organic brings out more of the smell in the taste.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Mar 13, 2011)

Aeviaanah ~ Great strain report. Really lovin the cured porn.


----------



## aeviaanah (Mar 13, 2011)

GoldenGanja13 said:


> Aeviaanah ~ Great strain report. Really lovin the cured porn.


 thanks brotha! if you scroll down to the bottom, i posted the veggin plants. i edited an old post and put the pictures there...its under the smoke report.


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 13, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> yea i really like the strain, at first i thought i liked #2 better but #1 is better. i kept #2. :-/
> 
> yea organic brings out more of the smell in the taste.


Haha well at least you still got some BD1 smoke, better savor it! 

I'll have to try organic out, im runnin low on nutes so maybe next time i get more, i'll just go organic.


----------



## aeviaanah (Mar 13, 2011)

[QUOTE="SICC";5442420]Haha well at least you still got some BD1 smoke, better savor it! 

I'll have to try organic out, im runnin low on nutes so maybe next time i get more, i'll just go organic.[/QUOTE]
yea im not sure if yield is lower because i didnt do any training or anything...i always have in the past. yield was kind of low this year, but could be cause of that. the plants seem to be more happy. i need to try synthetic again but not go so crazy. i find myself feeding less and less every year. the smoke is gettin better and better. not sure if i can give all credit to organic..im sure some of the better smoke is from less feeding and more skill ya know? did u see the veggin pictures down below or above the smoke reports? i edited an old post. i still got seeds of both grape diesels tho. crossed with that mbs tho.


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 13, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> yea im not sure if yield is lower because i didnt do any training or anything...i always have in the past. yield was kind of low this year, but could be cause of that. the plants seem to be more happy. i need to try synthetic again but not go so crazy. i find myself feeding less and less every year. the smoke is gettin better and better. not sure if i can give all credit to organic..im sure some of the better smoke is from less feeding and more skill ya know? did u see the veggin pictures down below or above the smoke reports? i edited an old post. i still got seeds of both grape diesels tho. crossed with that mbs tho.


Oh i see what you're sayin. It was probably because of the training, i noticed, with my plants i usually get a lil more when i top and do other things. I still got a good amount of my nutes left tho. So if anything the organic wont be for some time. But i'll probably use it on a prized plant i get in the future, or put it up against my current line up and try it on a certain strain side by side or something.



aeviaanah said:


> unknown bastard cross (probably bb x bb or pure kush x bb)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Damn, that weaving shit is crazy haha, how many plants you got in there?


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Mar 13, 2011)

I have tried many growing methods (soil) and I always get best results when I Fim. My yields are always higher fer sure.


----------



## aeviaanah (Mar 13, 2011)

[QUOTE="SICC";5442540]Oh i see what you're sayin. It was probably because of the training, i noticed, with my plants i usually get a lil more when i top and do other things. I still got a good amount of my nutes left tho. So if anything the organic wont be for some time. But i'll probably use it on a prized plant i get in the future, or put it up against my current line up and try it on a certain strain side by side or something.




Damn, that weaving shit is crazy haha, how many plants you got in there?[/QUOTE]
The comparison will be interesting...mainly the flavor is what is better. The high seems to be the same. Not sure how many plants i got in there lemme go count for ya...i got 16 in there. Gettin ready to flip lights monday, i think...


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 13, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> The comparison will be interesting...mainly the flavor is what is better. The high seems to be the same. Not sure how many plants i got in there lemme go count for ya...i got 16 in there. Gettin ready to flip lights monday, i think...


Damn, seems like it was the other day you put the last plants into flower lol. Do you have anything different in there then from the past grows?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 13, 2011)

Buds are looking real dank and frosty i love it...


----------



## aeviaanah (Mar 13, 2011)

[QUOTE="SICC";5442618]Damn, seems like it was the other day you put the last plants into flower lol. Do you have anything different in there then from the past grows?[/QUOTE]
Blackberry, og kush, cindy 99, purple diesel, afgoo are the new ones this round.


----------



## taint (Mar 13, 2011)

Sha-zaaaaaaam!!


----------



## aeviaanah (Mar 13, 2011)

Here are some orchids Ive had for a few years...organic too!


----------



## taint (Mar 13, 2011)

Beautiful I love orchids.........hell all kinds of flowers.
I really appreciate yer thread,a breath of fresh air.
I hope you don't mind if I share also.


----------



## chb444220 (Mar 14, 2011)

wow man.... just read thru almost the whole thread!! BEAUTIFUL pics... BEAUTIFUL plants.... that WB x RK is pretty nice looking. adn so isnt that deep purple... adn the bubba. great job man damnn.. wish i lived sumwehre like cali of florida.. just sumwhere were i could grow outside. gonna give it another go this spring/summer.. but its hard growing in the new england area.... the weathers ALWAYS changing


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Mar 14, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> Here are some orchids Ive had for a few years...organic too!
> 
> View attachment 1492133View attachment 1492134View attachment 1492135View attachment 1492140


awesome! i feed my orchids with hygrozyme and foxfarm big bloom.


----------



## aeviaanah (Mar 14, 2011)

taint said:


> Beautiful I love orchids.........hell all kinds of flowers.
> I really appreciate yer thread,a breath of fresh air.
> I hope you don't mind if I share also.


 Hey right on, nice flowers. you grow those?


chb444220 said:


> wow man.... just read thru almost the whole thread!! BEAUTIFUL pics... BEAUTIFUL plants.... that WB x RK is pretty nice looking. adn so isnt that deep purple... adn the bubba. great job man damnn.. wish i lived sumwehre like cali of florida.. just sumwhere were i could grow outside. gonna give it another go this spring/summer.. but its hard growing in the new england area.... the weathers ALWAYS changing


 Yea i hear ya...thanks for readin the thread! Good havin ya around!


Stoner.Barbie said:


> awesome! i feed my orchids with hygrozyme and foxfarm big bloom.


 Right on, how you like that hygrozyme? I havent used it yet.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Mar 14, 2011)

I was turned on to hygrozyme from a friend. And from the start I liked it. Not only does it have a long shelf life, it really works and you see a difference fast.


----------



## aeviaanah (Mar 14, 2011)

\


GoldenGanja13 said:


> I was turned on to hygrozyme from a friend. And from the start I liked it. Not only does it have a long shelf life, it really works and you see a difference fast.


 Right on, i know the marijuana nutrient market is full of lies...its not easy deciphering what is legit and what isnt. I think the whole humboldt countys own lineup is a joke.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Mar 14, 2011)

I use Humboldts Naturals. I like them ok 

Hygrozyme is a must in my garden. I like anything that shows positive results fast.


----------



## theexpress (Mar 14, 2011)

yezzzir!!!!!


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 14, 2011)

GoldenGanja13 said:


> I use Humboldts Naturals. I like them ok
> 
> Hygrozyme is a must in my garden. I like anything that shows positive results fast.



hell yeah, i LOVE Hygrozyme


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Mar 14, 2011)

i'm so glad that i have started using Hygrozyme, cause if ya'll rave about it, then its lagit.


----------



## aeviaanah (Mar 14, 2011)

GoldenGanja13 said:


> I use Humboldts Naturals. I like them ok
> 
> Hygrozyme is a must in my garden. I like anything that shows positive results fast.


 Yea i didnt use their products this time around, turnout was better. 


theexpress said:


> yezzzir!!!!!


 you like that eh?


SICC";5449048]hell yeah said:


> i'm so glad that i have started using Hygrozyme, cause if ya'll rave about it, then its lagit.


 sweet!


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Mar 14, 2011)

What products did you use? Please dont make me read backwards lol


----------



## nugbuckets (Mar 14, 2011)

do you guys use hygrozyme with soil? Just wondering, been looking to maybe give it a try, but could use some re-assurance.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Mar 14, 2011)

Yes with soil (organic)


----------



## taint (Mar 14, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> Hey right on, nice flowers. you grow those?.


 Yes I'm a long time gardener.
The orchid shown was my granny's then my mom's and now it's mine,things been around for a long time.


----------



## chb444220 (Mar 15, 2011)

yeaa those were sum cool lookin plants man... i think its great wen growers on here actually grow plants other than weed. =) idk why i just think its cool. well. bout to go take sum pics of all my plants.. and finish up my hash.. heyy.. do u know where to find/buy some of the "sheets" that people use to make hash... i dont really know what its called or anything... and im probably just gonna confuse the shit out of you wen i try to explain it... lol. but i make hash the ghetto way.. with just ice and water and trimm.. adn then put it thru a big strainer to get all the leaves and shit out... then pour the rest thru a "re-usable" coffee filter. (the metal ones) and then i pour the rest of the liquid thru the paper coffee filters... but the filters are so small... and it takes FOREVER for it to drain through!! like hours! no bullshit man i have been pouring in the liquid ALL day yesterday i just have paper filters sitting on the top of my mason jars... and they sat overnight and they liquids only 1/2 way down... theres gotta be an easier way right!!??


----------



## Maximus cannabis (Mar 15, 2011)

Beautiful plants, even the ones you can't smoke. A true artist. + rep and + subbed.

I wanna be like you when I grow up!


----------



## taint (Mar 15, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> yeaa those were sum cool lookin plants man... i think its great wen growers on here actually grow plants other than weed. =) idk why i just think its cool. well. bout to go take sum pics of all my plants.. and finish up my hash.. heyy.. do u know where to find/buy some of the "sheets" that people use to make hash... i dont really know what its called or anything... and im probably just gonna confuse the shit out of you wen i try to explain it... lol. but i make hash the ghetto way.. with just ice and water and trimm.. adn then put it thru a big strainer to get all the leaves and shit out... then pour the rest thru a "re-usable" coffee filter. (the metal ones) and then i pour the rest of the liquid thru the paper coffee filters... but the filters are so small... and it takes FOREVER for it to drain through!! like hours! no bullshit man i have been pouring in the liquid ALL day yesterday i just have paper filters sitting on the top of my mason jars... and they sat overnight and they liquids only 1/2 way down... theres gotta be an easier way right!!??


 *Here's an easy way Too do iso that I kinda like,hope this helps someone.





Pic one is the stuff.
pic two is laying the piece of 120 silkscreen in the bowl,make sure no plant material slops through into the bowl .
pic three is the plant material dried out and broken down somewhat,just crumbled by hand is all.Not trying to make it into powder as that will get through the screen.
pic four is how much material goes into the jar.
pic five is how much iso I put in the jar.
pic six is the jar dumped into the bowl after shaking vigorously for 45 seconds,I use a watch.
I kinda swoosh the screen around in the iso with the material submerged for a couple secs to let the trichs settle through the screen a bit.Then wad it all up and squeeze the iso out into the bowl,squeeze it like you fucking hate it.I also use the same iso to rinse multiple jars in a run,thicker is better to a certain extent.
pic seven is the bowl going under a fan for a day or so to evap off,never,ever use heat.
See ya in a day or so too scrape out the bowl and have a looksee..........laters. 
**
My pleasure,here's a link for screens.
Screen printing mesh, silk screen mesh, silk mesh, screen mesh, screen print mesh, mesh for screen printing

     

  **  Still kinda wet but it's a hella lot easier to scrape up like this than when it's totally dried out.
Don't it look yummy.............................





Seriously ya could smoke it now but I'll wait at least a week or so,I like to let it airdry in a dust free place space.
I'll take a pic of it as it bubbles over time,love the colors on the bubbles. *​*




Attached Thumbnails      *


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Mar 15, 2011)

That is some top shelf teaching..Rep is in order..


----------



## aeviaanah (Mar 15, 2011)

GoldenGanja13 said:


> What products did you use? Please dont make me read backwards lol


 i used earth juice lineup with a few supplements on this last havest. 


taint said:


> Yes I'm a long time gardener.
> The orchid shown was my granny's then my mom's and now it's mine,things been around for a long time.


 right on, sentimental value in that plant then eh? i just noticed my other orchid is starting a new stem for flowers as well. 


chb444220 said:


> yeaa those were sum cool lookin plants man... i think its great wen growers on here actually grow plants other than weed. =) idk why i just think its cool. well. bout to go take sum pics of all my plants.. and finish up my hash.. heyy.. do u know where to find/buy some of the "sheets" that people use to make hash... i dont really know what its called or anything... and im probably just gonna confuse the shit out of you wen i try to explain it... lol. but i make hash the ghetto way.. with just ice and water and trimm.. adn then put it thru a big strainer to get all the leaves and shit out... then pour the rest thru a "re-usable" coffee filter. (the metal ones) and then i pour the rest of the liquid thru the paper coffee filters... but the filters are so small... and it takes FOREVER for it to drain through!! like hours! no bullshit man i have been pouring in the liquid ALL day yesterday i just have paper filters sitting on the top of my mason jars... and they sat overnight and they liquids only 1/2 way down... theres gotta be an easier way right!!??


 an easier way is to let the trichombs settle to the bottom after blending in a blender, keep the water cold...wait 15minutes pour off the top...re add new ice water...and pour off the top again. then when you are down to clear lookin water, with trichombs at the bottom...pour over a coffee filter to allow to dry. 
screens can be bought on ebay. search 120 mesh screen. 


Maximus cannabis said:


> Beautiful plants, even the ones you can't smoke. A true artist. + rep and + subbed.
> 
> I wanna be like you when I grow up!


 lol...right on! thanks for the rep!


taint said:


> *Here's an easy way Too do iso that I kinda like,hope this helps someone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 i have done the iso method, i have found 15-20 seconds makes a higher grade hash. i do a two step iso method. one for 15 seconds, strain. take the remaining trim and run some more iso through it to get the rest of the remaining thc. imo, 45 seconds is too long...you are leeching more volatile compounds. you will notice your hash will taste and look better. see how you have an oily like look? these are the volatile compounds...you want it to look like the gold in the first picture at the top. not so dark and shiny.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Mar 15, 2011)

I will look into earth juice. Thank you.


----------



## taint (Mar 15, 2011)

So more like this?


----------



## chb444220 (Mar 16, 2011)

wow. thank guys. lol. got a couple nice new ways to try. =) ill be sure to try one in a few weeks once i harvest my 2 plants. =) ill let y akno how it goes


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Mar 16, 2011)

taint said:


> *Here's an easy way Too do iso that I kinda like,hope this helps someone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


your awesome for posting that! thanks man. +reps


----------



## aeviaanah (Mar 16, 2011)

GoldenGanja13 said:


> I will look into earth juice. Thank you.


 for sure i was happy with it...brings ph waay down tho, you will need a bottle of ph up. lots of it. 


taint said:


> So more like this?


 hell yea, thats what im talkin about, you sure thats iso hash? did u make that using my recommendations? 


chb444220 said:


> wow. thank guys. lol. got a couple nice new ways to try. =) ill be sure to try one in a few weeks once i harvest my 2 plants. =) ill let y akno how it goes


 your welcome


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Mar 16, 2011)

Do you use all of the earth juice line-up? what do it consist of?


----------



## taint (Mar 17, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> for sure i was happy with it...brings ph waay down tho, you will need a bottle of ph up. lots of it.
> 
> hell yea, thats what im talkin about, you sure thats iso hash? did u make that using my recommendations?
> 
> your welcome


The stuff in the bowls a 120 screen the others a 160 screen,otherwise no diff in technique.
When you do it like you suggested how do you control the leaching in the trim that's waiting for the second wash?


----------



## aeviaanah (Mar 17, 2011)

stinkbudd1 said:


> Do you use all of the earth juice line-up? what do it consist of?


 [FONT=Verdana, Arial, geneva, sans-serif]*








*[/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, geneva, sans-serif]*GROW:* Nitrogen formulation for vigorous green growth. It may also be used as a Superior General Purpose Fertilizer that will provide vigorous growth and outstanding production of flowers, vegetables and fruit. It is the Best Choice for those who prefer to use a single formula. [/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, geneva, sans-serif]*








*[/FONT]  [FONT=Verdana, Arial, geneva, sans-serif]*BLOOM:* A no nitrogen phosphorous formula that is used to promote buds, flowers, fruit and vegetables. Use at first sign of budding and throughout the production period. Also good for plants that do not require any nitrogen, such as cactus and legumes.[/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, geneva, sans-serif]*








*[/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, geneva, sans-serif]*CATALYST:* (XATALYST in Canada) A premium natural-organic to use in conjunction with with other NPK fertilizers. Contains molasses and other selected organic ingredients.[/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, geneva, sans-serif]*








*[/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, geneva, sans-serif]*MICROBLAST:* A proprietary liquid micronutrient formula to be used to prevent and correct micronutrient deficiencies. May be watered in or used as a foliage spray.[/FONT]  [FONT=Verdana, Arial, geneva, sans-serif]*








*[/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, geneva, sans-serif]*META-K:* Natural potassium-based formulation for maturing, fruiting, and flowering plants that require more potassium.[/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, geneva, sans-serif]*








*[/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, geneva, sans-serif]*ASSIST:* Registered with the state of California as a natural wetting agent for soil and media. A must for conditioning coconut coir, peat, rockwool, etc.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, geneva, sans-serif]*








*[/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, geneva, sans-serif]*NATURAL UP & DOWN:* pH adjusting crystals for plant fertilizers. Optimal pH range for fertilizer/nutrient solution for most plant and turf is 5.5-6.5. Mix solution thoroughly and adjust pH prior to application. Use the solution that day.[/FONT]

I dont use the assist tho.


----------



## aeviaanah (Mar 17, 2011)

taint said:


> The stuff in the bowls a 120 screen the others a 160 screen,otherwise no diff in technique.
> When you do it like you suggested how do you control the leaching in the trim that's waiting for the second wash?


 hmm, i didnt realize the screen was so important to the quality of the hash. i spend the time on the first pass, i dont really care for the second. i get to it when i get to it. its a much lower grade hash


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Mar 17, 2011)

u going to the mmj cup in denver?


----------



## greenlanter (Mar 18, 2011)

earth juice is my main nute line up but iam still learning how to use it , i am still not to happy with my feeding schedual... do u use microblast as well aev???


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Mar 18, 2011)

Hey thanks aeviaanah That is very helpful to know i'm going to chech my local Hydro they just opened here a few blocks from my house and see what they have..


----------



## aeviaanah (Mar 18, 2011)

Stoner.Barbie said:


> u going to the mmj cup in denver?


 no, should i? 


greenlanter said:


> earth juice is my main nute line up but iam still learning how to use it , i am still not to happy with my feeding schedual... do u use microblast as well aev???


 yea i use micro blast...read the plants, remember what you have given them. they shouldnt need nutrients every water...i would feed then water twice in between. if plants act as if they need nitrogen or phosphorus, i feed that nutrient accordingly. i step up my feeding every other week in bloom...they usually eat alot more then. i am now in 2 gallon pots so i may have to change my regime a little. nutrients should be stored in soil longer. are you phing your water? earth juice brings ph waaay down! like 4.5 or so. 


stinkbudd1 said:


> Hey thanks aeviaanah That is very helpful to know i'm going to chech my local Hydro they just opened here a few blocks from my house and see what they have..


 your welcome, ive heard good things about general organics lineup as well.


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Mar 18, 2011)

cool i'll check it out...


----------



## greenlanter (Mar 19, 2011)

i agree with you the meta k and bloom make my soil ph drop below 5.5 i use hydrated dolomite lime to bring the ph up a bit... iam starting to learn how to mix meta k with catalyst to please my sativa dominant hydbrid between jack the ripper and skunk , i also notice that my plants like nitrogen till week six of bloom...the sweet flavors that comes out after a good flush, dry and cure are amazing sweet but not to sweet and you could really taste the earthy aroma on the buds... my goal among reaching the .5grms per watt is to get buds that look as yours ...


----------



## aeviaanah (Mar 19, 2011)

greenlanter said:


> i agree with you the meta k and bloom make my soil ph drop below 5.5 i use hydrated dolomite lime to bring the ph up a bit... iam starting to learn how to mix meta k with catalyst to please my sativa dominant hydbrid between jack the ripper and skunk , i also notice that my plants like nitrogen till week six of bloom...the sweet flavors that comes out after a good flush, dry and cure are amazing sweet but not to sweet and you could really taste the earthy aroma on the buds... my goal among reaching the .5grms per watt is to get buds that look as yours ...


 right on, yea i add dolomite lime as well, but i am sure to ph my water every time too. if you want a high gpw, veg long time and squeeze them in there. just be sure to provide plenty of air movement as well as exchange.


----------



## greenlanter (Mar 19, 2011)

View attachment 1503461kinda tight as it is ... View attachment 1503460 i hope i get there soon , many of my close friens are getting ill with age and hard labor so it fells like if i dont have my own weed i dont even want to smoke


----------



## aeviaanah (Mar 20, 2011)

greenlanter said:


> View attachment 1503461kinda tight as it is ... View attachment 1503460 i hope i get there soon , many of my close friens are getting ill with age and hard labor so it fells like if i dont have my own weed i dont even want to smoke


 Lookin good bro. What strain is that again? How tall are those? Hard to tell in pictures...post more if ya want. Here are a few i took today.






Smoked this in a blunt last night...great high but the flavor wasnt top notch. Its a bastard bubba x bastard bubba cross.






Deep purple framework holding up her own trim...my satire. LOL...this isnt all the trim, just what was left after i got lazy. 70 percent of that is chicken shit nugs. This will make a good hash...imma do a butane run today. 






Hollands hope x jack herer x shoreline x herijuana male- a great candidate for breeding, notice how he resembles a female a little? This plant has been outdoors this whole time. 






I thought id show the roots of my largest plant (super silver haze - shown below) This is a one gallon pot- although for some plants i switched to 2 gallon this time around....quite wasting soil on 5 gal buckets and stuff! 






This is the super silver haze - root zone shown above






Another ssh shot...i tried finding a full length shot but couldnt. She was about 4 ft tall in a one gal pot without showing signs of being rootbound.


----------



## aeviaanah (Mar 20, 2011)

Here is a video of my flower room, just flipped the lights today. I need to switch my MH to HPS. Right now im runnin one HPS and one MH. Full spectrum makes a nice transition to flower. I never switch hard from 18-6 to 12-12 but rather a slow transition. I also transition the color temp by adding HPS before switching lights. I then switch the existing MH to HPS. Enjoy!

[video=youtube;vYKXnbKvU2I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vYKXnbKvU2I[/video]


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 20, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> Lookin good bro. What strain is that again? How tall are those? Hard to tell in pictures...post more if ya want. Here are a few i took today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is no such thing as root bound  

That HHxJHxSLxHJ male is a fuccin beast! even got a lil purple one him 



aeviaanah said:


> Here is a video of my flower room, just flipped the lights today. I need to switch my MH to HPS. Right now im runnin one HPS and one MH. Full spectrum makes a nice transition to flower. I never switch hard from 18-6 to 12-12 but rather a slow transition. I also transition the color temp by adding HPS before switching lights. I then switch the existing MH to HPS. Enjoy!
> 
> [video=youtube;vYKXnbKvU2I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vYKXnbKvU2I[/video]


Cant wait to see all those plants in full bloom


----------



## greenlanter (Mar 20, 2011)

my wife dont let me use our new cam since our previous got damage in the grow room ... strains are JTR , lambs breath , bubbah kush ghs,skunk nirvana , sage ngs company , oh and i just got a brooklyn creeper clone i traded for a jtr clone...i also have nypd nirvana cross with JTR... one day my buds would look like yours... great vid


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Mar 20, 2011)

I would hate to run into that male you got late night in a bar he has some serious balls..lolAll is looking real nice man i love the updates..


----------



## nugbuckets (Mar 20, 2011)

that male is a stud......nice


----------



## aeviaanah (Mar 22, 2011)

greenlanter said:


> my wife dont let me use our new cam since our previous got damage in the grow room ... strains are JTR , lambs breath , bubbah kush ghs,skunk nirvana , sage ngs company , oh and i just got a brooklyn creeper clone i traded for a jtr clone...i also have nypd nirvana cross with JTR... one day my buds would look like yours... great vid


 Tell your wife you are the man of the house! This is what i do and it works believe it or not...jk! LOL


stinkbudd1 said:


> I would hate to run into that male you got late night in a bar he has some serious balls..lolAll is looking real nice man i love the updates..


 LMFAO....thanks brotha!


nugbuckets said:


> that male is a stud......nice


 Thankyou!


----------



## aeviaanah (Mar 22, 2011)

[QUOTE="SICC";5478469]There is no such thing as root bound  

That HHxJHxSLxHJ male is a fuccin beast! even got a lil purple one him 



Cant wait to see all those plants in full bloom [/QUOTE]
Lol, yea im thinking of chuckin some pollen but havent got around to collecting it.


----------



## aeviaanah (Mar 22, 2011)

I just got a purple urkle clone...not sure if i told you guys but i also got a chocolate thai!


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 22, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> I just got a purple urkle clone...not sure if i told you guys but i also got a chocolate thai!


Nice, Chocolate Thai is bomb


----------



## chb444220 (Mar 23, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> I just got a purple urkle clone...not sure if i told you guys but i also got a chocolate thai!


thats watsup man. those r both strains i would love to have/try. it sucks man... around where i live.. nobody grows... hahaha. its not nice enough to grow outdoors like u can in cali or florida... soo its like impossible to find people with clones to trade or ppl to trade seeds with. =/ oooo well... one day id like to move bak to florida


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Mar 23, 2011)

everything looks fantastic man. +reps


----------



## aeviaanah (Mar 23, 2011)

SICC";5489317]Nice said:


> thats watsup man. those r both strains i would love to have/try. it sucks man... around where i live.. nobody grows... hahaha. its not nice enough to grow outdoors like u can in cali or florida... soo its like impossible to find people with clones to trade or ppl to trade seeds with. =/ oooo well... one day id like to move bak to florida


 Yea i hear ya bro...born and raised in cali but i got a few cousins in idaho...it sucks out that way. You smoke pot, your the devil!


Stoner.Barbie said:


> everything looks fantastic man. +reps


 Thanks sista! Whats been up?


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Mar 23, 2011)

Chocalate Thai was the one to have back in the day i do remember it around the same time as Thai stick was popping and it was the real deal..If you have anything close to the real one it will be a treat..


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 23, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> is it? ive never had it, i thought it was an older strain...aint it?
> 
> Yea i hear ya bro...born and raised in cali but i got a few cousins in idaho...it sucks out that way. You smoke pot, your the devil!
> 
> Thanks sista! Whats been up?





stinkbudd1 said:


> Chocalate Thai was the one to have back in the day i do remember it around the same time as Thai stick was popping and it was the real deal..If you have anything close to the real one it will be a treat..


The Chocolate Thai ive had a couple years ago i believe was either the real deal, or close to it because it has stucc out in my mind ever since. Every time i hear CT it brings bac memories of those times i got it. Haven't had it since that one connect.


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Mar 23, 2011)

[QUOTE="SICC";5494277]The Chocolate Thai ive had a couple years ago i believe was either the real deal, or close to it because it has stucc out in my mind ever since. Every time i hear CT it brings bac memories of those times i got it. Haven't had it since that one connect.[/QUOTE]

Well! as Ray Charles would say you got the right one Baby!! I see clones in your future..


----------



## aeviaanah (Mar 24, 2011)

stinkbudd1 said:


> Chocalate Thai was the one to have back in the day i do remember it around the same time as Thai stick was popping and it was the real deal..If you have anything close to the real one it will be a treat..


 Right on brotha! Thanks for the info. 


SICC";5494277]The Chocolate Thai ive had a couple years ago i believe was either the real deal said:


> Well! as Ray Charles would say you got the right one Baby!! I see clones in your future..


 Sweet...i need some more keeper strains. Bubba kush vs chocolate thai!


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Mar 24, 2011)

Umph, Umph Umph spouns so good..


----------



## jcdws602 (Mar 24, 2011)

Yo what up Aev ......just checking in...been a while since I posted....I have been looking through every once in while.....but have been quite occupied lately....everything looks great as usual......cant wait to see what that chocolate thai is gonna be like.........well talk to ya later.....take it easy bro....peace : P


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Mar 25, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> is it? ive never had it, i thought it was an older strain...aint it?
> 
> Yea i hear ya bro...born and raised in cali but i got a few cousins in idaho...it sucks out that way. You smoke pot, your the devil!
> 
> Thanks sista! Whats been up?


 not much bubba, just been hanging out with my ladies. lol update vid and pics in my thread. if you should choose to check it out.lol


----------



## aeviaanah (Mar 26, 2011)

jcdws602 said:


> Yo what up Aev ......just checking in...been a while since I posted....I have been looking through every once in while.....but have been quite occupied lately....everything looks great as usual......cant wait to see what that chocolate thai is gonna be like.........well talk to ya later.....take it easy bro....peace : P


 Yo whats up jcdws? What you workin with these days? Man the white berry x redwood kush came out supreme this year. I didnt start any and dont have any in the bud room, but i wish i wouldve cloned that pheno. Smelled like white cake, covered in white frosting. 







Stoner.Barbie said:


> not much bubba, just been hanging out with my ladies. lol update vid and pics in my thread. if you should choose to check it out.lol


 right on ill head that way right now!


----------



## aeviaanah (Mar 26, 2011)

I just planted some seeds...here is the list of what i planted.

5- Fem white berry jcd
5- Mendocino purp x master kush
2 - Convict kush
3 - Space madness
5- Hollands hope x strawberry cough x northern lights
5- Hollands hope x jack herer x shoreline x herijuana
5- Hollands hope x HPRC
5- Bubba kush jcd
5- Bubba kush x master kush
5- Super silver haze x skunk train
3- deep purple x skunk train
2- whiteberry redwood kush x skunk train

ill keep you guys informed on what pops...i didnt germinate or anything. just throwing in soil and ill see what happens.


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Mar 26, 2011)

Great looking line up bro as always, Tel me friend i've always wanted to do the Mendo Purps when it was clone now they have one at the tude that is from seed..How is the one you have plant and smoke wise?


----------



## aeviaanah (Mar 26, 2011)

stinkbudd1 said:


> Great looking line up bro as always, Tel me friend i've always wanted to do the Mendo Purps when it was clone now they have one at the tude that is from seed..How is the one you have plant and smoke wise?


 It wasnt good at all....infact i still have some and its been over a year. The plant was started indoors and began to bloom...i got it at week three, it had spider mites and powdery mildew. I put it outside and it never really recovered. Ive heard good stuff bout it so imma give her a try.


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Mar 26, 2011)

Right on,i'll be posted.


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 27, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> I just planted some seeds...here is the list of what i planted.
> 
> 5- Fem white berry jcd
> 5- Mendocino purp x master kush
> ...


Hell yeah!


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Mar 27, 2011)

dude that's a shit load of beans. cool! thanks for voting! you rock!


----------



## aeviaanah (Mar 27, 2011)

SICC";5509335]Hell yeah! :weed:[/QUOTE]
yea lots of genetics from southern cali eh? im hoping to get a keeper strain out of these!
[quote="Stoner.Barbie said:


> dude that's a shit load of beans. cool! thanks for voting! you rock!


 your welcome! thankyou!


----------



## aeviaanah (Mar 27, 2011)

oh i picked up a bottle of hygrozyme


----------



## aeviaanah (Mar 27, 2011)

I think im still in week one...im gettin ready to give them their first good feeding. I have been relying on the soil to give them nutrients up to this point. I will also apply some azatrol today. Ive made a AACT..it consists of the earthjuice lineup, fish emulsion, great white, phc biopack, homeade earthworm castings, seaweed extract, and molasses. lets see how they like it!






bk on the far left, ww next to that, then blaze and i think that next one is bastard jack


















far right is 831- its a bastard cross mystery...im thinking its pure kush x bastard bubba. 






im thinking i have to expand my room...im already booked! i have all the space im standing in...i just have to remount lights. 








enjoy!


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Mar 27, 2011)

dude! looking super lucious!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 27, 2011)

Im sure they'll enjoy their feeding  cant wait to see all the bud porn. What is the average height of the all the plants?


----------



## aeviaanah (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks! Average height is about 16-18 in.


----------



## nugbuckets (Mar 29, 2011)

way to go dude, they are going to love that line-up! i also make my own castings....fun stuff.


----------



## chb444220 (Mar 30, 2011)

ok man... you said u wanted me to post up sum budshots of those plants right...? well i jsut spent over an hour..... goin through 66 pages... collecting all the pics i could find.. lol. i was interested in what the plants would look like too... and sooo here ya goo man.... just to warn ya theres a BUNCH of pics.. i was gonna make them full size.. but that will take FOREVER!!! soooo here we goooooo


*Nirvana's Bubblicious Pics

*






*and heres a collection of pics of a bubblicious grow from start to finish. probly gonna be all out of order. but im sure you can figure out which order they go in.
*









*Nirvana's AK-48 Pics

*






*Nirvana's Norther Lights Pics

*





*Floja (Flo x Double Purple Doja) Pics

*View attachment 1523154View attachment 1523155View attachment 1523157View attachment 1523158View attachment 1523159View attachment 1523160​


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Mar 30, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> ok man... you said u wanted me to post up sum budshots of those plants right...? well i jsut spent over an hour..... goin through 66 pages... collecting all the pics i could find.. lol. i was interested in what the plants would look like too... and sooo here ya goo man.... just to warn ya theres a BUNCH of pics.. i was gonna make them full size.. but that will take FOREVER!!! soooo here we goooooo
> 
> 
> *Nirvana's Bubblicious Pics
> ...


f n a man, its redonculous how bad ass those buds are! +reps dude.


----------



## chb444220 (Mar 30, 2011)

Stoner.Barbie said:


> f n a man, its redonculous how bad ass those buds are! +reps dude.


thanks man. im lookin forward to the bubblicious.. that and the floja are deff my top 2.. but bubblicious is deff at the top of my list. =)


----------



## aeviaanah (Mar 30, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> thanks man. im lookin forward to the bubblicious.. that and the floja are deff my top 2.. but bubblicious is deff at the top of my list. =)


 Man those are some good lookin genetics. Did you grow all those? Nice job brotha!

I really dig the ak and the bubblicious.


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Mar 30, 2011)

Diddo, that bubbleicious looks like some blueberry and top shel at that very nice grow my only bblicious look'd nothing like that..


----------



## aeviaanah (Mar 30, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> 5- Fem white berry jcd
> 5- Mendocino purp x master kush
> 2 - Convict kush
> 3 - Space madness
> ...


So far I got around 80 percent germination rate....still waiting on the remaining to pop. I have faith, its only been four days. Hollands hope x hprc was first to break the top soil...


----------



## taint (Mar 31, 2011)

What's the longest ya ever seen a seed take to pop?


----------



## aeviaanah (Mar 31, 2011)

taint said:


> What's the longest ya ever seen a seed take to pop?


 jeez im not sure...maybe 5-7 days? what about you?


----------



## taint (Mar 31, 2011)

Man..................maybe a month.
Sometimes I give up on them and just dump the dirt back in the tub and seems like weeks later I'll find a sprout.


----------



## jcdws602 (Apr 1, 2011)

taint said:


> Man..................maybe a month.
> Sometimes I give up on them and just dump the dirt back in the tub and seems like weeks later I'll find a sprout.


Whoa!! that's patience


After 3-5 days I toss them out if they haven't cracked by then........usually the beans that germinate faster are more vigorous


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Apr 1, 2011)

Dam after 2 days i'm stressed out and go all dr. death on them sucka's! lol


----------



## aeviaanah (Apr 1, 2011)

taint said:


> Man..................maybe a month.
> Sometimes I give up on them and just dump the dirt back in the tub and seems like weeks later I'll find a sprout.


 right on, yea some are def hardy and late sprouters 


jcdws602 said:


> Whoa!! that's patience
> 
> 
> After 3-5 days I toss them out if they haven't cracked by then........usually the beans that germinate faster are more vigorous


 yea but i always plant more than i need...i just leave the empty soil sittin there in the tray...i got one bk to pop. can you post any pictures of the bk strain you got? im curious if we got the same. how does she taste to you? i hope i get a male with this one or are they fem? these were the bks you gave me long time ago. 


stinkbudd1 said:


> Dam after 2 days i'm stressed out and go all dr. death on them sucka's! lol


 yea i hear ya!


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Apr 1, 2011)

dude, that jtr X bastard bagseed, after curing for about a month freaking rocks! i took one hit this morning and it lasted about 6 hours! loving it!


----------



## aeviaanah (Apr 2, 2011)

Stoner.Barbie said:


> dude, that jtr X bastard bagseed, after curing for about a month freaking rocks! i took one hit this morning and it lasted about 6 hours! loving it!


 wheres the nug pictures at? i wasnt real impressed with the bastard jack...maybe you got a killer pheno. what she taste and smell like?


----------



## aeviaanah (Apr 2, 2011)

Here are a few bud shots!
























the new emerging seedlings!







[video=youtube;Ikd6OT1fvCQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ikd6OT1fvCQ[/video]


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 2, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> Here are a few bud shots!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lookin good man, those seedlings sure did stretch tho.


----------



## aeviaanah (Apr 3, 2011)

[QUOTE="SICC";5543820]Lookin good man, those seedlings sure did stretch tho.[/QUOTE]
yea i know what you think causes this? this always happens to me. i only have one cfl about a foot or so above the soil level. its probably low lighting right?


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 3, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> yea i know what you think causes this? this always happens to me. i only have one cfl about a foot or so above the soil level. its probably low lighting right?


Yeah they're stretching cause the light is too far, i keep my CFL's 2-3 inches above the plants.


----------



## taint (Apr 3, 2011)

That's kinda funny.
I use those tiny seed start pot/trays also.
I don't really mind the stretch as I just bury them when I up pot to 1 gals.
My understanding is as long as the stem hasn't become woody yet they will develop roots along said area resulting in a better rootball in the long run.........seems to work pretty good.
I put them under 4 4' t8 shoplights and keep the tops withing 4" of the bulbs,works ok for me.


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Apr 3, 2011)

taint said:


> That's kinda funny.
> I use those tiny seed start pot/trays also.
> I don't really mind the stretch as I just bury them when I up pot to 1 gals.
> My understanding is as long as the stem hasn't become woody yet they will develop roots along said area resulting in a better rootball in the long run.........seems to work pretty good.
> I put them under 4 4' t8 shoplights and keep the tops withing 4" of the bulbs,works ok for me.


Yes sir thats the same thing i do works just fine for me to ..Hey av for some reason i just realized you have sort of a three faze set up going you have your seedlings and then your veggings as well as your flower room all going at the same time, how long do your seedlings and young plants stay under the CFL"s before you move them to the veg chamber ? By the way looking real nice in there..


----------



## aeviaanah (Apr 3, 2011)

SICC";5547367]Yeah they're stretching cause the light is too far said:


> That's kinda funny.
> I use those tiny seed start pot/trays also.
> I don't really mind the stretch as I just bury them when I up pot to 1 gals.
> My understanding is as long as the stem hasn't become woody yet they will develop roots along said area resulting in a better rootball in the long run.........seems to work pretty good.
> I put them under 4 4' t8 shoplights and keep the tops withing 4" of the bulbs,works ok for me.


 Yea i usually get this stretch and i just bury em deeper with transplant. Not sure if roots come out of the stem or not, id think not as all roots come from taproot right? I think you are thinking of a clone, where more nodes under soil=more roots. Im not sure tho. 


stinkbudd1 said:


> Yes sir thats the same thing i do works just fine for me to ..Hey av for some reason i just realized you have sort of a three faze set up going you have your seedlings and then your veggings as well as your flower room all going at the same time, how long do your seedlings and young plants stay under the CFL"s before you move them to the veg chamber ? By the way looking real nice in there..


 I use two seperate rooms. One room for clone or seedling/aggressive veg part a and one room for agressive veg stage part b/flower. While plants are in veg chamber growing aggressively i am harvesting flower room. i then clean up flower room and get ready for aggressive veg stage two. when i flip lights, i start new seedlings and clones. it tends to work out just in time. a constant recirculation depending on two rooms but again, veg happens in both rooms. germination/clone>aggressive veg>flower...my room change is about 3/4 the way through aggressive veg.


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 3, 2011)

Its going good, i kno peeps want an update haha, just been laggin.


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Apr 3, 2011)

wow, was watching that vid and said to myself thats strange i can smell them and then remembered i was smelling mine. hahahaha nice ass tent bro!


----------



## jcdws602 (Apr 4, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> yea but i always plant more than i need...i just leave the empty soil sittin there in the tray...i got one bk to pop. can you post any pictures of the bk strain you got? im curious if we got the same. how does she taste to you? i hope i get a male with this one or are they fem? these were the bks you gave me long time ago.


Yeah they are fem bubbas.........so far no hermies......there are 2 phenos I seen so far,. one is taller and has lighter leaves.....kinda purples up at the end and is pretty frosty....the other pheno is shorter and growth is more compact, and has much darker leaves.....this pheno really gets purple but is not as frosty....both grow small dense nugs.....taste is earthy with and overtone of sweetness......high is a typical indica knock you out type......I only like to smoke it when it's almost bedtime.......I'll get some pics up of my 2 mothers a little later for you.....


----------



## taint (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm thinking of seedlings,dig up a male and take a look when they sex I think you'll like what ya see.


----------



## aeviaanah (Apr 4, 2011)

SICC";5549057]Its going good said:


> wow, was watching that vid and said to myself thats strange i can smell them and then remembered i was smelling mine. hahahaha nice ass tent bro!


 Lmfao...maybe you smelled that jack or bubba...or even the super silver, who knows it could smell exactly the same. 


jcdws602 said:


> Yeah they are fem bubbas.........so far no hermies......there are 2 phenos I seen so far,. one is taller and has lighter leaves.....kinda purples up at the end and is pretty frosty....the other pheno is shorter and growth is more compact, and has much darker leaves.....this pheno really gets purple but is not as frosty....both grow small dense nugs.....taste is earthy with and overtone of sweetness......high is a typical indica knock you out type......I only like to smoke it when it's almost bedtime.......I'll get some pics up of my 2 mothers a little later for you.....


 Right on, this sounds just like the bubba kush i got. Well im hoping this one is either a male or female....well that is, i hope it survives!


taint said:


> I'm thinking of seedlings,dig up a male and take a look when they sex I think you'll like what ya see.


 What you mean bro?


----------



## greenlanter (Apr 4, 2011)

Brooklyn creeper... JTR x super sativas seed company creeper... my friends from nyu grew this and i finaly drove a clone back on the I95 7 our drive and she survived the trip... she is now on full veg... so fucking excited...iam growing her on dwc as recomended ...View attachment 1532761


----------



## taint (Apr 4, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> Yea, i dont update like i used to either....its all good.
> 
> Lmfao...maybe you smelled that jack or bubba...or even the super silver, who knows it could smell exactly the same.
> 
> ...


When my sprouts get stretchy like say there's 2 or 3 inches of stem between cotyldon and soil or however much when I repot into 1 gal pots I bury them right up to the cotlydons.
After they're done vegging and ready to be sexed or up potted I'll cut up the rootball on the males to take a look and the rootball starts just under the surface of the soil.
My observational deduction is that roots do form along that 2 or 3 inches of buried stem and my opinion is that that's a good thing.
Now whether or not that's actually the case idk but to me it at least doesn't seem to hurt.


----------



## chb444220 (Apr 5, 2011)

yeaaa i was gonna say the lights are wayy too far away for the seedlings... but like the person above me said... wen u transplant just bury them up to the cotyldon. they stem will be STRONG AS HELL once the plant gets bigger. thats alotta seedlings tho man!! how many u got goin!?


----------



## aeviaanah (Apr 5, 2011)

taint said:


> When my sprouts get stretchy like say there's 2 or 3 inches of stem between cotyldon and soil or however much when I repot into 1 gal pots I bury them right up to the cotlydons.
> After they're done vegging and ready to be sexed or up potted I'll cut up the rootball on the males to take a look and the rootball starts just under the surface of the soil.
> My observational deduction is that roots do form along that 2 or 3 inches of buried stem and my opinion is that that's a good thing.
> Now whether or not that's actually the case idk but to me it at least doesn't seem to hurt.


good observation bro. ill be sure to watch this time around. thanks.


----------



## aeviaanah (Apr 5, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> yeaaa i was gonna say the lights are wayy too far away for the seedlings... but like the person above me said... wen u transplant just bury them up to the cotyldon. they stem will be STRONG AS HELL once the plant gets bigger. thats alotta seedlings tho man!! how many u got goin!?


 i usually take care of the plants when they get to aggressive veg and flower. i just try to keep em alive and under maintained in early veg. bare minimum.


----------



## chb444220 (Apr 6, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> i usually take care of the plants when they get to aggressive veg and flower. i just try to keep em alive and under maintained in early veg. bare minimum.


yeaaa that makes sense... well w.e. ur doin man is workin fuckin GREAT!! lol


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Apr 6, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> yeaaa that makes sense... well w.e. ur doin man is workin fuckin GREAT!! lol


Diddo! great job.


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Apr 8, 2011)

Hey what it is aeviaana, just stopped by to give you yhe link to my newest grow i start germ tonight..and to say whats up, i hope to see you there....


*Stinkbudd1's 600w "kush exstravaganza!!!" featuring: Buku, killing kush,kushage,darks*


----------



## GreenBuddha619 (Apr 19, 2011)

Got an update coming soon Aev? Just read through about 30+ pages cuz I can't sleep and I'm outta smoke! LOL...Seeing your SSH makes me anxious to see how my SSH Catpiss pheno will turn out.


----------



## chb444220 (Apr 19, 2011)

yeaa id love to see an update as well.... this is 1 of my favorite threads!


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Apr 19, 2011)

Update update update !


----------



## greenlanter (Apr 19, 2011)

show me the green!!!


----------



## chb444220 (Apr 20, 2011)

lol. happy 420 man!!! thinkin bout tryna make sum cookies/brownies for the 1st time. i got a few batches of trim. hopin it turns out ok


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Apr 20, 2011)

Have a great 420 my friend!!


----------



## aeviaanah (Apr 20, 2011)

Whats up everyone...man i wasnt aware everyone wanted an update! Here we go! 

[video=youtube;OqrrorCFwUI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OqrrorCFwUI[/video]
This is just before i watered last night....I had to take out the purple diesel and afgoo...both which had hermied on me. This is why i hate buying anything from the clubs, you never know what you are gonna get. The purple diesel hermied slightly and afgoo hermied pretty bad. I moved them to there own closet and will try to get something out of them under cfls. 

Here are a few bud shots...Ive only fed 3 times since they were started...




































Enjoy...HAPPY 420!


----------



## taint (Apr 20, 2011)

Hermies just fuck up a good thing.................


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 20, 2011)

yeah that suc's bout the hermies 

Those bud shots look good, what strain/strains is that? How them seedlings doing that you started?


----------



## chb444220 (Apr 21, 2011)

yeaaa fuckin HATE hermies!!!! but best to jsut letem grow out anywayz if theyre already that far along... youll do alotta pickin... gettin all thsoe seeds out. but the bdus still gonna be fire i bet.


----------



## jcdws602 (Apr 21, 2011)

I just started using reverse with saturater formerly known as penetrator for hermies....it supposed to make pollen sterile......this is my first run using this with a few strains that have previously been chucking pollen every time I grow them.....I'm about 7 weeks in and I have yet to see any beans forming......,.,.,..,,.,.this far along before I always find fully developed seeds ......I think if it all goes well which it seems to be...I will probably just keep using this as a preventative measure...


----------



## Maximus cannabis (Apr 21, 2011)

jcdws602 said:


> I just started using reverse with saturater formerly known as penetrator for hermies....it supposed to make pollen sterile......this is my first run using this with a few strains that have previously been chucking pollen every time I grow them.....I'm about 7 weeks in and I have yet to see any beans forming......,.,.,..,,.,.this far along before I always find fully developed seeds ......I think if it all goes well which it seems to be...I will probably just keep using this as a preventative measure...


That's a pretty expensive preventative product. Wouldn't it be better to seek out better strains?


----------



## jcdws602 (Apr 22, 2011)

Maximus cannabis said:


> That's a pretty expensive preventative product. Wouldn't it be better to seek out better strains?


It is a bit expensive.......but worth every penny in my opinion if it indeed works like it looks like it is.......my strains are pretty good except that some hermie.......they are my own feminized crosses and as a result seem a little more prone to chucking pollen......I use a liter per 2 3x3 trays a grow which comes out to about 25 dollars


----------



## aeviaanah (Apr 23, 2011)

taint said:


> Hermies just fuck up a good thing.................


 Yea...those clubs dont even know what they are selling...Ill still get dank out of them tho. The transition from hps to cfl in the middle of flower will reallly hurt em tho.


SICC";5623545]yeah that suc's bout the hermies :(
Those bud shots look good said:


> yeaaa fuckin HATE hermies!!!! but best to jsut letem grow out anywayz if theyre already that far along... youll do alotta pickin... gettin all thsoe seeds out. but the bdus still gonna be fire i bet.


 Yea ive been pickin em off. The purple diesel only had a few...the afgoo was pretty fucked. Still not sure if it is stress caused by me or do they just hermie no matter what? I don have any light leaks or anything...The Purple diesel was right in front of the fan, that could of caused that.


jcdws602 said:


> I just started using reverse with saturater formerly known as penetrator for hermies....it supposed to make pollen sterile......this is my first run using this with a few strains that have previously been chucking pollen every time I grow them.....I'm about 7 weeks in and I have yet to see any beans forming......,.,.,..,,.,.this far along before I always find fully developed seeds ......I think if it all goes well which it seems to be...I will probably just keep using this as a preventative measure...


 I used both reverse and saturator, didnt seem to work. I think water alone will render pollen non viable...The reverse is supposed to stop the male flowers from forming right?


----------



## taint (Apr 23, 2011)

I would just get better genetics or make yer own.
Fuck them clubs.
Water works great,a lil bleach guarantees it.


----------



## jcdws602 (Apr 23, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> I used both reverse and saturator, didnt seem to work. I think water alone will render pollen non viable...The reverse is supposed to stop the male flowers from forming right?


It makes the pollen sterile.....I use it 10 days in and every 10 days after... by this point few of these crosses would of hermied and pollinated themselves and a few plants around...but no beans... nothing so far....I have been checking diligently......I've grown about 6 batches of these crosses back to back to back they are about 8 to 15 days from being done and this time it looks like no beans so my only conclusion is that the reverse is doing it's job.........


----------



## aeviaanah (Apr 24, 2011)

taint said:


> I would just get better genetics or make yer own.
> Fuck them clubs.
> Water works great,a lil bleach guarantees it.


 yea there are some good stuff at clubs, you just have to filter it out and it takes weeks!


jcdws602 said:


> It makes the pollen sterile.....I use it 10 days in and every 10 days after... by this point few of these crosses would of hermied and pollinated themselves and a few plants around...but no beans... nothing so far....I have been checking diligently......I've grown about 6 batches of these crosses back to back to back they are about 8 to 15 days from being done and this time it looks like no beans so my only conclusion is that the reverse is doing it's job.........


 interesting, i used reverse but havent harvested to say if it has worked or not. i noticed those bananas and just got them out of there...my ol lady has been complainin about seeds lol...maybe it is working and i just have to be patient, we will see!


----------



## Maximus cannabis (Apr 24, 2011)

jcdws602 said:


> It is a bit expensive.......but worth every penny in my opinion if it indeed works like it looks like it is.......my strains are pretty good except that some hermie.......they are my own feminized crosses and as a result seem a little more prone to chucking pollen......I use a liter per 2 3x3 trays a grow which comes out to about 25 dollars


Didn't you also use penetrator? Penetrator is expensive at the shops I go to and the usage is crazy high, like you would go through a liter per grow. I always wanted to try that and liquid light but just can't justify the cost.


----------



## jcdws602 (Apr 24, 2011)

Maximus cannabis said:


> Didn't you also use penetrator? Penetrator is expensive at the shops I go to and the usage is crazy high, like you would go through a liter per grow. I always wanted to try that and liquid light but just can't justify the cost.



Penetrator cost about the same but you use 10ml of penetrator per 1000ml of reverse.....so a liter last a pretty long time......


----------



## Maximus cannabis (Apr 25, 2011)

jcdws602 said:


> Penetrator cost about the same but you use 10ml of penetrator per 1000ml of reverse.....so a liter last a pretty long time......


Thanks for the info, I should double check my prices i guess.


----------



## aeviaanah (Apr 25, 2011)

jcdws602 said:


> Penetrator cost about the same but you use 10ml of penetrator per 1000ml of reverse.....so a liter last a pretty long time......


 penetrator is just a surfactant right? meaning...soap and water?

i got a few samples of liquid light. you guys should hit up the nutrient expos when they are around, you will get lots of freebies!


----------



## taint (Apr 25, 2011)

My orchids love that liquidlight,never used it on weed though.


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 25, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> Thanks brotha...how you been? The seedlings are doing great. I forgot to label one of them and i think i got it narrowed down to two strains, lol. They are just approaching aggressive veg. Some are super indicad out. That grand maser i got in the flower room is lookin to be a keeper...granddaddy x master kush


Good, high as fuc lol. The GDPxMK's i had ended up male's, had em outside but just tossed them. I ended up using the BKxMK pollen instead, got some nice females out of the batch but they all got seeded up haha. Im just gonna let the seeds finish then chop them. Got some Blue Cheese and a TWESxWhite Berry going, gonna start a couple others too, supposed to be getting some Dark Star, and a strain called Swap Bud that this grower i know bred on that other site. Gonna be flowering my clones soon too, just been busy as fuc i think their gonna outgrow my tent lol.


----------



## aeviaanah (Apr 25, 2011)

[QUOTE="SICC";5642963]Good, high as fuc lol. The GDPxMK's i had ended up male's, had em outside but just tossed them. I ended up using the BKxMK pollen instead, got some nice females out of the batch but they all got seeded up haha. Im just gonna let the seeds finish then chop them. Got some Blue Cheese and a TWESxWhite Berry going, gonna start a couple others too, supposed to be getting some Dark Star, and a strain called Swap Bud that this grower i know bred on that other site. Gonna be flowering my clones soon too, just been busy as fuc i think their gonna outgrow my tent lol.[/QUOTE]
i got a grand master female...i put her in the flower room right as she showed sex....she is lookin to be a killer strain. frosty and shes got that indica berry smell to her.


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 25, 2011)

How many of the CK's and SM's did you end up getting?


----------



## jcdws602 (Apr 25, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> penetrator is just a surfactant right? meaning...soap and water?
> 
> i got a few samples of liquid light. you guys should hit up the nutrient expos when they are around, you will get lots of freebies!


Yup...I know few people that use just soap and water with the reverse, but I just bought it to be on the safe side, later I might try reverse with soap and water and see if there is any difference........


----------



## chb444220 (Apr 26, 2011)

i put 4 bastard bubba seeds in 2 moist paper towels.. hopin i'd get a least a couple to germ... and ended up with 100% germ. rate. =D soo i got 4 seeds ready to go into soil in another day. 2 at the most. =) jsut lettin ya know. also.i pollinated the 4 bottom branches of my bubblicious with the gorilla grape (erkle x double purple doja) pollen.. adn im pollinating the bottom 4 branches of the northern lights with the same pollen 2day. =)


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Apr 26, 2011)

Penetrator is not s surfactant. Penetrator pass through the cell walls and into the plant. Google it.


aeviaanah said:


> penetrator is just a surfactant right? meaning...soap and water?
> 
> i got a few samples of liquid light. you guys should hit up the nutrient expos when they are around, you will get lots of freebies!


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Apr 26, 2011)

hey you! that bk bast. smells so good. i just got done trimming off some selective leaves. smelled my fingers nd dam! smarties candies and grape is the best i can describe it. can't wait for my clones to get bigger! thanks for telling the seed fairy about me.


----------



## aeviaanah (Apr 26, 2011)

SICC";5643030]How many of the CK's and SM's did you end up getting?[/QUOTE]
I got one convict kush and two space madness. one of the space madness is barely hangin on...not sure why...
[quote="jcdws602 said:


> Yup...I know few people that use just soap and water with the reverse, but I just bought it to be on the safe side, later I might try reverse with soap and water and see if there is any difference........


 right on let me know! 


chb444220 said:


> i put 4 bastard bubba seeds in 2 moist paper towels.. hopin i'd get a least a couple to germ... and ended up with 100% germ. rate. =D soo i got 4 seeds ready to go into soil in another day. 2 at the most. =) jsut lettin ya know. also.i pollinated the 4 bottom branches of my bubblicious with the gorilla grape (erkle x double purple doja) pollen.. adn im pollinating the bottom 4 branches of the northern lights with the same pollen 2day. =)


 yea brotha let me know when you got something!


GoldenGanja13 said:


> Penetrator is not s surfactant. Penetrator pass through the cell walls and into the plant. Google it.


 wait im thinking of SATURATOR, i dont even know what penetrator is. saturator is supposed to be used with reverse and i think its only soap and water. 


Stoner.Barbie said:


> hey you! that bk bast. smells so good. i just got done trimming off some selective leaves. smelled my fingers nd dam! smarties candies and grape is the best i can describe it. can't wait for my clones to get bigger! thanks for telling the seed fairy about me.


 right on! keep them leaves on there...or simply tuck em away. lol...i only cut off lower growth in early flower. i then leave the plants alone till harvest. good to hear you are happy!


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 27, 2011)

Damn thats weird, i only popped one SM and its doing fine besides being full of seeds. Hope your's makes it, so far even with the seeds im really impressed with it, super frosty with a distinctive cherry type smell.


----------



## aeviaanah (Apr 27, 2011)

[QUOTE="SICC";5651364]Damn thats weird, i only popped one SM and its doing fine besides being full of seeds. Hope your's makes it, so far even with the seeds im really impressed with it, super frosty with a distinctive cherry type smell.[/QUOTE]
yea the other sm is doing just fine....its just the one.


----------



## aeviaanah (May 4, 2011)

whats up everyone? just droppin by to say hi. gramma passed away on monday...been dealin with the family and memorial and stuff. well....

im in the middle of week 6, an important week for bud development.
i got a killer pheno of granddaddy kush x master kush. a few strains are catchin my eye as well, my bagseed which is part of the bastard family...im thinking the mom is pure kush or something. she is lookin great too! biggest colas in the group and frosty! bk and dp are lookin good as usual. also the cindy 99 and og kush are lookin great too! i will get some blue light pictures up just as the pistils are almost fully receded. take care guys!

ps...ive been feeding less and less every grow, and its paying off!


----------



## taint (May 4, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your loss,my sincerest condolances.


----------



## chb444220 (May 5, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> whats up everyone? just droppin by to say hi. gramma passed away on monday...been dealin with the family and memorial and stuff. well....
> 
> im in the middle of week 6, an important week for bud development.
> i got a killer pheno of granddaddy kush x master kush. a few strains are catchin my eye as well, my bagseed which is part of the bastard family...im thinking the mom is pure kush or something. she is lookin great too! biggest colas in the group and frosty! bk and dp are lookin good as usual. also the cindy 99 and og kush are lookin great too! i will get some blue light pictures up just as the pistils are almost fully receded. take care guys!
> ...


sorry to hear about your loss man.. its tough. hate losing family members. shes in a better place now man. take it easy man.


----------



## stinkbudd1 (May 5, 2011)

Hey man just wanted to say i feel your lost bro and i wish you and yours nothing but the best in getting as close to normality in your lives once again keep you head up my man it's been since 1984 when i lost my nanny and at times it still hurts not having her here we were very close...


----------



## aeviaanah (May 6, 2011)

taint said:


> Sorry to hear about your loss,my sincerest condolances.


 thanks man, good to have a shoulder to lean on. 


chb444220 said:


> sorry to hear about your loss man.. its tough. hate losing family members. shes in a better place now man. take it easy man.


 thanks bro, she had a long life...now i gotta hear the family fight over who gets what. :/


stinkbudd1 said:


> Hey man just wanted to say i feel your lost bro and i wish you and yours nothing but the best in getting as close to normality in your lives once again keep you head up my man it's been since 1984 when i lost my nanny and at times it still hurts not having her here we were very close...


 hows it goin? yea it is hard but im dealin with it. thanks man!


i just bought a 5 gallon 5 bag set...now i can make bubble without squeezing into the one gallon. i also got a drying rack


----------



## taint (May 6, 2011)

Family..........................................sigh.
Too bad ya can't pick yer kin sometimes.
Fuck bro go make some hash it'll take yer mind off things for a bit.


----------



## chb444220 (May 7, 2011)

ughhhh... ma i kno wat cha mean.... 1/2 of my family doesnt even talk anymore... cuz this person didnt help pay for the funereal.. this person wanted the house... this person wanted to junk the car rather than give it to sum1 who needs 1... ughhh.. it sucks. my great granmother would be pissed if she knew 1/2 the family doesnt talk anymore... it sucks... but happens... wayy too often!


----------



## aeviaanah (May 8, 2011)

Whats up everyone....here are some photos as we enter week 7. Nugs are a little small for this time, im hopin they will expand a little more. The organics does lower yield by about 20 percent...but the flavor still cant be beat. This next grow i will try General organics lineup....i might then go back to synthetic nutrients to make sure my head is screwed on straight. Enjoi, i ordered them somewhat in an order i like best. Wont know for sure till i smoke em!

group shot














bubba kush












cindy 99


















grand master (granddaddy x master kush) - this is the one i crossed with
HH x JH x SL x HJ. Not sure if pollen will take, its pretty late in the game.

























white widow












og kush













deep purple













K831 - this is a bastard strain (probably pure kush or bk x mbs)



















bastard jack






sicc #2







big momma (pure kush x mbs)







blackberry







blhaze (super silver haze x bastard haze)







afgoo (hermie)


----------



## "SICC" (May 8, 2011)

Very nice, everything looks great, nice and frosty. Gonna be a tasty harvest 

Which one is the sicc? is that from the MBS seeds?


----------



## aeviaanah (May 8, 2011)

[QUOTE="SICC";5698326]Very nice, everything looks great, nice and frosty. Gonna be a tasty harvest 

Which one is the sicc? is that from the MBS seeds?[/QUOTE]
yea its that diesel berry from last round remember?


----------



## taint (May 8, 2011)

Goddamn dude........................words fail me.
OUTFUCKINGSTANDING!


----------



## "SICC" (May 8, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> yea its that diesel berry from last round remember?



yeah thats what i thought lol, just makin sure 

Which strain out of this batch is doin in the best so far in your opinion? They all look really good


----------



## aeviaanah (May 9, 2011)

taint said:


> Goddamn dude........................words fail me.
> OUTFUCKINGSTANDING!


 Thanks brotha!
[QUOTE="SICC";5698926]yeah thats what i thought lol, just makin sure 

Which strain out of this batch is doin in the best so far in your opinion? They all look really good [/QUOTE]
I posted them in order of what i think is doing best...this is just judging off of looks tho. I have had killer dank that didnt look good and vice versa.


----------



## chb444220 (May 10, 2011)

jsut updated my journal. and u can deff see the purple in the floja now. wen do u plan on startin ur flojas? jw. hopefully u end up with a purple pheno like this 1.. it looks promising. =) but u have MANY other beautiful plants.. soo no reason to rush growing the floja. if u get a good enough pheno you should do sum crossing of ur own.. since the DPD seeds are pretty rare/valuable now... i think it was a 10 pack of them went for $265... or sumwhere around there..?


----------



## Truth B Known (May 10, 2011)

those buds look mad ripe for just entering the 7th week


----------



## "SICC" (May 10, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> I posted them in order of what i think is doing best...this is just judging off of looks tho. I have had killer dank that didnt look good and vice versa.



Oh aight, the Bubba is look great as usually, that Cindy 99 looks good too. Hope the pollen takes on the grandmaster, tho its pretty late in flowering. How is the smell on the Blackberry?


----------



## aeviaanah (May 10, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> jsut updated my journal. and u can deff see the purple in the floja now. wen do u plan on startin ur flojas? jw. hopefully u end up with a purple pheno like this 1.. it looks promising. =) but u have MANY other beautiful plants.. soo no reason to rush growing the floja. if u get a good enough pheno you should do sum crossing of ur own.. since the DPD seeds are pretty rare/valuable now... i think it was a 10 pack of them went for $265... or sumwhere around there..?


 Right on bro ill go check it out now. I will start the flojas after harvest and when i flip lights on the plants that are currently in the veg room. Ill let ya know ...its not too far away.


Truth B Known said:


> those buds look mad ripe for just entering the 7th week


 Yea the cindy 99, bubba kush, and big momma all ripened pretty fast. big momma and bubba kush did the same thing in the previous grows. trichombs arent amber tho. pistils just recede a bit early. 
[QUOTE="SICC";5705633]Oh aight, the Bubba is look great as usually, that Cindy 99 looks good too. Hope the pollen takes on the grandmaster, tho its pretty late in flowering. How is the smell on the Blackberry?[/QUOTE]
im not too impressed with the blackberry, its definately not the strain they showed in the pictures. lol...unless it has some certain needs that must be met, i doubt it tho. not sure off hand what she smells like, nothing impressive, i think its like a musty berry smell.


----------



## jcdws602 (May 10, 2011)

Sup aev....just stopping by say what up....what you got going next after this batch??(i dont know if you mentioned already) ohh and I dont know if I mentioned but I still have bk x mbs going been cloning off a mother....she is pretty damn good and I have gotten training down pretty good so my yield has been picking up (on my 5th batch).......I also crossed it with whiteberry, got about 40 beans going right now.....


----------



## aeviaanah (May 10, 2011)

jcdws602 said:


> Sup aev....just stopping by say what up....what you got going next after this batch??(i dont know if you mentioned already) ohh and I dont know if I mentioned but I still have bk x mbs going been cloning off a mother....she is pretty damn good and I have gotten training down pretty good so my yield has been picking up (on my 5th batch).......I also crossed it with whiteberry, got about 40 beans going right now.....


after this batch i got the seeds i listed a few pages back, you see the update? i got a bk you gave me, a few of my bks, trainwreck early skunk x deep purple, whiteberry, trainwreck earlyskunk x supersilver haze, mendocino purple x master kush, hollands hope x herjijuana x jack herer x shoreline..grand master, a few bagseeds....there are some more back there too, not sure. if you read a few pages i have a list of whats goin. so you got a bastard bubba x white berry huh? white bubba berry bastard??!


----------



## "SICC" (May 10, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> im not too impressed with the blackberry, its definately not the strain they showed in the pictures. lol...unless it has some certain needs that must be met, i doubt it tho. not sure off hand what she smells like, nothing impressive, i think its like a musty berry smell.


Yeah i was gonna say it looks good, but not as good as i was expecting, maybe the smoke will be good lol. Where did you get the beans from?



aeviaanah said:


> hollands hope x herjijuana x jack herer x shoreline..


Lol, its Hollands Hope x Jack Herer x Shoreline x Herijuana


----------



## jcdws602 (May 11, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> after this batch i got the seeds i listed a few pages back, you see the update? i got a bk you gave me, a few of my bks, trainwreck early skunk x deep purple, whiteberry, trainwreck earlyskunk x supersilver haze, mendocino purple x master kush, hollands hope x herjijuana x jack herer x shoreline..grand master, a few bagseeds....there are some more back there too, not sure. if you read a few pages i have a list of whats goin. so you got a bastard bubba x white berry huh*? white bubba berry bastard??!*


*
*

Lol hella of a name ....I saw the update..... they looking pretty ripe .......... thats a lot of crosses ... awesome to have a variety of smoke huh ......ohh yeah I have 2 trainwreck/early skunk girls about to finish....really sativa dominant , yield is looking good......not so frosty but they look pretty good.....what happened to the chocolate thai???


----------



## aeviaanah (May 11, 2011)

SICC";5706933]Yeah i was gonna say it looks good said:


> [/B]
> 
> Lol hella of a name ....I saw the update..... they looking pretty ripe .......... thats a lot of crosses ... awesome to have a variety of smoke huh ......ohh yeah I have 2 trainwreck/early skunk girls about to finish....really sativa dominant , yield is looking good......not so frosty but they look pretty good.....what happened to the chocolate thai???


 trainwreck isnt to frosty eh? all the phenos ive had were great. especially that last one, i wish i wouldve cloned it. you think they are ripe and ready to harvest? im only in week 7. trichombs arent turning amber yet either...when do you harvest?


----------



## aeviaanah (May 11, 2011)

no wonder my shit is so ripe...im passed 8 weeks. i made an error and have been countin days a week late. so when i thought i was week 7 it was really week 8. hopefully this organics taste good without a flush. some sativas and 50/50 strains still arent ready. i knew the bubba was ready but damn!


----------



## "SICC" (May 11, 2011)

LoL


----------



## chb444220 (May 13, 2011)

thats alwas a good thing! better to be a week ahead than a week behind. =)


----------



## aeviaanah (May 14, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> thats alwas a good thing! better to be a week ahead than a week behind. =)


 yea i wouldve liked to flush my indicas a bit more. they will get three days. bubba kush and cindy 99 are comin down today.


----------



## at0ms0ft (May 14, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> no wonder my shit is so ripe...im passed 8 weeks. i made an error and have been countin days a week late. so when i thought i was week 7 it was really week 8. hopefully this organics taste good without a flush. some sativas and 50/50 strains still arent ready. i knew the bubba was ready but damn!


Ahh the infamous Stoner Move.


----------



## stinkbudd1 (May 14, 2011)

Hey no-one calls Aeviannah a stoner but me buddy...whats up AV you got so much stuff going you cant keep track huh? i will tell you a simple solution send them babies up here and i'll give you an acurate update everyday..lol


----------



## aeviaanah (May 14, 2011)

at0ms0ft said:


> Ahh the infamous Stoner Move.


 haha yea....just when i thought i had this whole growing thing down...lol ive found co2 does a great deal....im going to cut my numbers down this grow, have a smaller number of bigger plants. i will then hit em with co2 when they least expect it!


stinkbudd1 said:


> Hey no-one calls Aeviannah a stoner but me buddy...whats up AV you got so much stuff going you cant keep track huh? i will tell you a simple solution send them babies up here and i'll give you an acurate update everyday..lol


 lol


----------



## jcdws602 (May 15, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> trainwreck isnt to frosty eh? all the phenos ive had were great. especially that last one, i wish i wouldve cloned it. you think they are ripe and ready to harvest? im only in week 7. trichombs arent turning amber yet either...when do you harvest?


 Yeah 1 pheno is better than the other and somewhat frosty I still think its gonna be good smoke, just not the best looking......oh to answer your harvest q....I like to harvest near the end of the window....just my personal preference....oh &....what happened to the choc thai???


----------



## aeviaanah (May 15, 2011)

jcdws602 said:


> Yeah 1 pheno is better than the other and somewhat frosty I still think its gonna be good smoke, just not the best looking......oh to answer your harvest q....I like to harvest near the end of the window....just my personal preference....oh &....what happened to the choc thai???


 choc thai was full of powdery mildew when i received it, i treated with serenade and put it outside before spring equinox so it began to flower. it is currently trying to reveg. i will then take a clone and quarantine that and then itll go into the indoor grow room. the purple urkle is doing the same, came from the same guy...


----------



## jcdws602 (May 15, 2011)

Damn....well at least there still alive....


----------



## taint (May 15, 2011)

Man...............you got a std from that dude.
I hate when that happens,hope they pull out for ya.
I may have missed it but what's yer plan regards males?


----------



## aeviaanah (May 16, 2011)

taint said:


> Man...............you got a std from that dude.
> I hate when that happens,hope they pull out for ya.
> I may have missed it but what's yer plan regards males?


 what you mean bro? i knew it was covered in pm...thats why i put it outside. and i knew they would flower...so no harm this way. my indoor garden is still safe and sound  i usually toss males before they reach sexual maturity but i do keep one around for breeding once in a while. i havent had many males worth breeding with. 


jcdws602 said:


> Damn....well at least there still alive....


 yea powdery mildew is easy to fight once you take em out of that environment.


----------



## aeviaanah (May 22, 2011)

big momma





















bubba kush











k831
















og kush


----------



## "SICC" (May 22, 2011)

Damn, those buds look bomb 

Loving the colors too


----------



## aeviaanah (May 22, 2011)

[QUOTE="SICC";5758372]Damn, those buds look bomb 

Loving the colors too [/QUOTE]
got lots more commin brotha! stick around.


----------



## stinkbudd1 (May 22, 2011)

My My My this is the best total selection grow ive seen to date and they are trully amazing bro all of them sre looking great and to be at this point im the grow and still have all those thick green leaves all over man when are you going to publish that book? lol really though great job..


----------



## chb444220 (May 23, 2011)

beautiful lookin buds!! very nice color as well. =) cant wait to see the rest of the buds mannn


----------



## aeviaanah (May 23, 2011)

stinkbudd1 said:


> My My My this is the best total selection grow ive seen to date and they are trully amazing bro all of them sre looking great and to be at this point im the grow and still have all those thick green leaves all over man when are you going to publish that book? lol really though great job..


 Thanks for the compliment bro! There are more coming up! I keep feeding less and less, the plants are responding better. Yield went down a little this run, i think it may be due to not running co2.


chb444220 said:


> beautiful lookin buds!! very nice color as well. =) cant wait to see the rest of the buds mannn


 Thanks man! How you been? Ill post the rest up after i finish trimmin em....thanks!


----------



## jcdws602 (May 23, 2011)

That og is looking bomb......did you cross anything this round??


----------



## aeviaanah (May 23, 2011)

jcdws602 said:


> That og is looking bomb......did you cross anything this round??


 no no crossing this round. the ol lady was complainin' about seeds lol. i got lots of potential males this time. hopefully iget a worthy male to breed with. we'll see. the og looks bomb but its not that stoney. i had high hopes for this strain....maybe i just didnt meet her needs. what you been up to? how them plants doin?:


----------



## chb444220 (May 24, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> Thanks for the compliment bro! There are more coming up! I keep feeding less and less, the plants are responding better. Yield went down a little this run, i think it may be due to not running co2.
> 
> Thanks man! How you been? Ill post the rest up after i finish trimmin em....thanks!


been gooood. still tryna get rid of these fuckin spider mites man... got sum new spray 2day.. gonna try it and see if i can finally get rid of these things! and still in love with this floja i got goin! never had a plant thats been 100% purple before. gonna cross it with my sensi star today actually. =) and the female floja has successfully been pollinated with the male floja pollen. =) and also my baby clone of the floja female HAS rooted... thank god. adn i have 1 other clone i took a few days ago just in case the 1st one didnt root.. actually bout to do an update right now if u wanna stop by the thread and check out the plants... mainly the floja. lol. cant wait to see the rest of the plants man. you always do such a great job! +Rep if i can!


----------



## jcdws602 (May 25, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> no no crossing this round. the ol lady was complainin' about seeds lol. i got lots of potential males this time. hopefully iget a worthy male to breed with. we'll see. the og looks bomb but its not that stoney. i had high hopes for this strain....maybe i just didnt meet her needs. what you been up to? how them plants doin?:


I just harvested.....have a couple of whiteberry crosses and 2 bastard bubbas I just started flowering and 2 bastard bubba and 1 fem bubba 40 days in......I'm making a veg room that is coming together nicely.......now I can use my tents for collecting male pollen....I'll probably start breeding something pretty soon.....


----------



## aeviaanah (May 26, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> been gooood. still tryna get rid of these fuckin spider mites man... got sum new spray 2day.. gonna try it and see if i can finally get rid of these things! and still in love with this floja i got goin! never had a plant thats been 100% purple before. gonna cross it with my sensi star today actually. =) and the female floja has successfully been pollinated with the male floja pollen. =) and also my baby clone of the floja female HAS rooted... thank god. adn i have 1 other clone i took a few days ago just in case the 1st one didnt root.. actually bout to do an update right now if u wanna stop by the thread and check out the plants... mainly the floja. lol. cant wait to see the rest of the plants man. you always do such a great job! +Rep if i can!


 that floja is lookin good...found a good pheno worth breeding eh? wait till you see the pictures of this master kush x grandaddy! let me know when you got some beans. 


jcdws602 said:


> I just harvested.....have a couple of whiteberry crosses and 2 bastard bubbas I just started flowering and 2 bastard bubba and 1 fem bubba 40 days in......I'm making a veg room that is coming together nicely.......now I can use my tents for collecting male pollen....I'll probably start breeding something pretty soon.....


 right on brotha...howd that bastard come out. got any pics? good to hear the veg room is commin out nice. keep me up on the progress.


----------



## chb444220 (May 27, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> that floja is lookin good...found a good pheno worth breeding eh? wait till you see the pictures of this master kush x grandaddy! let me know when you got some beans.
> 
> right on brotha...howd that bastard come out. got any pics? good to hear the veg room is commin out nice. keep me up on the progress.


yeaaa deff gonna do sum breeding.. i pollinated 4 pretty big buds on the floja... but... last week wen i was takin the plant sout for pics... i spilled my whole container of pollen.. =O most of the actual pollen was still in the container.. idk how the hell that happened.. but mostly dried out balls (ughhh that sounds so gross! lol) that i had in with the pollen is what spilled. all the plants were out of the room.. but im sure theres pollen floatin around. sooooo i migh tend up with alot more seeds than i planned. lol. and i will deff keep u up 2 date man. =)


----------



## aeviaanah (May 27, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> yeaaa deff gonna do sum breeding.. i pollinated 4 pretty big buds on the floja... but... last week wen i was takin the plant sout for pics... i spilled my whole container of pollen.. =O most of the actual pollen was still in the container.. idk how the hell that happened.. but mostly dried out balls (ughhh that sounds so gross! lol) that i had in with the pollen is what spilled. all the plants were out of the room.. but im sure theres pollen floatin around. sooooo i migh tend up with alot more seeds than i planned. lol. and i will deff keep u up 2 date man. =)


 yea the pollen that sticks to the side of the container should be enough for a few hundred seeds lol. let me know! trimming is all complete!!


----------



## aeviaanah (May 28, 2011)

I finally found the pheno ive been lookin for! I hope she smokes as good as she looks. This is grand master (grandaddy x master kush)













































Sicc mbs #2













Deep purple


----------



## NONHater (May 28, 2011)

That Grand Master Lookin like some fire!


----------



## aeviaanah (May 28, 2011)

NONHater said:


> That Grand Master Lookin like some fire!


 Thanks, im preparing for a test smoke today!


----------



## chb444220 (May 29, 2011)

let us know how the test smoke goes! looks fuckin amazing! such a nice shade of purple... very light shade. now is this ur own creation? if so.... u sure do got sum skills in creating strains man.. looks great!


----------



## aeviaanah (May 29, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> let us know how the test smoke goes! looks fuckin amazing! such a nice shade of purple... very light shade. now is this ur own creation? if so.... u sure do got sum skills in creating strains man.. looks great!


 yea this is my creation brotha! i dont have any skills, this was just luck. if you take a male and cross it to a bunch of females...sooner or later your should get something good!! thanks!


----------



## stinkbudd1 (May 29, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> yea this is my creation brotha! i dont have any skills, this was just luck. if you take a male and cross it to a bunch of females...sooner or later your should get something good!! thanks!


Yeah you can run that BS by someone that dont know any better that is all you and the knowledge you got from trial and error you have gotton real good at this croos thing bro and you deserve the acknowledgement that comes with it..A like is one thing But i think a Rep is in order..And by the way you can put me a couple of those Grand masters and deep purples tot he side for if i ever get out your way this summer...


----------



## aeviaanah (May 29, 2011)

stinkbudd1 said:


> Yeah you can run that BS by someone that dont know any better that is all you and the knowledge you got from trial and error you have gotton real good at this croos thing bro and you deserve the acknowledgement that comes with it..A like is one thing But i think a Rep is in order..And by the way you can put me a couple of those Grand masters and deep purples tot he side for if i ever get out your way this summer...


 yea brotha i will do that hah! i have yet to try most of the pot this round, ive tried the bk, cindy, k831, and big momma. all are pretty good.


----------



## NONHater (May 29, 2011)

stinkbudd1 said:


> Yeah you can run that BS by someone that dont know any better that is all you and the knowledge you got from trial and error you have gotton real good at this croos thing bro and you deserve the acknowledgement that comes with it


Agreed.


----------



## NONHater (May 29, 2011)

What did ya think of the C99?


----------



## stinkbudd1 (May 29, 2011)

Man you have tried more weed in this week then i have in my whole life you are the man bro keep it up because you make those of us better that want to get there...


----------



## stinkbudd1 (May 29, 2011)

Say aeviaanah i was trying to figure out who it was that gave me the idea to do a re-veg on this sight but i could not remember and it was you, so im glad to know that because im at the moment trying to re-veg the Blue Diesel purple Pheno i just harvested so use for a cross later or take clones from..So if you get a chance later i started a thread looking for some info on this and ive got a lot of feed back to it and id appreciate your help in explaining it a lil batter then im doing on there or maybe post some pic's of your re-veg project and how you go about doing it would help us out a lot over there...Peace and here is the link..

https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/429638-re-vegging-after-harvesting-your.html


----------



## chb444220 (May 29, 2011)

thanks stinkbudd... give credit where credit is due. not every1 can successfully cross males with females and end up with a plant that looks as good as that one does man.... even has a cool name. hahaha. grand masta!


----------



## aeviaanah (May 29, 2011)

NONHater said:


> What did ya think of the C99?


 Cindy 99 is a great all around strain....the only thing i think she can improve on is the way she grows....she requires lots of training and stuff. The kind of plant that does whatever she wants, branches everywhere and uncontrollable! Her nugs are top shelf and taste even better! Great balanced high too. Very sweet smell and taste.


stinkbudd1 said:


> Man you have tried more weed in this week then i have in my whole life you are the man bro keep it up because you make those of us better that want to get there...


 LOL!


stinkbudd1 said:


> Say aeviaanah i was trying to figure out who it was that gave me the idea to do a re-veg on this sight but i could not remember and it was you, so im glad to know that because im at the moment trying to re-veg the Blue Diesel purple Pheno i just harvested so use for a cross later or take clones from..So if you get a chance later i started a thread looking for some info on this and ive got a lot of feed back to it and id appreciate your help in explaining it a lil batter then im doing on there or maybe post some pic's of your re-veg project and how you go about doing it would help us out a lot over there...Peace and here is the link..
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/429638-re-vegging-after-harvesting-your.html


 Yea brotha ill stop by....


chb444220 said:


> thanks stinkbudd... give credit where credit is due. not every1 can successfully cross males with females and end up with a plant that looks as good as that one does man.... even has a cool name. hahaha. grand masta!


 If you cross enough plants you are bound to get something good! Smokes a pound in a single bound! The veg room has a bunch of new crosses comming up too.


I just chopped the veg room again...i keep taking off so much foliage. They are stretching like crazy, probably due to underfeeding. Again, i go bare minimum on my veg room. Now that everything is harvested I can start workin on them. Right now i am aiming for 4 cola plants. I will remove any branches that get in my way! Some plants like C99, Deep purple and Bubba kush dont like being trained that way, so ill let them do as they please. I have lots of interesting crosses comming up like White berry x trainwreck early skunk, deep purple x trainwreck early skunk, super silver haze x trainwreck earlyskunk, mendocino purple x master kush.... I just seperated 3 clones one bubba kush, a cindy 99 and a og kush. I am going to experiment on some feminized breeding....

Getting ready to upgrade to a 1000 watt to replace the two 400 watters. I will also go with the Co2 again, it really helped last grow.


----------



## stinkbudd1 (May 29, 2011)

NICE!!!!!Thats why i stay tuned in and faithful..


----------



## chb444220 (May 30, 2011)

im sure the upgrade will be nice! and im the same way... i got like 12-14 plants goin in my lil ass box with a few CFL's on top. lol. but its doin the trick. =) and yeaa ive been topping/FIMing alot of my plants lately which i never used to really do.. and doing alot of bending as well. and tryna do sum tying down too. everything looks great as always man. cant wait to see the new crosses man. cant wait to see what u can do with those floja seeds too.


----------



## aeviaanah (May 30, 2011)

stinkbudd1 said:


> NICE!!!!!Thats why i stay tuned in and faithful..


 right on...i appreciate it!


chb444220 said:


> im sure the upgrade will be nice! and im the same way... i got like 12-14 plants goin in my lil ass box with a few CFL's on top. lol. but its doin the trick. =) and yeaa ive been topping/FIMing alot of my plants lately which i never used to really do.. and doing alot of bending as well. and tryna do sum tying down too. everything looks great as always man. cant wait to see the new crosses man. cant wait to see what u can do with those floja seeds too.


 yea i went from training all the time, scrog and stuff...to just leaving them alone. i try to be the most efficient possible, using the least of my time. i find a little bit of cutting and pulling is a necessity. unless your doing a sea of green type of grow. you ever try scrog? that was pretty fun....i scrogged my first grow.


----------



## aeviaanah (May 30, 2011)

bastard jack (jack the ripper x mbs)












blhaze (bastard haze x super silver haze)

















This is the veg room, as you can see ive been hackin and slashing...going against my typical practices. They should have a nice root set by now...lol. Im currently bottom feeding with liquid nutrients as soil is probably depleted of nutrients. A transplant is needed. That 150 watt mercury vapor didnt do anything but cause a bunch of stretching, were workin on it! the nug on a stick is the grandmaster revegging...


----------



## NONHater (May 30, 2011)

Bunch a headless babes! Nugs looking just a good as they could! +REP


----------



## aeviaanah (May 30, 2011)

NONHater said:


> Bunch a headless babes! Nugs looking just a good as they could! +REP


 Hey thanks! Yea i started training a bit late.


----------



## chb444220 (May 30, 2011)

got a nice amount of plants in the veg room tho. glad u decided to re-veg the G-Master. that plant put out sum beautiful nugs man. do u leave clones in cups of water like that for long? jw cuz i know my mom will take cuttings off her spider plant and leave them in water and they will root like crazy. u can leavem in water for weeks. just curious. all the clones look like they have a pretty strong/base stem tho.


----------



## aeviaanah (May 31, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> got a nice amount of plants in the veg room tho. glad u decided to re-veg the G-Master. that plant put out sum beautiful nugs man. do u leave clones in cups of water like that for long? jw cuz i know my mom will take cuttings off her spider plant and leave them in water and they will root like crazy. u can leavem in water for weeks. just curious. all the clones look like they have a pretty strong/base stem tho.


 yea clones just need a fine balance between water and air, they will root. i just clone in a cup like this...


----------



## chb444220 (May 31, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> yea clones just need a fine balance between water and air, they will root. i just clone in a cup like this...


i do the same thing. =) ( i mean in the cup of soil. not water) i had sum1 askin me how i cloned. adn i was like i just take the clone. make sure the cuts at an angle. dip it in water. dip it in rooting powder. adn stick it in a cup in sum soil and put it under a light. i dont use a humidity dome or heating pad etc. and it works fine for me. and for u 2. lol


----------



## aeviaanah (Jun 1, 2011)

Here is a design of the new grow room...hydro table is set up already, just testing it in the garage for leaks and fine tuning exactly how im going to run it....getting ready to purchase the 1000 watt light which will replace 2- 400's. This 4 x 4 table will hold 16 plants total. Im thinking of doing a organic synthetic hybrid feeding program...something like start off with synthetics and slowly transition to organics before the flush, what you think? i got the co2 getting filled also!


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Jun 2, 2011)

looking real nice..


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 2, 2011)

yea looks great man. did u make that picture thing? cant think of the word im lookin for.. blueprint i guess u could say. lol. looks like its gonna be a badass setup man


----------



## aeviaanah (Jun 2, 2011)

stinkbudd1 said:


> looking real nice..


 thanks!


chb444220 said:


> yea looks great man. did u make that picture thing? cant think of the word im lookin for.. blueprint i guess u could say. lol. looks like its gonna be a badass setup man


 the word your lookin for is concept design...yea i made it using google sketchup. i like to get a visual before i do things ya know? im thinking of building a wall as well...


----------



## aeviaanah (Jun 2, 2011)

Remember this??? Deep purple.


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Jun 2, 2011)

How many arE in there or is this just one beast?


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 2, 2011)

That's just one beast


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Jun 2, 2011)

WOW, thats all i can say! how long was that baby vegged for?


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 3, 2011)

holy FUCK!! i was JUST gonna ask the same thing... i cant believe thats just ONE beast!! thats fuckin crazyyyyyyyyyyy!!


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 3, 2011)

heyy watsup man. wanted to show off that Bastard Bubba! heres a couple pics of her. (yes... she is a her!)






and heres one of the Floja Clones.. i took it like 4 weeks into flower. and i took the clone on 5-19 and i noticed new growth coming out of the bud a few days ago. just wanted to show ya. soo i'd say it took about 12 days from wen i took it to root and start new growth.





i took a clone from my sensi star about 3 weeks into flowering on 5-19 as well. and it has new growth showin too. =) had to ask a friend about the question u asked me in the PM. just wanted to be sure b4 i wrote u bak. but im pretty sure thats wat it is.


----------



## jcdws602 (Jun 3, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> Here is a design of the new grow room...hydro table is set up already, just testing it in the garage for leaks and fine tuning exactly how im going to run it....getting ready to purchase the 1000 watt light which will replace 2- 400's. This 4 x 4 table will hold 16 plants total. Im thinking of doing a organic synthetic hybrid feeding program...something like start off with synthetics and slowly transition to organics before the flush, what you think? i got the co2 getting filled also!


Looks good.......what type of growing method you going to use? top feed , flood and drain?? those 1000 watt lights get mighty hot.....what are you going to do for the heat output?? ohh I got some pics of that bastard bubba I'll post up in a bit...


----------



## jcdws602 (Jun 3, 2011)

Here those bastard bubba pics.....my good camera broke so I used a phone cam.....


----------



## aeviaanah (Jun 3, 2011)

stinkbudd1 said:


> How many arE in there or is this just one beast?


 that is one plant brotha!


SICC";5805269]That's just one beast :weed:[/QUOTE]
yea thanks for the deep purple said:


> WOW, thats all i can say! how long was that baby vegged for?


 man i dont remember....she produced quiet a lot tho!


chb444220 said:


> holy FUCK!! i was JUST gonna ask the same thing... i cant believe thats just ONE beast!! thats fuckin crazyyyyyyyyyyy!!


 yea i know, i dont fuck around with hydro lol


chb444220 said:


> heyy watsup man. wanted to show off that Bastard Bubba! heres a couple pics of her. (yes... she is a her!)
> 
> View attachment 1631322View attachment 1631323View attachment 1631324View attachment 1631325View attachment 1631326
> 
> ...


 looking nice and healthy, showin sex yet?


jcdws602 said:


> Looks good.......what type of growing method you going to use? top feed , flood and drain?? those 1000 watt lights get mighty hot.....what are you going to do for the heat output?? ohh I got some pics of that bastard bubba I'll post up in a bit...





jcdws602 said:


> Here those bastard bubba pics.....my good camera broke so I used a phone cam.....


 everyone is rockin the bastard bubba lol...i wish you guys had the bubba as well to compare to. looks like you got a bubba pheno, looks similar...just a bit different. impressive! hey can you elaborate on your hydro setup?

i am doing flood and drain, havent chose nutrients yet but probably house and garden. i havent decided on the 1000 watt or a 600...what you think? for the heat, i have a dual exhaust going into my attic...it also has an inline fan and a carbon filter attached to the end. in>light>main exhaust>inline fan>carbon filter>out


----------



## jcdws602 (Jun 3, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> everyone is rockin the bastard bubba lol...i wish you guys had the bubba as well to compare to. looks like you got a bubba pheno, looks similar...just a bit different. impressive! hey can you elaborate on your hydro setup?
> 
> i am doing flood and drain, havent chose nutrients yet but probably house and garden. i havent decided on the 1000 watt or a 600...what you think? for the heat, i have a dual exhaust going into my attic...it also has an inline fan and a carbon filter attached to the end. in>light>main exhaust>inline fan>carbon filter>out


I started with 400 watts then jumped to 1000 and heat was definitely an issue.......for a 4x4 tray 1000 is optimum.... I use 3x3 trays with 600 watts above...I definitely rather the 600 more than the 1000....less heat and enough light intensity......I still run a/c because I live in a hot region and am running over 2000 watts but if your region is cool enough you can get away with no a/c with the 600......as far as my hydro set up is I run top feed.....I start seedlings in rockwool then transfer to hydroton.....I use 12 zone drip heads that I get from home depot... plants in flowering sit in plastic pots filled of hydroton......I have my pump timer set up to 3 hour intervals......I use General Hydroponics Flora series.....I used to do flood and drain and fill tray with hydroton but cleaning that much hydroton drove me crazy........the only thing I liked better was roots grew more massive so yield was a little better.....


----------



## aeviaanah (Jun 4, 2011)

jcdws602 said:


> I started with 400 watts then jumped to 1000 and heat was definitely an issue.......for a 4x4 tray 1000 is optimum.... I use 3x3 trays with 600 watts above...I definitely rather the 600 more than the 1000....less heat and enough light intensity......I still run a/c because I live in a hot region and am running over 2000 watts but if your region is cool enough you can get away with no a/c with the 600......as far as my hydro set up is I run top feed.....I start seedlings in rockwool then transfer to hydroton.....I use 12 zone drip heads that I get from home depot... plants in flowering sit in plastic pots filled of hydroton......I have my pump timer set up to 3 hour intervals......I use General Hydroponics Flora series.....I used to do flood and drain and fill tray with hydroton but cleaning that much hydroton drove me crazy........the only thing I liked better was roots grew more massive so yield was a little better.....


 Right on bro, good info! What size pots and how many of them per 4 x 4? Do you think if my exhaust is pushing to the attic my room would be cool enough? +rep...if i can....those bastard bubbas look nice.


----------



## jcdws602 (Jun 4, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> Right on bro, good info! What size pots and how many of them per 4 x 4? Do you think if my exhaust is pushing to the attic my room would be cool enough? +rep...if i can....those bastard bubbas look nice.



The pot size depends on the size of the plant..I usually use 1 gallon pots for small-medium size plants.....2 for anything bigger.....on a 3x3 tray 16-20 pots....on a 4x4 tray 25-30 pots.......And as far as temp goes with the 1000 I would definitely try to cool with cool air from outside....if your region's temps are cool enough you might be able to get away with bringing in fresh cool air from outdoors and cooling your 1000 watt with cool air.......also running your lights at night works great for temp control........I cool all my lights with air from outside,so no air gets sucked out with that inline fan,I have another inline fan that has a carbon filter that exhaust to another room and in that room I have another fan with filter that exhaust outside,I have those 2 inline fans on timers so I can keep it at certain temp and humidity......and yeah that 1 bastard bub pheno is pretty awesome....I had another pheno that looked similar but was kinda bitter this 1 I kept is a lot sweeter with a hint on funk.


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 4, 2011)

yeaa they showed sex. bopth of them are female! =D not bad. popped 2 seeds. got 2 nice plants. 1 more indica (short and squat with sum fat leaves) and 1 a lil more sativa (med. height med. fan leaves. very nice structure) and both turned out female. =) hoping for a nice pheno. ill keep ya up 2 day man. and the clones i took into flowering are doin great. growin very quickly now.


----------



## aeviaanah (Jun 4, 2011)

jcdws602 said:


> The pot size depends on the size of the plant..I usually use 1 gallon pots for small-medium size plants.....2 for anything bigger.....on a 3x3 tray 16-20 pots....on a 4x4 tray 25-30 pots.......And as far as temp goes with the 1000 I would definitely try to cool with cool air from outside....if your region's temps are cool enough you might be able to get away with bringing in fresh cool air from outdoors and cooling your 1000 watt with cool air.......also running your lights at night works great for temp control........I cool all my lights with air from outside,so no air gets sucked out with that inline fan,I have another inline fan that has a carbon filter that exhaust to another room and in that room I have another fan with filter that exhaust outside,I have those 2 inline fans on timers so I can keep it at certain temp and humidity......and yeah that 1 bastard bub pheno is pretty awesome....I had another pheno that looked similar but was kinda bitter this 1 I kept is a lot sweeter with a hint on funk.


 right on bro, im glad your happy with the bb's. i guess ican go with a 600...you recommend it huh, i use a passive intake from the house. they are pretty hot eh? i guess i should up from 16 pots to maybe 24 or so....i guess i was pictureing bigger plants. 


chb444220 said:


> yeaa they showed sex. bopth of them are female! =D not bad. popped 2 seeds. got 2 nice plants. 1 more indica (short and squat with sum fat leaves) and 1 a lil more sativa (med. height med. fan leaves. very nice structure) and both turned out female. =) hoping for a nice pheno. ill keep ya up 2 day man. and the clones i took into flowering are doin great. growin very quickly now.


 good to hear...let me know if you ever come up on some pictures of those casey crosses...


----------



## aeviaanah (Jun 4, 2011)

ive concluded i have the pre 98 bubba kush!


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 6, 2011)

Heres sum pics of the Mothers of the crosses... couldnt find any of the actual crosses yet.. but found the plants and buds that contain the seeds that a bird may be dropping off at ur house......  i think youll like the pics man. here they are. ** they are all labeled.. soo just keep the mouse over the pic and the name will pop up. enjoyyy!


View attachment 1635631View attachment 1635632View attachment 1635633View attachment 1635634View attachment 1635635View attachment 1635636View attachment 1635637View attachment 1635638View attachment 1635639View attachment 1635640View attachment 1635641View attachment 1635642View attachment 1635643View attachment 1635644View attachment 1635645

hope u like them. im germinating 2 Black Rose and 4 Black Sour Bubble x Casey Jones. just put them in the paper towels 2day.


----------



## aeviaanah (Jun 6, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> Heres sum pics of the Mothers of the crosses... couldnt find any of the actual crosses yet.. but found the plants and buds that contain the seeds that a bird may be dropping off at ur house......  i think youll like the pics man. here they are. ** they are all labeled.. soo just keep the mouse over the pic and the name will pop up. enjoyyy!
> 
> 
> View attachment 1635631View attachment 1635632View attachment 1635633View attachment 1635634View attachment 1635635View attachment 1635636View attachment 1635637View attachment 1635638View attachment 1635639View attachment 1635640View attachment 1635641View attachment 1635642View attachment 1635643View attachment 1635644View attachment 1635645
> ...


 Sweet man! That stuff looks like some fire!


----------



## aeviaanah (Jun 6, 2011)

The new setup, still waiting on the 600 or 1000...havent made up my mind yet. Any suggestions? 

My pump takes 10 min to flood and 10 min to drain. How long should my timer be set?


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 6, 2011)

lookin forward to your results


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 7, 2011)

wow... its funny how identical that setup looks to ur concept design u had a few pages back. looks greta man! im sure youll end up with sum great results!


----------



## aeviaanah (Jun 7, 2011)

SICC";5818673]lookin forward to your results :bigjoint:[/QUOTE]
yea me too...any suggestions on nutrient lineup?
[quote="chb444220 said:


> wow... its funny how identical that setup looks to ur concept design u had a few pages back. looks greta man! im sure youll end up with sum great results!


 haha yea i know, the concept design is too scale as well!


----------



## jcdws602 (Jun 7, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> The new setup, still waiting on the 600 or 1000...havent made up my mind yet. Any suggestions?
> 
> My pump takes 10 min to flood and 10 min to drain. How long should my timer be set?



Awesome got it up already......what size tray??? if it takes 10 mintues to fill then 10-15 minutes should be good...........how many times you flooding a day?? oh and another q do you always have the fan sucking out the air out the room??the reason I ask is because humidity....I know when I ventilate out my rh drops really low...


----------



## aeviaanah (Jun 7, 2011)

jcdws602 said:


> Awesome got it up already......what size tray??? if it takes 10 mintues to fill then 10-15 minutes should be good...........how many times you flooding a day?? oh and another q do you always have the fan sucking out the air out the room??the reason I ask is because humidity....I know when I ventilate out my rh drops really low...


 Tray is 4' x 4'....Im kind of new at this and right now im at 30 minutes on, this gives me 10 minutes to fill, 10 minutes to soak and 10 minutes to drain. You think i can half that eh? Right now im flooding 4x a day. Does that sound about right? Still trying to work it all out. Came home today and my nutrient water is foggy, not sure why....possibly the bit of soil that was left from the transplant? The fan is always sucking air out of the room....humidity stays around 50 and around 60 during and shortly after flood. Fans will kick off when co2 is pumped but i only will run co2 during 12/12. Possibly the environment outside of the grow room is higher humidity then yours. I could be sucking humidity out and replacing it with the ambient. I may have problems this summer, we will see...


----------



## jcdws602 (Jun 7, 2011)

10-20 minutes will be fine.........4 x a days is good too.....your grow room conditions determine how many times you flood....so if your plants are perky with 4x's a day then your good....


----------



## aeviaanah (Jun 7, 2011)

jcdws602 said:


> 10-20 minutes will be fine.........4 x a days is good too.....your grow room conditions determine how many times you flood....so if your plants are perky with 4x's a day then your good....


 yea itll take time for me to fine tune it...im still workin on the basics bud! i just changed it to 15 minutes every 4 hours.


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Jun 7, 2011)

This is getting really interesting bro im going to get my recliner ready for this...


----------



## aeviaanah (Jun 8, 2011)

stinkbudd1 said:


> This is getting really interesting bro im going to get my recliner ready for this...


 haha yea i like to switch back and forth between methods, this way i know truly what i like. sometimes we just become betters growers and we give credit to some stupid miracle nutrient. id like to get the organic flavor with the synthetic density frostiness and size!


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Jun 8, 2011)

I hear you dude this trade is harder to decide which way to go then it is figuring how to do it you know i just found a place that sells pre made compost tea concintrated and im going to try that out good price for it and cheap shipping as well...

I was just looking back over one of my first grows and didnt realize youve been here with me for almost 2 years putting up with my questions and crazyness so thanks bro for helping out a nube when he was in need...Remember this pic!!!lol


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 10, 2011)

stinkbudd1 said:


> I hear you dude this trade is harder to decide which way to go then it is figuring how to do it you know i just found a place that sells pre made compost tea concintrated and im going to try that out good price for it and cheap shipping as well...
> 
> I was just looking back over one of my first grows and didnt realize youve been here with me for almost 2 years putting up with my questions and crazyness so thanks bro for helping out a nube when he was in need...Remember this pic!!!lol


lmao. thats a nice pic man


----------



## aeviaanah (Jun 10, 2011)

i just found out today my water supplier has free nutrients, just something to look into for all you guys that have a water district for the city.


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 10, 2011)

what kind of nutes? Lol


----------



## aeviaanah (Jun 10, 2011)

[QUOTE="SICC";5833991]what kind of nutes? Lol [/QUOTE]
lol....yea good question, they just said its from waste water and has been heated to compost temps for a few weeks, high in N and stuff. might be good for some outdoor plants, you never know!


----------



## aeviaanah (Jun 10, 2011)

i also just found out i had a few bottles of nutrients (from the expo last year) they are worth 93.00 for the root tonic, 199 for the power rock and 93.00 for the rhino drive. this must be good stuff...or just pricey lol. xtreme nutrients is the brand. hey sicc, you should hit up the nutrient expo in san francisco this year heres the link

http://www.indoorgardenexpo.com/sf08_show.php


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Jun 11, 2011)

will nlook into that!


----------



## aeviaanah (Jun 11, 2011)

[video=youtube;iBgmB3afSD8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iBgmB3afSD8[/video]
The new vape i made...


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 11, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> [video=youtube;iBgmB3afSD8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iBgmB3afSD8[/video]
> The new vape i made...


wat the fuuuuck!!?? u made that shit!! thats crazyyyy


----------



## at0ms0ft (Jun 13, 2011)

Your still missing the M4 from your grow room sketch up. Nice Vap too been keeping busy since we left huh? Also one of my seeds has sprouted and going good. I just got an MK-Ultra seed too.


----------



## aeviaanah (Jun 13, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> wat the fuuuuck!!?? u made that shit!! thats crazyyyy


 haha yea ive improved it a bit too...some plastic on the outside now...so you can grab the stainless without it being too hot!


at0ms0ft said:


> Your still missing the M4 from your grow room sketch up. Nice Vap too been keeping busy since we left huh? Also one of my seeds has sprouted and going good. I just got an MK-Ultra seed too.


 right on good to see your on to self sufficiency! seed fairy came today, i got black rose, lemon qleaner x casey jones, black sour bubble x casey jones, calizahr x casey jones, c-4 x casey jones.


----------



## at0ms0ft (Jun 13, 2011)

Self sufficiency all the way!! These dispensary prices are starting to hurt the wallet to much. We want to make another trip down more than likely for your bday party. If I sprout and start vegging the Mk-Ultra would you take it. It would grow much better in your setup. I'm doing outdoor and its my first grow so i wouldn't be able to do that strain justice. It's a very potent strain. Stephen is all about it buys it all the time. Knocks me out like the BrainFreeze did.


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Jun 13, 2011)

Aev, i figured out which one it was that i was so impressed with and i hope you kept this one around! It's the Grandmaster that you did a month or so ago that was some sick shit bro tell me you kept that in your arsonal!!!lol


----------



## aeviaanah (Jun 13, 2011)

at0ms0ft said:


> Self sufficiency all the way!! These dispensary prices are starting to hurt the wallet to much. We want to make another trip down more than likely for your bday party. If I sprout and start vegging the Mk-Ultra would you take it. It would grow much better in your setup. I'm doing outdoor and its my first grow so i wouldn't be able to do that strain justice. It's a very potent strain. Stephen is all about it buys it all the time. Knocks me out like the BrainFreeze did.


 Ahh brotha you have to learn on your first plant! I would love to grow some mk ultra but a clone of the plant. wait till you get a few nodes top the plant and try to clone the top....give me that one! its easy growin outdoors! ...the sun is so powerful you practically dont have to feed em!
*proto vaped*


----------



## at0ms0ft (Jun 13, 2011)

Yeah you got me pretty well prepared with all the knowledge you have passed on to me. I learn quick and went into it very confident. And G-Town is agriculture center and the outdoors right now is perfect! I'll get you that clone I just hope It goes well. I'm trying to figure out which seed sprouted my seeds were all mixed up except for the MK. So i labeled them all Alpha 1-5. lol. I do know 2 are Alaskan Thunder Fuck, 1 White Russian, 1 Royal Kush, and 1 DeadHead OG. Plus the MK which i just started today.


----------



## at0ms0ft (Jun 13, 2011)

stinkbudd1 said:


> Aev, i figured out which one it was that i was so impressed with and i hope you kept this one around! It's the Grandmaster that you did a month or so ago that was some sick shit bro tell me you kept that in your arsonal!!!lol


That Grand Master is very nice!! His Cindy 99 and Deep purple also kicked my ass last week.


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Jun 13, 2011)

yeah you really cant go wrong with aev's stock!!!


----------



## at0ms0ft (Jun 13, 2011)

stinkbudd1 said:


> yeah you really cant go wrong with aev's stock!!!


So true and we were using a Hemp Wick. That last batch of organics was honestly some of the best tasting and smoothest nugs I have ever smoked.


----------



## aeviaanah (Jun 14, 2011)

at0ms0ft said:


> Yeah you got me pretty well prepared with all the knowledge you have passed on to me. I learn quick and went into it very confident. And G-Town is agriculture center and the outdoors right now is perfect! I'll get you that clone I just hope It goes well. I'm trying to figure out which seed sprouted my seeds were all mixed up except for the MK. So i labeled them all Alpha 1-5. lol. I do know 2 are Alaskan Thunder Fuck, 1 White Russian, 1 Royal Kush, and 1 DeadHead OG. Plus the MK which i just started today.


 you wont be able to tell until harvest or the middle of flower. its hard to recognize strains early on. we will figure it out when you got some buds...

your making me blush lol...


----------



## at0ms0ft (Jun 15, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> you wont be able to tell until harvest or the middle of flower. its hard to recognize strains early on. we will figure it out when you got some buds...
> 
> your making me blush lol...


That's what I figured. Cant wait they are growing fast right now. Best summer of all time for me lol. 2 more seedlings just opened up and have their first 2 baby leaves. Alpha 1 my first sprout is growing fast!!


----------



## aeviaanah (Jun 18, 2011)

Here are the strains that made it to the flood table for flowering. 

Hollands hope x jack herrer x shoreline x herijuana #1
Hollands hope x jack herrer x shoreline x herijuana #2
BK602
Deep purple
Deep purple x [Trainwreck x earlyskunk] #1
Deep purple x [Trainwreck x earlyskunk] #2
Mendocino purple x Master kush
Cindy 99 (2)
BK
Grand master pheno #2 (havent tried her yet)
Super silver haze x [Trainwreck x earlyskunk] #1
Super silver haze x [Trainwreck x earlyskunk] #2
White berry (2)
And one plant i forgot to label..

A total of 16 in a 4' x 4' table....

Outdoors i have chocolate thai, deep purple x [trainwreck x earlyskunk], purple urkle, bubba kush, big momma, blue dream, a few super silver haze x [trainwreck x earlyskunk], purple indica and blhaze.


----------



## jcdws602 (Jun 18, 2011)

What up Aev? You liking the flood table so far??? I don't know if you mentioned before but What wattage did you decide on?? Oh and I got some new strains coming in pretty soon so I'll be having some new crosses pretty soon : P


----------



## aeviaanah (Jun 18, 2011)

jcdws602 said:


> What up Aev? You liking the flood table so far??? I don't know if you mentioned before but What wattage did you decide on?? Oh and I got some new strains coming in pretty soon so I'll be having some new crosses pretty soon : P


 Right on brotha! I got a convict kush male i plan on using to breed with. Just to unlock some diversity....i got a feminizing project goin on right now with cindy 99, bubba kush, and og kush. im diggin the table, its pretty simple and they are growing pretty fast. they are just gettin over the initial ph shock....new foliage is coming out beautiful.


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 19, 2011)

Nice, cant wait to see how those HHxJHxSLxHJ's do


----------



## aeviaanah (Jun 19, 2011)

[QUOTE="SICC";5865525]Nice, cant wait to see how those HHxJHxSLxHJ's do [/QUOTE]
Yea i crossed one of the males to my chocolate thai. I see two seeds lol. It is a plant im trying to reveg. It had powdery mildew so i stuck it outside earlier this year and treated it. It began to flower so i pollinated it, now its trying to reveg. Two viable seeds are sittin on top..


----------



## aeviaanah (Jun 19, 2011)

This is the veg room...I made sure to keep bubba kush, cindy 99 and grand master #2...not sure if grand master #2 is as good as #1, but now i wont have to deal with revegging her if she is a keeper...i will clone all the other keepers like deep purple. if any other strain in the flood table is worth keeping ill be sure to reveg when the time comes. 






heres the flower room which is still in veg. thinking of goin down to the hydro store today to get a 1000 or 600. cant make up my mind!






also doin a reservoir change today....






Currently 75 DEG. 687ppm Co2. 45.5 RH.


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 19, 2011)

So you you liking those *reservoir* changes? 

When i was doing DWC for a lil bit i HATED changing the rez, it was so annoying lol


----------



## aeviaanah (Jun 19, 2011)

[QUOTE="SICC";5865928]So you you liking those *reservoir* changes? 

When i was doing DWC for a lil bit i HATED changing the rez, it was so annoying lol[/QUOTE]
Yea its not bad, sure beats watering each pot by hand. When doing soil, i had to move every pot to get to the other pots without breaking branches and stuff. Now i have a 35 gallon reservoir that dechlorinates water for a few days, it sets next to main reservoir. I siphon the main to outside and i pump the new water right in to the main reservoir.


----------



## aeviaanah (Jun 21, 2011)

Just got my 1000w HPS with Hortilux brand bulb today. Goin to install it now!


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 21, 2011)

Hell yeah, cant wait to see it in action!


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Jun 22, 2011)

What it is? look here bro this is the final thread i'll be using for all my future grows because im tired of having to post new grows all over when only thing that will be changing is the cjoice of plants so this one wil serve the purpose for now intill one thread multi grows..so come check you bro out when you get a chance...

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/441351-stinkbudd1s-600watts-soil-earth-juice.html


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Jun 22, 2011)

Man by the way you are going to pump this shit up with a new hortilux 1000 watter man i cant wait for this shit to kick off what are you doing first with it? how many ?


----------



## aeviaanah (Jun 23, 2011)

stinkbudd1 said:


> Man by the way you are going to pump this shit up with a new hortilux 1000 watter man i cant wait for this shit to kick off what are you doing first with it? how many ?


 im puttin it right over the flood table...16 plants, multistrain.


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Jun 23, 2011)

Nice just like i knew you would...


----------



## jcdws602 (Jun 24, 2011)

So hows the heat from that 1000 treating ya???


----------



## aeviaanah (Jun 24, 2011)

jcdws602 said:


> So hows the heat from that 1000 treating ya???


 went from 76 - 81...you think 81 is too hot? max it should ever get is around 85 if that. i will be pushin co2 also. i heard when usin co2 its best to run a little hot anyway. what you think?


----------



## jcdws602 (Jun 24, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> went from 76 - 81...you think 81 is too hot? max it should ever get is around 85 if that. i will be pushin co2 also. i heard when usin co2 its best to run a little hot anyway. what you think?


Thats fine......especially with CO2....


----------



## aeviaanah (Jun 24, 2011)

jcdws602 said:


> Thats fine......especially with CO2....


 howd you like that bastard bubba? any good. did you ever see the grand master #1 i bred? shit was bomb i tried to reveg it, indoors and i failed her. i still have a grand master #2 tho, havent budded her tho. she was a very slow growing plant...


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Jun 24, 2011)

Dam man im mourning the lost of the Grandmaster revegg i love the way that baby grew out im sure she was a treat..


----------



## jcdws602 (Jun 25, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> howd you like that bastard bubba? any good. did you ever see the grand master #1 i bred? shit was bomb i tried to reveg it, indoors and i failed her. i still have a grand master #2 tho, havent budded her tho. she was a very slow growing plant...



That bastard is a keeper......and I vaguely remember the grandmaster....hopefully pheno 2 is as good or better : P ..........You don't have anything as far as breeding going now??


----------



## aeviaanah (Jun 25, 2011)

stinkbudd1 said:


> Dam man im mourning the lost of the Grandmaster revegg i love the way that baby grew out im sure she was a treat..


 Yea thanks for the kind words. I havent been this dissapointed since Gma died! lol...how things goin your way?


jcdws602 said:


> That bastard is a keeper......and I vaguely remember the grandmaster....hopefully pheno 2 is as good or better : P ..........You don't have anything as far as breeding going now??





above is the grand master #1. she and #2 were started at the same time. #2 was real stunted for most of veg, i decided not to flower her. she is ready to flower with this new batch. as far as breeding i got some fem bubba kush, cindy 99 and og kush goin. using colloidal silver. i also got a convict kush male in the back yard i might use here and there for diversity. glad to here your bb is a keeper. hows she taste what kind of high?


----------



## jcdws602 (Jun 25, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> Yea thanks for the kind words. I havent been this dissapointed since Gma died! lol...how things goin your way?
> 
> View attachment 1664036
> 
> ...


real heavy body stone......taste sweet and minty........I only smoke it at night.........


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 25, 2011)

jcdws602 said:


> real heavy body stone......taste sweet and minty........I only smoke it at night.........


u got any pics of the bastard bubba? i got 2 in flower now.. 1 is deff more sativa and 1 is deff more indica. just posted pics up in my thread if u wanna see them.


----------



## aeviaanah (Jun 25, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> u got any pics of the bastard bubba? i got 2 in flower now.. 1 is deff more sativa and 1 is deff more indica. just posted pics up in my thread if u wanna see them.


Yea ill go check it out right now....here are some bb pics.


































jcdws602 said:


> real heavy body stone......taste sweet and minty........I only smoke it at night.........


 Sweet, the high sounds like momma...but the taste of bubba kush is more earthy. Im gettin anxious to try your bubba....i think i got the pre 98 cut, looks very similar to pictures i have seen. 


I decided to go with cns 17 by botanicare, i also bought a bottle of hydroplex (bloom enhancer). I will use up some samples of cns 17 ripe as well. Got the co2 all hooked up, waiting to a bit more structure before I flip lights.


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Jun 26, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> Yea thanks for the kind words. I havent been this dissapointed since Gma died! lol...how things goin your way?
> Hey man they were going great until you posted that obituary for the GM now i hope that #2 comes even close to #1 and if so i would ride a donkey to your neck of the woods! lol
> View attachment 1664036
> 
> ...


 They look so lovely just a slight difference if im not mistaken? may need to put on the spec's though..


----------



## aeviaanah (Jun 26, 2011)

stinkbudd1 said:


> They look so lovely just a slight difference if im not mistaken? may need to put on the spec's though..


 yea the traits are pretty stable without any backcrossing....


----------



## aeviaanah (Jul 6, 2011)

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/383537-sex-how-determine-early-stage.html#post4889251


----------



## Bobotrank (Jul 6, 2011)

Can't believe I wasn't here before. Sub'd.


----------



## "SICC" (Jul 6, 2011)

Damn, that bkxgdp looks delicious


----------



## jcdws602 (Jul 6, 2011)

[QUOTE="SICC";5931206]Damn, that bkxgdp looks delicious 





[/QUOTE]



Wish me had some of that


----------



## Bobotrank (Jul 7, 2011)

Alright Aev, I'm in for the garden expo I think. Didn't realize it was right there! You goin' both days?


----------



## NONHater (Jul 7, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> Yea ill go check it out right now....here are some bb pics.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fucking beautiful!!


----------



## aeviaanah (Jul 7, 2011)

SICC";5931206]Damn said:


> Wish me had some of that


 Me too...lol 


Bobotrank said:


> Alright Aev, I'm in for the garden expo I think. Didn't realize it was right there! You goin' both days?


 Saturday is for business people....Sunday is our day. Yes ill be there. Your in for a treat!


NONHater said:


> Fucking beautiful!!


 Thanks!!


----------



## "SICC" (Jul 9, 2011)

Damn, suc's about the re veg 

Im sure her sister will turn out just as sexy


----------



## chb444220 (Jul 9, 2011)

i hope so.. cuz that lady was a beauty!


----------



## aeviaanah (Jul 9, 2011)

I flipped lights June 30th. So i guess im in the beginning of week 2. Ive been running co2...the valve got stuck open and it ran the bottle out. I have to get it filled up monday. Ive been using Botanicares CNS 17 flower along with the two pure blends for flower....i started with the cns (synthetic) and am slowly going to pure blends (organic) to finish off....ive also been using hydroplex which is packed with micros and is also synthetic....ill back off of that around week 5. supplements include dutch masters add .27 (veg and transition), dutch masters silica, botanicare calmag, ive been making some microbial tea as well...using zho and ewc with a few other micro samples. ive also foliar fed a few times using liquid light from dutch masters. that about sums it up...oh and the 1000 watt is working great. i do notice much faster growth with the 1000 and hydro setup. im hoping the transition to organic at the end will give the taste i am looking for. im not using any bud hardeners or magical trichomb production products as i have found they dont work as advertised. 


























hey sicc does this pic above look like HH x HPRC? This is the one plant i mixed up, i have written on the container "HH x HPRC, whiteberry fem, or white berry x redwood kush x trainwreck x earlyskunk. I can almost rule out the third...and the other whiteberry doesnt look anything like her. what you think?


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Jul 9, 2011)

Looking good my friend as always..


----------



## chb444220 (Jul 10, 2011)

u ever start any of those flojas i gave ya?


----------



## aeviaanah (Jul 10, 2011)

stinkbudd1 said:


> Looking good my friend as always..


 Thanks!


chb444220 said:


> u ever start any of those flojas i gave ya?


 No i havent, ive been focusing on the hydro and stuff. I will start a batch of seeds soon tho. I am cleaning up the veg room possibly next weekend? I have lots of good seeds i want to try out. When is the latest you clone in flower with success?


----------



## chb444220 (Jul 10, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> Thanks!
> 
> No i havent, ive been focusing on the hydro and stuff. I will start a batch of seeds soon tho. I am cleaning up the veg room possibly next weekend? I have lots of good seeds i want to try out. When is the latest you clone in flower with success?


i have taken a clone at about 5 weeks flowering. it was a lower branch... but still had a lil nug formed on the top... but after sum time... new leaves started to come out of the bud. =D


----------



## aeviaanah (Jul 10, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> i have taken a clone at about 5 weeks flowering. it was a lower branch... but still had a lil nug formed on the top... but after sum time... new leaves started to come out of the bud. =D


 right on. i am constantly growing from seed and dont want to loose any great genetics. so i have to clone each plant i think may be a keeper.....pain in the ass. i dont want to lose another grand master!


----------



## chb444220 (Jul 10, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> right on. i am constantly growing from seed and dont want to loose any great genetics. so i have to clone each plant i think may be a keeper.....pain in the ass. i dont want to lose another grand master!


lol. im the SAME wayyy man.. takin a clone from EVERY plant u grow is a pain in the ass... my veg box used to get overwhelmed with clones from plants that COULD be keepers. now i just take clones from the flowering plants... and then once they root.. they grow all crazy... creating shoots everywhere. which makes the clone a good candidate for a mom plant too. =) a win win situation!


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Jul 11, 2011)

good cloning info men have to keep this alive in my mind...


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Jul 11, 2011)

hey aev here is the soil im using and its engredients tell me what you think i should add to it!!


----------



## aeviaanah (Jul 11, 2011)

stinkbudd1 said:


> hey aev here is the soil im using and its engredients tell me what you think i should add to it!!


 add your ingredients we talked about earlier. i dont see why you cant add all of it!


----------



## Bobotrank (Jul 12, 2011)

Hey hey brother, how's it going in here? Looks like I popped in just in time for the soil conversation lol. Gonna try mixing up a super soil batch myself here pretty soon for my next round, which will start in August. Unless you think I should wait for the indoor garden expo to make any purchases?  Was gonna do some purchasing here pretty soon. What recipe you using, boss?


----------



## aeviaanah (Jul 12, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> Hey hey brother, how's it going in here? Looks like I popped in just in time for the soil conversation lol. Gonna try mixing up a super soil batch myself here pretty soon for my next round, which will start in August. Unless you think I should wait for the indoor garden expo to make any purchases?  Was gonna do some purchasing here pretty soon. What recipe you using, boss?


 I am flood and drain hydro now. When i do use soil, i usually mix in some ewc, my age old grow powder (which has lots of amendments all in one mix) and some gypsum and dolomite lime. Definitely wait till the expo. Just a few days! You can start composting what you have and add some other stuff later.


----------



## aeviaanah (Jul 12, 2011)

<b>* a few from the past...



























































 
</b>*


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Jul 12, 2011)

oh so lovely!


----------



## NONHater (Jul 14, 2011)

Lovely indeed!


----------



## aeviaanah (Jul 15, 2011)

*My collection*

super silver haze x mbs 
white widow x mbs
deep purple x mbs
pure kush x mbs
lemon qleaner x casey jones
bubba kush x trainwreck
black rose
c-4 x casey jones
calizhar x casey jones
black sour bubble x casey jones
floja f2
ak 48
trainwreck
whiteberry
[whiteberry x redwood kush] x [trainwreck x earlyskunk]
deep purple x [trainwreck x earlyskunk]
bubblicious
bubba kush
northern lights
bastard jack (jack the ripper x mbs)
master kush f2
pure kush x master kush
[whiteberry x redwood kush] x master kush
hollands hope x strawberry cough x northern lights
bubba kush x master kush
convict kush
pure kush x bastard bubba
bastard bubba (bubba kush x mbs)
bastard haze (super silver haze x mbs)
deep purple x master kush
space madness
master kush x [trainwreck x earlyskunk]
super silver haze x [trainwreck x earlyskunk]
mendocino purple x master kush
whiteberry x redwood kush x mbs
sicc mbs
hollands hope x jack herer x shoreline x herijuana
hollands hope x hprc
bubba kush (different pheno than all other bubba kush crosses)
bastard jack x bastard bubba
jack the ripper x bastard bubba
pure kush x bastard bubba
bastard bubba x bastard bubba
super silver haze x bastard bubba
white berry x redwood kush
trainwreck x earlyskunk
trainwreck x earlyskunk f2


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 15, 2011)

Lovely list.Mine will have alot of my. Own crosses real soon only got 3 crosses of my own so far


----------



## aeviaanah (Jul 15, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Lovely list.Mine will have alot of my. Own crosses real soon only got 3 crosses of my own so far


 Hey long time no talk, where yo been hiding?


----------



## aeviaanah (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## aeviaanah (Jul 15, 2011)

a few of the outdoors...got a blue dream and purple indica not shown...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 15, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> Hey long time no talk, where yo been hiding?


Been working this job but the grow is still going on have to get ur back on track. I got a few crosses I made Larry og x Chem valley Kush, bubba Kush x larry og and I got corleone Kush f1


----------



## aeviaanah (Jul 15, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Been working this job but the grow is still going on have to get ur back on track. I got a few crosses I made Larry og x Chem valley Kush, bubba Kush x larry og and I got corleone Kush f1


 hook it up bro, want to trade?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 15, 2011)

Yeah we can do that I have plenty now to do so.


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Jul 15, 2011)

Hey bro i did'nt see the grandmaster on that list is she no longer in exsistance? please let me down easy...


----------



## d.c. beard (Jul 16, 2011)

Good stuff Aev, I've missed a lot! Will be interesting to see how the organics works out for ya in the hydro setup. Nice bean collection too!


----------



## aeviaanah (Jul 16, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Yeah we can do that I have plenty now to do so.


 what all do you have?


d.c. beard said:


> Good stuff Aev, I've missed a lot! Will be interesting to see how the organics works out for ya in the hydro setup. Nice bean collection too!


 yea im using botanicare. i used synthetics and i am transitioning to organic to finish. i think this will be the ticket....im using 1000w now and co2


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 16, 2011)

I have about 50 of the Chem valley Kush x Larry og and 30 of the pre 98 bubba x larry og. The rest of collection is ten or under


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jul 16, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> what all do you have?
> 
> yea im using botanicare. i used synthetics and i am transitioning to organic to finish. i think this will be the ticket....im using 1000w now and co2


 nice journal mang!

i use botanicare to..i like it


----------



## aeviaanah (Jul 16, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I have about 50 of the Chem valley Kush x Larry og and 30 of the pre 98 bubba x larry og. The rest of collection is ten or under


 Man that pre98 bubba x larry og is gonna be fire. i see the larry og pictures and i have the pre98 cut of bubba too. the rest of the collection is off limits or what?


----------



## aeviaanah (Jul 23, 2011)

Came home around 3:00 and realized there was 35 gallons of rez water on my bedroom floor. Just finished cleaning everything and got everything hooked back up. Nothin got ruined thank god, got a wood floor.


----------



## chb444220 (Jul 24, 2011)

damnnn thats crazyyyy!!!! glad that everythings all set tho. =)


----------



## NONHater (Jul 24, 2011)

Damn happen nothing got ruined.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jul 25, 2011)

shit dude,,,,good thing is wasnt to bad


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jul 25, 2011)

nice jardin......i jus germed some of my c-99s to...i missed that girl


----------



## aeviaanah (Jul 25, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> damnnn thats crazyyyy!!!! glad that everythings all set tho. =)


 yea im happy too....imma go take some pics for you guys.


NONHater said:


> Damn happen nothing got ruined.


 well i didnt fully support the middle of the flood table (it is supported now) 


Dizzle Frost said:


> nice jardin......i jus germed some of my c-99s to...i missed that girl


 thanks bro...whats been up? yea cindy 99 is a great smoke. she is really packing weight this grow.


----------



## aeviaanah (Jul 25, 2011)

Hey I think we are in week 4. This 1000 watt and co2 are really making a difference. Ill get some night shots for you guys by next weekend, sorry about HPS shots!! If i forget remind me....check out the vid below too. MH pics are week 3.













































































[video=youtube;MrbN1-7LnA0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MrbN1-7LnA0[/video]


----------



## Bobotrank (Jul 25, 2011)

Looking good man... yeah, C02 looks like the way to really up the game, huh? Have you checked out Whodat's grow? He's always on the 600 thread, and runs C02. His buds are ridiculously large, and says that once he started with the 02 it was game on!


----------



## aeviaanah (Jul 25, 2011)

Gettin ready to start the new seed tray so far the candidates are:

-northern lights fem
-bubblicious fem
-black rose
-floja f2
-ak 48 fem
-3rd dimension
-deep purple x master kush
-space madness
-convict kush

one or two of the following (need help with these) lookin for an indica
-black sour bubble x caseyband
-lemon qleaner x caseyband
-c-4 x caseyband
-calizhar x caseyband

the clones that are for sure going in are:
-bubba kush (pre 9
-deep purple
-cindy 99

possible clones (depending if they are good after smoking):
deep purple x trainwreck earlyskunk
grand master #2
mendocino purple x master kush
hh x jh x sl x hj
hh x hprc


----------



## chb444220 (Jul 25, 2011)

glad to see ur startin the floja. and a few of the other seeds i gave ya (bubblicious/ak-48/NL) =)


----------



## aeviaanah (Jul 25, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> glad to see ur startin the floja. and a few of the other seeds i gave ya (bubblicious/ak-48/NL) =)


 you think its a worthy strain?


----------



## chb444220 (Jul 26, 2011)

it sure grows like 1.. but llike i said i havent really got a chance to smoke a well-harvested.. un-seeded bud. soooo its hard for me 2 say. =/ but i would deff try it!


----------



## greenpower000 (Jul 26, 2011)

Lookin damn good bro !


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Jul 26, 2011)

Sounds as good as ever here you must be the most relaxed person i know or the best multitasker on planet earth with all the shit you have going on at once..Mo Power to you for doing what you can how you can my brotha...Peace


----------



## aeviaanah (Jul 26, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> it sure grows like 1.. but llike i said i havent really got a chance to smoke a well-harvested.. un-seeded bud. soooo its hard for me 2 say. =/ but i would deff try it!


 right on, i will give it a shot. 


greenpower000 said:


> Lookin damn good bro !


 thanks!


stinkbudd1 said:


> Sounds as good as ever here you must be the most relaxed person i know or the best multitasker on planet earth with all the shit you have going on at once..Mo Power to you for doing what you can how you can my brotha...Peace


 haha is this before or after the 45 hour a week job? lol...whats been up man?


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Jul 26, 2011)

Same ole shit bro just trying to keep my head above water you know! just keep'n a real close watch on your situation and hoping and praying you bring back a couple of the strains you had that i fell in love with..maybe by that time i'll have finished a couple of my own to share..


----------



## aeviaanah (Jul 27, 2011)

stinkbudd1 said:


> Same ole shit bro just trying to keep my head above water you know! just keep'n a real close watch on your situation and hoping and praying you bring back a couple of the strains you had that i fell in love with..maybe by that time i'll have finished a couple of my own to share..


 what strains you talkin about?


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Jul 27, 2011)

The deep purple cross and the Master something i forget what you called it but one of the last ones you did...


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Jul 27, 2011)

Had to go back in time to get it how could i ever forget that beauty...Grand master


----------



## aeviaanah (Jul 28, 2011)

stinkbudd1 said:


> Had to go back in time to get it how could i ever forget that beauty...Grand master


 yea i got a grand master number 2 goin. havent smoked this one yet, she is growing like her sister. will let you know when i get there!


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Jul 28, 2011)

Got to love that you are the man!


----------



## at0ms0ft (Jul 30, 2011)

Those last pics look great!! Some awesome stuff you got growing there. Hope those MK seeds get to you on time for the new grow.


----------



## aeviaanah (Jul 31, 2011)

at0ms0ft said:


> Those last pics look great!! Some awesome stuff you got growing there. Hope those MK seeds get to you on time for the new grow.


 Mk looksl ike its G13 x Ogkush. Sounds interesting, will fit right in...its indica dom and i plan on doing an all indica grow this next one.


----------



## aeviaanah (Jul 31, 2011)

In week 5 and things are lookin good. I dont understand why plants are so far along. I flipped lights june 30th. Some are already about ready for flush....some of the plants were trying to flower in veg (they didnt like the 150watt mercury vapor) this was the clones that reacted like this. The seedlings are just about where they should be at week 5-6. Things are really moving fast this round...Im going to start the flush on BK, bk jcdws and cindy 99. Not sure how i will achieve flushing some of them while feeding the others. They will probably get there own tub with regular water and an airstone. Like a dwc for the flush.


----------



## at0ms0ft (Jul 31, 2011)

It is a nice smoke sells quick when the dispensary here has it sells quick though and they limit it to a quarter each. Its always a strong high one of those only smoke it when off of work and don't have to do much else highs.


----------



## aeviaanah (Jul 31, 2011)

at0ms0ft said:


> It is a nice smoke sells quick when the dispensary here has it sells quick though and they limit it to a quarter each. Its always a strong high one of those only smoke it when off of work and don't have to do much else highs.


 Sweet. i see og kush in alot of great strains...the og i grew last season didnt impress me much tho. not sure if i got a fake cut or just didnt grow it to her needs. last time i went to harborside, there were like 6 different og kush cuts. cant people think of there own name? lol....really confuses things.


----------



## at0ms0ft (Jul 31, 2011)

very nice pics just keep looking better and better! gets me anxious for mine to start budding. Just hope the friend I left them with doesn't touch them and screw them up like he did his plants. The few buds his plants had were decent but the yield and look of the plants is just a tragedy. Ill try and get some pics. The wife and I are about to walk to his house.


----------



## at0ms0ft (Jul 31, 2011)

You would think the MJ would help the creative juices flow and come up with something original. Shit I know what seeds mine are but I still gave them their own code name. LOL.


----------



## aeviaanah (Jul 31, 2011)

at0ms0ft said:


> very nice pics just keep looking better and better! gets me anxious for mine to start budding. Just hope the friend I left them with doesn't touch them and screw them up like he did his plants. The few buds his plants had were decent but the yield and look of the plants is just a tragedy. Ill try and get some pics. The wife and I are about to walk to his house.


 Right on...he will get better as he learns. He needs to do his research rather than trying to figure it out himself. There is lots of misinformation floating around....RIU is a good place to learn whats right and wrong. 


at0ms0ft said:


> You would think the MJ would help the creative juices flow and come up with something original. Shit I know what seeds mine are but I still gave them their own code name. LOL.


 Yea lol.


----------



## d.c. beard (Aug 1, 2011)

Looks great bro, but I'd say they can def go a while longer. just let em keep rocking it!


----------



## "SICC" (Aug 1, 2011)

Lookin good homie!


----------



## jcdws602 (Aug 1, 2011)

What up aev?? looking good...... but what is what in the pics???


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Aug 1, 2011)

More monaters in the making! just love coming here always a treat..


----------



## aeviaanah (Aug 1, 2011)

d.c. beard said:


> Looks great bro, but I'd say they can def go a while longer. just let em keep rocking it!


 Hey hey hows it goin? Yea at least a week and a half on the indicas. probably 4 weeks for sativa doms. 


SICC";6042941]Lookin good homie! :cool:[/QUOTE]
thanks man said:


> What up aev?? looking good...... but what is what in the pics???


 haha i didnt label them. if you look at the 5th picture down, your bk is there on the left hand side about center of the image. the dark green guy...i cloned this pheno of bubba because i really like the way she is growing. very similar to my pre98....grows a bit different tho. trichomb production is slightly less....we will see about flavor and potency tho!


stinkbudd1 said:


> More monaters in the making! just love coming here always a treat..


 right on man, how you been?


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Aug 1, 2011)

great!you?


----------



## aeviaanah (Aug 1, 2011)

stinkbudd1 said:


> great!you?


 been good, was doin a rez change last night and i thought i had the bloom nutes in hand but it was calmag....i added 600ml of calmag when it should have been 150 ml of calmag with 600ml of pro bloom....had to restart everything lol


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Aug 1, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> been good, was doin a rez change last night and i thought i had the bloom nutes in hand but it was calmag....i added 600ml of calmag when it should have been 150 ml of calmag with 600ml of pro bloom....had to restart everything lol


 Well the good thing is you caught it before you blazed up some of that dank you be smoking!!Then it would have been all bad..


----------



## NONHater (Aug 2, 2011)

Man nice update Aev! On that HH.....HH was bought from dutch passion, grown outdoors north east and males left in so could get more seeds for the next year. Them are the seeds that got crossed. I got a HHXSCxNL Outside now with a few other strains. Can't wait to compare in October!


----------



## theexpress (Aug 2, 2011)

sup fellaz??????????????????????/


----------



## aeviaanah (Aug 2, 2011)

NONHater said:


> Man nice update Aev! On that HH.....HH was bought from dutch passion, grown outdoors north east and males left in so could get more seeds for the next year. Them are the seeds that got crossed. I got a HHXSCxNL Outside now with a few other strains. Can't wait to compare in October!


 Right on, the secret outdoor garden eh? Lol....do you recognize the traits of this plant? She is at the bottom right in the top picture.

*




*
*




*


theexpress said:


> sup fellaz??????????????????????/


 where you been hidin?


----------



## NONHater (Aug 3, 2011)

Somewhat similar leaf structure, and the bud to leaf ratio seems to be upgraded but that could be the difference between outdoors and in......here's a shot of my HH clone outdoors last year.


----------



## NONHater (Aug 3, 2011)

Where could I get some pics of the wbrk?


----------



## aeviaanah (Aug 3, 2011)

NONHater said:


> Where could I get some pics of the wbrk?


 From me, let me see what i can dig up!

This is a pretty great strain...nice 50/50 type high. Be careful tho, of three I grew, one hermied on me. So there is some hermie genes in there somewhere. 
Stuff smells like white cake. MMMMM!


----------



## NONHater (Aug 3, 2011)

Fuckin A right doggy!!! Some beauties Aev! Frosty fuckin dank straight up! The MK could only make it better! Thank you much for all that fine colorful wbrk porn...and white cake?!?! Yessss!!!


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Aug 3, 2011)

Great looking buds bro i love the trim on them i see you do as i do, all those lil small snow covered leaves are lef to just suck right back into the finished product very nice..I really cant wait to try hydro, coming soon going DWC 3 gallon buckets for the next grow just to see how much of a difference it really is in quality and quantity over soil! i already know the bag apeal is much greater as i can see that from yours..Good shit man..


----------



## NONHater (Aug 3, 2011)

Is the MK x MK grand master?

Just went back and seen that its grandaddy x mk? 

The Bastard Bubba X Bastard Haze turn out good?


----------



## aeviaanah (Aug 3, 2011)

NONHater said:


> Fuckin A right doggy!!! Some beauties Aev! Frosty fuckin dank straight up! The MK could only make it better! Thank you much for all that fine colorful wbrk porn...and white cake?!?! Yessss!!!


 Thanks! Yea wbrk was a great strain. That was two or so grows back. Did I give you a cross of that with MK? That would be interesting if you grew that out. Havent tried that cross yet. When you get some bud porn ill tell you what she is resembling. Any idea when your starting them?


stinkbudd1 said:


> Great looking buds bro i love the trim on them i see you do as i do, all those lil small snow covered leaves are lef to just suck right back into the finished product very nice..I really cant wait to try hydro, coming soon going DWC 3 gallon buckets for the next grow just to see how much of a difference it really is in quality and quantity over soil! i already know the bag apeal is much greater as i can see that from yours..Good shit man..


 Thanks for the compliments. Yea trimming is an important factor. I leave the fine tuning to my ol lady. She doesnt like any leaves lol....


NONHater said:


> Is the MK x MK grand master?
> 
> Just went back and seen that its grandaddy x mk?
> 
> The Bastard Bubba X Bastard Haze turn out good?


 Mkx mk is master kush x master kush...making it master kush f2. Grand master is grandaddy purple x master kush. i dont have any mroe seeds of that. Just the one grand master number 2 in the flower room and her clone in veg room. The bastard bubba x bastard haze i grew last grow. the haze pheno came through with indica dense nugs. more of a sativa dom plant. ive only grew one so it will be interesting to see what you come up with. i called my bb x bh BLHAZE. i have her revegging in the back yard. i wasnt super impressed with her but i know you like the bastards so i gave you some. you may come up with a better pheno tho. we will see.


----------



## "SICC" (Aug 3, 2011)

Do you have any pics of the HHxJHxSLxHJ?

I had a homie grow some outdoors and it turned out great 

I started my last original JHxSLxHJ seeds, out of 5, 4 popped, out of those 2 two survived, and they're both female 

Im re vegging them now, gonna start up some HHxJHxSLxHJ and just cross it bac into the JHxSLxHJ. Gonna try and clones them as well to keep around, then try and make some fem seeds or something, still not sure, im kinda pissed with the whole situation lol.
I havent been on much, i should be getting more active again tho.


----------



## NONHater (Aug 3, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> Thanks! Yea wbrk was a great strain. That was two or so grows back. Did I give you a cross of that with MK? That would be interesting if you grew that out. Havent tried that cross yet. When you get some bud porn ill tell you what she is resembling. Any idea when your starting them?
> 
> Mkx mk is master kush x master kush...making it master kush f2. Grand master is grandaddy purple x master kush. i dont have any mroe seeds of that. Just the one grand master number 2 in the flower room and her clone in veg room. The bastard bubba x bastard haze i grew last grow. the haze pheno came through with indica dense nugs. more of a sativa dom plant. ive only grew one so it will be interesting to see what you come up with. i called my bb x bh BLHAZE. i have her revegging in the back yard. i wasnt super impressed with her but i know you like the bastards so i gave you some. you may come up with a better pheno tho. we will see.


Ya I got a couple wbrk x mk, Ima wait to pop those though till I got the setup i want.... I haven't decided but I'll be popping 3 ea of the bastard haze & bastard bubba for now. Do you ever save pollen? I was thinking of possibly crossing them again? But if you have pollen from either one that could be saving me a lot of time. Would hook ya up of course also. A dense sativa sounds like my cup of tea! Which was male when ya crossed them?


----------



## Bobotrank (Aug 4, 2011)

I gotta agree with the people-- everything looks good from here man. insane!


----------



## aeviaanah (Aug 4, 2011)

SICC";6054136]Do you have any pics of the HHxJHxSLxHJ?
I had a homie grow some outdoors and it turned out great :weed:
I started my last original JHxSLxHJ seeds said:


> Ya I got a couple wbrk x mk, Ima wait to pop those though till I got the setup i want.... I haven't decided but I'll be popping 3 ea of the bastard haze & bastard bubba for now. Do you ever save pollen? I was thinking of possibly crossing them again? But if you have pollen from either one that could be saving me a lot of time. Would hook ya up of course also. A dense sativa sounds like my cup of tea! Which was male when ya crossed them?


 Sweet, when i label my strains, i put female first then male. so the mk is male and the wbrk is female. 


Bobotrank said:


> I gotta agree with the people-- everything looks good from here man. insane!


 thanks man!


i just started a bunch of seeds, ill provide a list of the ones that cracked as soon as they do.


----------



## "SICC" (Aug 5, 2011)

Nice, cant wait for the pics


----------



## NONHater (Aug 5, 2011)

I actually meant the BB x BH, Looking forward to the lineup.


----------



## aeviaanah (Aug 5, 2011)

Whiteberry 






Mendocino purp x master kush





HH X JH x SL x HJ 



HH x JH x SL x HJ #1






Not exactly sure what this one is....im thinking its HH x HPRC






Grand master #2





Bubba kush


----------



## jcdws602 (Aug 5, 2011)

Looking good.......that whiteberry looks good and the grand master x mendocino purps looks even better....is that your bubba???looks like the one I got..


----------



## aeviaanah (Aug 5, 2011)

i got two bubba kushs going. one is the bk ive had for a few years and the other is from seed of the batch you gave me. grows very similar with slight differences. ive already smoked an early sample from the gal from seed....she was great!


----------



## jcdws602 (Aug 5, 2011)

Haha awesome to hear.........I just harvested a bubba........ curing as we speak


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 6, 2011)

Hey aeviaana what's going on man! Finally got my ass to the party, better late than never ya know. Nice pics and impressive strains that you have going bro for sure. I'm thinking I need to start following this and getting to know a couple of your strains better hehe. Not too much going on in the cave today, pretty easy day just some watering/feeding. Couple of breeding projects going on. 

Just filled my bubbler with some of my Black Sour Bubble and it looks like about 6 hrs of Lord of the Rings in the background this afternoon....to muggy and hot to go outside.

Catch ya later man!


----------



## aeviaanah (Aug 6, 2011)

jcdws602 said:


> Haha awesome to hear.........I just harvested a bubba........ curing as we speak


 If you want i can go snap a shot of bubba kush from seed.


Highlanders cave said:


> Hey aeviaana what's going on man! Finally got my ass to the party, better late than never ya know. Nice pics and impressive strains that you have going bro for sure. I'm thinking I need to start following this and getting to know a couple of your strains better hehe. Not too much going on in the cave today, pretty easy day just some watering/feeding. Couple of breeding projects going on.
> 
> Just filled my bubbler with some of my Black Sour Bubble and it looks like about 6 hrs of Lord of the Rings in the background this afternoon....to muggy and hot to go outside.
> 
> Catch ya later man!


 Hey good to see ya around. I got all seeds germinating now....THAT MK MALE I USED FOR A FEW CROSSES IS REALLY PROVING ITSELF..You got lots of traffic in your thread, its hard to catch up and actually figure out what your goin on. I need your master list lol...
...i started a few of each (hoping for some good males for breeding stock) but only one of the fem seeds...its been a dream of mine to selective breed a certain strain but havent because i like multistrain so much. 

BSB X CB
CALIZHAR X CB
BUBBA KUSH X MASTER KUSH
TRAINWRECK
THIRD DIMENSION
BLACK ROSE
FLOJA
AK48 fem
BUBBLICIOUS fem
CONVICT KUSH
DEEP PURPLE X MASTER KUSH

clones i got goin in the back room are:
BUBBA KUSH #1
BUBBA KUSH #2
MENDOCINO PURPLE X MASTER KUSH
MASTER KUSH F2 (SPROUT)
DEEP PURPLE
HH X JH X SL X HJ #1 
HH CROSS (NOT SURE WHAT THIS GAL IS BUT SHE IS SEXY)
CINDY 99

THE BREEDING RIGHT NOW I GOT GOIN ON IS
CINDY 99 X CONVICT KUSH
BUBBA KUSH X CONVICT KUSH
OG KUSH X CONVICT KUSH


----------



## Bobotrank (Aug 6, 2011)

Damn, your clone room must be full lol that many would be pushing my little clone zone to the limit lol. Strong stock you've got there, Aev 

I'm off to lay down for a few. Been outta commish for the past week or so. Supposed to be in bed the whole time, but just can't do it. Just checked in on my girls, and now it's time to bong some cheeeese. Hope you're havin' a good Saturday brother.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 6, 2011)

Hey I just flipped 20 Calizhar x Caseyband about a week ago, so I'll have a pheno report on those soon. The Black Rose I am very familiar with,,,,she grows a bit tall and lanky with buds that stay tight to the stalk and needs to be topped to promote some side branching for cloning. Double cola seems to be the best way to grow that one and she is an average feeder. Not a huge producer and and is finished at 8 weeks, potency is great for a daytime euphoric high and the buds are strawberry red on the stalk and dry to a blood red/purple. The Black Sour Bubble x Caseyband has potential to put out some gems I think. In another year I'm hoping to have 2 or 3 of these crosses cubed


----------



## NONHater (Aug 6, 2011)

Have you ever grown and TGA gear yet? Just popped 2 MK F2's and 2 BB, will keep ya updated!


----------



## aeviaanah (Aug 6, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hey I just flipped 20 Calizhar x Caseyband about a week ago, so I'll have a pheno report on those soon. The Black Rose I am very familiar with,,,,she grows a bit tall and lanky with buds that stay tight to the stalk and needs to be topped to promote some side branching for cloning. Double cola seems to be the best way to grow that one and she is an average feeder. Not a huge producer and and is finished at 8 weeks, potency is great for a daytime euphoric high and the buds are strawberry red on the stalk and dry to a blood red/purple. The Black Sour Bubble x Caseyband has potential to put out some gems I think. In another year I'm hoping to have 2 or 3 of these crosses cubed


yes i did some research on the bsb and it looks promising. they say the blackrose isnt known for potency rather beauty. you ever try c99? you will like her. 
Sounds like you got the same plans i got....havent read an article on cubing for quiet some time...a quote from bc bud depot forums. id like to make another grand daddy x master kush cross. i got f2 seeds of master kush. ill just go get me a grandaddy from the club. same club i got the original gd from.

Cinderella 99 / Princess X Princess 88 / Mr Soul

"...Bros Grimm have been employing a method called "Cubing a Clone" to create strains from unique female plants for years now.

Read the following and you'll understand:

Cubing a clone is a way to create a unique seedline (a &#8220;strain&#8221 modelled after a currently existing female individual.

The goal is to create seeds from which the females replicate the phenotype of the original female.

Obviously the chosen female should be an outstanding specimen.

Procedure:
CONTINUOUSLY KEEP A MOTHER IN THE VEGETATIVE STATE TO PROVIDE CLONES

1. Pollinate a flowering clone of the original female with the pollen of a related male, preferably her father or a brother. The resulting seeds contain 1/2 the original female's genes and 1/2 those of the male. An unrelated male won&#8217;t have the Y-chromosome of the chosen female&#8217;s family & therefore any Y-linked traits of the family will always be missing in the seedline.

2. Grow the above seeds & flower them. Collect an equal quantity of pollen from each selected male and mix it together.

3. Pollinate a flowering clone of the original female with the above pollen. These seeds contain 1/2 the original female&#8217;s genes plus 1/4 more because the male used was 1/2 her genetics too. I call this generation &#8220;.75&#8221; to capture the idea that it&#8217;s 3/4 of the original female&#8217;s genetics.

4. Grow the above seeds & flower them. Collect an equal quantity of pollen from each selected male and mix it together.

5. Pollinate a flowering clone of the original female with the above pollen. These seeds contain 7/8 the original genes (1/2+3/, the ".88" generation.

6. Grow the above seeds & flower them.
Collect an equal quantity of pollen from each selected male and mix it together.

7. Pollinate a flowering clone of the original female with the above pollen. These seeds contain 15/16 the original genes (1/2+7/16), the ".94" generation.

Theoretically, this will be a stable, true-breeding seedline from which all females are replicas of the original. "


NONHater said:


> Have you ever grown and TGA gear yet? Just popped 2 MK F2's and 2 BB, will keep ya updated!


Ive grown tga strains....jack the ripper, deep purple, cindy 99 (tga?), i started some 3d's as well. i also have some purple urkle in the backyard, this strain may be tga, then i got the floja goin which might have some double purple doja in it. i dont remember.


----------



## "SICC" (Aug 6, 2011)

Hell yeah homie, the plants are lookin good













This one actually reminds me alot of the original JHxSLxHJ's







Tho i've never grew out enough, or even that many of the HHxDB's so i could be wrong. They all look dank tho


----------



## aeviaanah (Aug 7, 2011)

came up on some romulan seeds...thanks to a friend that is also here on riu. lookin forward to startin this strain...


----------



## NONHater (Aug 7, 2011)

Classic Strain!


----------



## aeviaanah (Aug 7, 2011)

[QUOTE="SICC";6068065]Hell yeah homie, the plants are lookin good













This one actually reminds me alot of the original JHxSLxHJ's







Tho i've never grew out enough, or even that many of the HHxDB's so i could be wrong. They all look dank tho [/QUOTE]
HH x DB? what is DB?


----------



## "SICC" (Aug 8, 2011)

Diesel Berry... The name you came up with remeber... Every time i type that you always ask what it is Lol. I originally called it HH x HPRC becuase that was the name of the collective i got the beans from.


----------



## chb444220 (Aug 8, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> came up on some romulan seeds...thanks to a friend that is also here on riu. lookin forward to startin this strain...


yes. he is very generous. =) cant wait to start sum as well! he should be postin pics of them up pretty soon showin off each pheno.


----------



## aeviaanah (Aug 8, 2011)

SICC";6074720]Diesel Berry... The name you came up with remeber... Every time i type that you always ask what it is Lol. I originally called it HH x HPRC becuase that was the name of the collective i got the beans from.[/QUOTE]
oh i didnt know you had changed the name on your side lol....remember the first sicc mbs you gave me? then you gave me some hh x hprc. you are saying these are the same batch? lol im confused. the two hh x hprc i named sicc mbs were waay different than this plant.
[quote="chb444220 said:


> yes. he is very generous. =) cant wait to start sum as well! he should be postin pics of them up pretty soon showin off each pheno.


 right on....cant wait to see.


----------



## "SICC" (Aug 8, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> oh i didnt know you had changed the name on your side lol....remember the first sicc mbs you gave me? then you gave me some hh x hprc. you are saying these are the same batch? lol im confused. the two hh x hprc i named sicc mbs were waay different than this plant.
> 
> right on....cant wait to see.


The MBS(Medical Bagseed) were the seeds i got from the collective, then i crossed the HH male into my Female MBS and that's when i called it HPRC after the club. Then you grew out the MBS on its own, and told me it had a Diesel/Berry smell and smoke from it so i just started calling it DB as well. HHxHPRC is the Hollands Hope Crossed into the MBS.


----------



## aeviaanah (Aug 9, 2011)

[QUOTE="SICC";6077744]The MBS(Medical Bagseed) were the seeds i got from the collective, then i crossed the HH male into my Female MBS and that's when i called it HPRC after the club. Then you grew out the MBS on its own, and told me it had a Diesel/Berry smell and smoke from it so i just started calling it DB as well. HHxHPRC is the Hollands Hope Crossed into the MBS.[/QUOTE]
oh alright, right on....thanks for the info. you got any pictures of the hollands hope?


----------



## "SICC" (Aug 9, 2011)

This was the male i crossed into it







As for how the female looks i didn't get any, but the i got the HH from NonHater.


----------



## aeviaanah (Aug 9, 2011)

[QUOTE="SICC";6082437]This was the male i crossed into it







As for how the female looks i didn't get any, but the i got the HH from NonHater.[/QUOTE]
you got any picture of the strains used in the other crosses im growing? im starting to save pictures of all this for reference.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 9, 2011)

What stage of growth would you prefer for pics, like towards the end of flowering?


----------



## aeviaanah (Aug 9, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> What stage of growth would you prefer for pics, like towards the end of flowering?


 Yes man that would be awesome. I got a folder called HC strains lol....fill er up.


----------



## chb444220 (Aug 10, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> Yes man that would be awesome. I got a folder called HC strains lol....fill er up.


lmao... i thought i was the only 1 with a folder that said HC strains... hahaha


----------



## "SICC" (Aug 11, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> you got any picture of the strains used in the other crosses im growing? im starting to save pictures of all this for reference.


yeah i'll have to dig thru my journal, i remember doing something where i put pics with the strains i used for crosses. I'll try and get em up by this weekend


----------



## aeviaanah (Aug 11, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> lmao... i thought i was the only 1 with a folder that said HC strains... hahaha


 lol
[QUOTE="SICC";6092081]yeah i'll have to dig thru my journal, i remember doing something where i put pics with the strains i used for crosses. I'll try and get em up by this weekend [/QUOTE]
lots of seeds have popped, ill post the list when i know they are true survivors.


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Aug 12, 2011)

Cant wait for this go round..


----------



## aeviaanah (Aug 12, 2011)

Harvested 4 plants last night....bubba kush (clone), (2) cindy 99s and whiteberry. Heres whats left in the flower room....some of it has a few weeks yet.














A few closeups...
mendocino purp x master kush






the gal i forgot to label...






hh x jh x sl x hj






grandmaster #2






cindy 99






bk (jcdws) 







a few harvested nugs....

whiteberry





















cindy 99































bubba kush


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Aug 12, 2011)

Now thats what i call fuck'n Bud Porn..


----------



## Bobotrank (Aug 12, 2011)

seriously. . . normally I'm not a big fan of the bubba, but yours makes my mouth water. looks great man.


----------



## NONHater (Aug 12, 2011)

Bud porn indeed! Everything turned out real good man, as usual! That C99 really stands out though! So frosty! and I love the purple hue on the wb! Bubba's frosty as well!


----------



## aeviaanah (Aug 13, 2011)

stinkbudd1 said:


> Now thats what i call fuck'n Bud Porn..


 yea man the big chop!


Bobotrank said:


> seriously. . . normally I'm not a big fan of the bubba, but yours makes my mouth water. looks great man.


 yea bubba is a great couch lock strain. i wasnt too impressed with the bud structure of the clone, same yield as usual but spaced about....but the seed i got grew like bubba usually does. i got plans for a soil scrog grow with bk....ive done it once before. 


NONHater said:


> Bud porn indeed! Everything turned out real good man, as usual! That C99 really stands out though! So frosty! and I love the purple hue on the wb! Bubba's frosty as well!


 thanks...yes these are three great strains...the clones of the group all finished extremely fast. the bk could have went a bit longer....


----------



## "SICC" (Aug 13, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> Harvested 4 plants last night....bubba kush (clone), (2) cindy 99s and whiteberry. Heres whats left in the flower room....some of it has a few weeks yet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Bobotrank said:


> normally I'm not a big fan of the bubba.



How the hell can you NOT be a fan of Bubba lol. That's Blasphemy where i come from 

But on a serious note, thing's are lookin damn good AV. Frosty ass nugs like always.

How much longer until the rest come down?


----------



## aeviaanah (Aug 13, 2011)

[QUOTE="SICC";6098518]How the hell can you NOT be a fan of Bubba lol. That's Blasphemy where i come from 

But on a serious note, thing's are lookin damn good AV. Frosty ass nugs like always.

How much longer until the rest come down?[/QUOTE]
lmfao...thanks man. i got the other bk to do tomorrow...the mp x mk will be ready in a few days after the flush...grand master and deep purple are gettin close too.


----------



## Hemlock (Aug 13, 2011)

Very Nice AV!!!


----------



## chb444220 (Aug 13, 2011)

yeaaa i love the bubba kush.. it stands out soo much... as i was goin thru the pics.. it was VERY obvious once i hit the bubba kush pics. reminds me alot of the bastard bubba indica pheno.


----------



## aeviaanah (Aug 13, 2011)

Hemlock said:


> Very Nice AV!!!


 thanks man, good to have you stop by.


chb444220 said:


> yeaaa i love the bubba kush.. it stands out soo much... as i was goin thru the pics.. it was VERY obvious once i hit the bubba kush pics. reminds me alot of the bastard bubba indica pheno.


 yes so do i....like i said tho, she can do much better...maybe she was jealous about the other bk commin into the picture....her sister from a different region lol...


----------



## chb444220 (Aug 13, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> thanks man, good to have you stop by.
> 
> yes so do i....like i said tho, she can do much better...maybe she was jealous about the other bk commin into the picture....her sister from a different region lol...


hahaha. hmmm. maybee thats wat it is! well maybe she will try to show up her sister next grow.


----------



## aeviaanah (Aug 13, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> hahaha. hmmm. maybee thats wat it is! well maybe she will try to show up her sister next grow.


 I got one outside that has no clue whats goin on inside...LOL she is lookin like her old self. Im just waiting for the big battle with caterpillars....they are commin!


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Aug 13, 2011)

Hey man if i were in your grow room i would be a lil envious myself with all the good looking girls in there..Even though they all look amazing!


----------



## chb444220 (Aug 13, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> I got one outside that has no clue whats goin on inside...LOL she is lookin like her old self. Im just waiting for the big battle with caterpillars....they are commin!


aww man... no matter where u grow.. theres always sum fuckin bugs tryna take shit over!!! if they just asked nicely if they could have a nug wen harvets time comes around... or ask if u would smoke a fatty with them wen its ready... we wouldnt invest all this money on shit to wipe them and their family's the fuck out!! hahahaha


----------



## aeviaanah (Aug 15, 2011)

stinkbudd1 said:


> Hey man if i were in your grow room i would be a lil envious myself with all the good looking girls in there..Even though they all look amazing!


 thanks for the compliments brotha. seedlings are comin up and lookin good.


chb444220 said:


> aww man... no matter where u grow.. theres always sum fuckin bugs tryna take shit over!!! if they just asked nicely if they could have a nug wen harvets time comes around... or ask if u would smoke a fatty with them wen its ready... we wouldnt invest all this money on shit to wipe them and their family's the fuck out!! hahahaha


 lmfao...yea you got a good point. ill try askin next time. lol!


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Aug 16, 2011)

Hey aev! when you were using the Earth Juice how often did you feed with every watering or every other watering? So far so good this is only my second true watering and both has been at full strenth and they seem to be taking it really well no signs of burn ph from the run off when watering is around 6.0 or so..


----------



## aeviaanah (Aug 16, 2011)

stinkbudd1 said:


> Hey aev! when you were using the Earth Juice how often did you feed with every watering or every other watering? So far so good this is only my second true watering and both has been at full strenth and they seem to be taking it really well no signs of burn ph from the run off when watering is around 6.0 or so..


 i went every other watering....


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Aug 16, 2011)

Thanks buddy i will cut back to every other since i do have some rock'n ass soil already!!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 18, 2011)

It takes a lot to get me to drool man but those pics had my mouth watering lol. Nice strain selection and nice pics too bro! Thanks for tipping me off, I wouldn't have wanted to miss the show. Harvest week in the cave too, most everything has a few more days though. Took a few Roms down a little early to compare the high. One at 7 wks, couple at 7.5 and the rest will be around day 58. 

Hey what are a couple of your favorite strains and why. Catch ya later!


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Aug 18, 2011)

HC, whats up have you posted any pic's of your Romulan on your grow? if so which is it im going to stat some soon!


Whats up aev? al that chopping must have you pretty busy right now huh?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 18, 2011)

Hey man what's going on. I posted some pics at about 6 wks but they are due to have their picture taken again since they are coming down in a couple of days. I'm pretty happy with the way the buds hulked up in the last 2 wks, they're quite meaty.


----------



## aeviaanah (Aug 18, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> It takes a lot to get me to drool man but those pics had my mouth watering lol. Nice strain selection and nice pics too bro! Thanks for tipping me off, I wouldn't have wanted to miss the show. Harvest week in the cave too, most everything has a few more days though. Took a few Roms down a little early to compare the high. One at 7 wks, couple at 7.5 and the rest will be around day 58.
> 
> Hey what are a couple of your favorite strains and why. Catch ya later!


Hey thanks for commin by. Gettin ready to chop deep purple today. She finished up nicely. 
Bubba kush - potency and indica style high
deep purple - nice all around smoke, great flavor and easy to trim
master kush - the genetic influence on other popular strains is great
cindy 99 - smell and flavor
granddaddy - only grew this one once, wasnt real impressed (outdoors) but i have had some from the streets....i got some top shelf super daddy and granddaddy hash right now. good stuff....always a great smell and high. 

what are your favs? 



stinkbudd1 said:


> HC, whats up have you posted any pic's of your Romulan on your grow? if so which is it im going to stat some soon!
> 
> 
> Whats up aev? al that chopping must have you pretty busy right now huh?


 Not too busy with the chop, kind of spacing it apart this time. Everything is finishing up with a few days in between, makin it nice and easy. Hows it goin?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 18, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> Hey thanks for commin by. Gettin ready to chop deep purple today. She finished up nicely.
> Bubba kush - potency and indica style high
> deep purple - nice all around smoke, great flavor and easy to trim
> master kush - the genetic influence on other popular strains is great
> ...


Mine usually all finish within a few days also so I spread it out over a week.

To answer your question my favorites would be my Blueberry for smell and taste and euphoric high, Lemon Qleanor and C-4 for taste and very potent, Caseyband for its strong stone and then there is the DOG lol. My first foray into the kush world and instantly fell for it...love the taste, the heavy smoke, the expansion and the strong narcotic high. It's a Headband pheno but has strong OG vertical growth similiar to my Caseyband which is a Headband pheno also. The P10 and indie Qleaner are very flavorful and potent. My Ice cut would have given the DOG a run for it's money but she is no more. I do have 2 different Ice x CB halfway through flower right now though on their maiden voyage 

Other Kush crosses in various stages of veg and seedling stage...Uber Kush x Deep Blue (cof), Lush (T) and Corleone Kush x Headband (T). The Black Sour Bubble has BOG's Bubba Kush in it and that's pretty high on the list too. I prolly have over a dozen different strains in flower right now haha. I know, crazy right!


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Aug 18, 2011)

Can someone tell me what is DOG? and how the hell did i miss this one..


----------



## chb444220 (Aug 19, 2011)

stinkbudd1 said:


> Can someone tell me what is DOG? and how the hell did i miss this one..


DOG is a kush.. DOG Kush.. it is HeadBand and OG Kush. =) according to HC... a very very good strain. =) theyll have in on breeders boutique (if they ever open bak up!!) heres the link. its the 1st pic.

http://www.breedersboutique.com/

i "think" it was DST who created it... but i could be wrong.. =/


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Aug 19, 2011)

Thanks Chb..


----------



## aeviaanah (Aug 19, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Mine usually all finish within a few days also so I spread it out over a week.
> 
> To answer your question my favorites would be my Blueberry for smell and taste and euphoric high, Lemon Qleanor and C-4 for taste and very potent, Caseyband for its strong stone and then there is the DOG lol. My first foray into the kush world and instantly fell for it...love the taste, the heavy smoke, the expansion and the strong narcotic high. It's a Headband pheno but has strong OG vertical growth similiar to my Caseyband which is a Headband pheno also. The P10 and indie Qleaner are very flavorful and potent. My Ice cut would have given the DOG a run for it's money but she is no more. I do have 2 different Ice x CB halfway through flower right now though on their maiden voyage
> 
> Other Kush crosses in various stages of veg and seedling stage...Uber Kush x Deep Blue (cof), Lush (T) and Corleone Kush x Headband (T). The Black Sour Bubble has BOG's Bubba Kush in it and that's pretty high on the list too. I prolly have over a dozen different strains in flower right now haha. I know, crazy right!


 Yea with all these plants i start feelin like a criminal lol....my outdoors always stress me out when it gets close to harvest. i think someone is watching them and is gettin ready to jack them after they ripen up. do i harvest before they get them or when they are ready!?


chb444220 said:


> DOG is a kush.. DOG Kush.. it is HeadBand and OG Kush. =) according to HC... a very very good strain. =) theyll have in on breeders boutique (if they ever open bak up!!) heres the link. its the 1st pic.
> 
> http://www.breedersboutique.com/
> 
> i "think" it was DST who created it... but i could be wrong.. =/


 hey i got a healthy lookin ak48 goin. we will see how it turns out. was that fem i forgot? my seedlings didnt do to well this time, i blame part the media im in and the conditions....havent gave them the love they need. lots have died off. im going to restart a few seeds in a new medium.


----------



## chb444220 (Aug 20, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> Yea with all these plants i start feelin like a criminal lol....my outdoors always stress me out when it gets close to harvest. i think someone is watching them and is gettin ready to jack them after they ripen up. do i harvest before they get them or when they are ready!?
> 
> hey i got a healthy lookin ak48 goin. we will see how it turns out. was that fem i forgot? my seedlings didnt do to well this time, i blame part the media im in and the conditions....havent gave them the love they need. lots have died off. im going to restart a few seeds in a new medium.


aww thats too bad. =( yeaa i havent had the greatest germ rates lately. lost a few good seeds.... =( but wat can ya do? i still have plenty to try. but yeaaa the ak 48 was a FEM seed. =) sooo youll have a noce ak 48 to harvest soon!


----------



## aeviaanah (Aug 20, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> aww thats too bad. =( yeaa i havent had the greatest germ rates lately. lost a few good seeds.... =( but wat can ya do? i still have plenty to try. but yeaaa the ak 48 was a FEM seed. =) sooo youll have a noce ak 48 to harvest soon!


 What kind of high is the Ak48? and smell?


----------



## chb444220 (Aug 20, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> What kind of high is the Ak48? and smell?


its deff sumthin u can smoke during the day.. the high is pretty powerful... but a clear headed type high. it was good for playing video games. =) got u sumwat stoned.... but i was able to focus enough to play videogames and multi-task... etc. =) and it has a sweet/fruity smell.. hard to describe exactly.. but deff on the sweet side. =) liked ti alot. =)


----------



## stoneyluv (Aug 20, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> What kind of high is the Ak48? and smell?





chb444220 said:


> its deff sumthin u can smoke during the day.. the high is pretty powerful... but a clear headed type high. it was good for playing video games. =) got u sumwat stoned.... but i was able to focus enough to play videogames and multi-task... etc. =) and it has a sweet/fruity smell.. hard to describe exactly.. but deff on the sweet side. =) liked ti alot. =)


AK is my all time favorite smoke!!!!! fast, powerful, and tastes incredible!!! grows great to!!! I grow AK47 but i have tried AK48 a few times and I can't tell the difference!


----------



## chb444220 (Aug 20, 2011)

yeaaa i kept a clone of it around. =) just couldnt get rid of it.


----------



## aeviaanah (Aug 21, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> its deff sumthin u can smoke during the day.. the high is pretty powerful... but a clear headed type high. it was good for playing video games. =) got u sumwat stoned.... but i was able to focus enough to play videogames and multi-task... etc. =) and it has a sweet/fruity smell.. hard to describe exactly.. but deff on the sweet side. =) liked ti alot. =)


 sweet, hope its not too powerful, lol.....ive been shying away from certain sativas as they give me anxiety. ive based this grow around indicas as you can tell 


stoneyluv said:


> AK is my all time favorite smoke!!!!! fast, powerful, and tastes incredible!!! grows great to!!! I grow AK47 but i have tried AK48 a few times and I can't tell the difference!


 right on, im glad its gettin good reviews. its my best seedling at the moment. 


chb444220 said:


> yeaaa i kept a clone of it around. =) just couldnt get rid of it.


 good to hear, i wonder how stable the seed line is.


----------



## aeviaanah (Aug 21, 2011)

Whats up everyone...still waiting to harvest the other plants. Seedlings are startin to take off, had a low sprout ratio but good genetics popped so, the way i see it, a good way to filter out the weakness. lol...gonna transplant the outdoors today. they are lookin real good. ill start snappin pics of them when they get a nug set. they are just entering flower now.

Bagseed plant, forgot to label it...probably a HH cross...smells like jack herrer.






bk from seed...real couch lock, im quiet impressed with this gal





















deep purple, this was her last run....i do have her in some crosses tho!
















deep purple x trainwreck earlyskunk. this plant was lookin real promising...the hermie gene snuck in there...i have seen hermie traits in both parents. deep purple hermies but pollen isnt viable. wont be cloning her. great stuff tho....good smoke, trichomb set, smell (dp pheno), color (dp pheno) and yield....i had to cut her a few weeks early due to the hermie issue. it was startin to get bad....


























grand master #2...doesnt look as good as her sister #1 but she is all i got. she may impress me with flavor and high. her sister packed a punch but flavor wasnt all that great. this is the grand daddy pheno






some group shots, this is whats left in flower room.











HH x JH x SL x HJ #1....lookin great, smells like berries with a bit of peanut butter...






mendonico purple x master kush....im trying like hell to clone this plant....i really dig it. wait till i get some blue light photos of her. gots the master kush structure pheno, has the trix cereal pheno from mendocino purple....no purple pheno but all around lookin to be a great breed.


----------



## stoneyluv (Aug 21, 2011)

damn nice lookin buds Aeviaanah!!!!!! top notch frost as always!!!! my jaw is still wide open!!! +rep


----------



## aeviaanah (Aug 21, 2011)

stoneyluv said:


> damn nice lookin buds Aeviaanah!!!!!! top notch frost as always!!!! my jaw is still wide open!!! +rep


 Thanks....this next grow will be better. I stressed em out trying to fix the root aphid problem. This is what i think is contributing to all the hermie stress...


----------



## at0ms0ft (Aug 21, 2011)

Looking very nice!! I'm barely in week 2 of flower but they are starting to grow their cola's. My Royal Kush (sativa dom) keeps growing and is just loving life. But my Thunder Fuck is my pride right now.

Blue Dream






Royal Kush (sativa dom)






DeadHead OG (sorry for the shitty pic)






Alaskan Thunder Fuck (My pride of the pack)






Royal Kush top pic(Sativa)


----------



## NONHater (Aug 21, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> Whats up everyone...still waiting to harvest the other plants. Seedlings are startin to take off, had a low sprout ratio but good genetics popped so, the way i see it, a good way to filter out the weakness. lol...gonna transplant the outdoors today. they are lookin real good. ill start snappin pics of them when they get a nug set. they are just entering flower now.
> 
> Bagseed plant, forgot to label it...probably a HH cross...smells like jack herrer.
> 
> ...


Very nice update Aev! Looks like some straight dank! Gotta Qoute ya on this! "HH x JH x SL x HJ #1....lookin great, smells like berries with a bit of peanut butter." I can smell it man!


----------



## aeviaanah (Aug 21, 2011)

at0ms0ft said:


> Looking very nice!! I'm barely in week 2 of flower but they are starting to grow their cola's. My Royal Kush (sativa dom) keeps growing and is just loving life. But my Thunder Fuck is my pride right now.


 Whats up at0m hows it goin? nice lookin plants there. that blue dream took to the new environment quiet well. ...just transplanted today too, they were all pretty root bound. ill be waiting on some clones....


NONHater said:


> Very nice update Aev! Looks like some straight dank! Gotta Qoute ya on this! "HH x JH x SL x HJ #1....lookin great, smells like berries with a bit of peanut butter." I can smell it man!


haha yea its a great strain, no hermie, high yield (probably the most out of this whole batch), high turpine profile (lol)....cant wait to smoke her.


----------



## aeviaanah (Aug 21, 2011)

Alrighty heres is the list of the plants in veg room....some are holding on for dear life, others are thriving. 

seedlings
(1) Ak48 fem
(1) Northern lights fem
(2) C4 x Caseyband
(1) Trainwreck
(1) whiteberry x redwood kush x master kush
(2) bubba kush x master kush
(1) deep purple x master kush
(1) floja
(3) romulans
(2) calizhar x caseyband
(1) master kush

clones
(2) bubba kush
(1) bubba kush (from seed) clone
(1) bubba kush x LA con
(1) chocolate thai
(1) grand master #2
(1) cindy 99
**trying to get these plants to root:
mendocino purple x master kush
bagseed (jack herrer pheno)
bubba kush

outdoors
(2) super silver haze x trainwreck x earlyskunk
(1) blhaze
(1) bubba kush
(1) blue dream
(1) deep purple x trainwreck x earlyskunk
(1) chocolate thai
(1) purple urkle
(1) blackberry

got lots goin on and lots to do.


----------



## at0ms0ft (Aug 21, 2011)

Been good just taking life as it comes. I hope to go down soon maybe this weekend if ok with you. Ill take you a cutting of any you want just let me know. Also that Blue Dream was root bound when i transplanted a couple days ago now it is loving the 5 gal pot it's in. It's also loving the custom Earth Juice tea blend we made. Its kinda weird that my Sativas are blooming way faster than my Indicas but also got lucky that all 3 of my seeds came out female.


----------



## at0ms0ft (Aug 21, 2011)

Aev just gotta thank you again for all you have taught me. My plants would not be this good if not for you. Can't wait till I get to smoke you out with my harvest. Thanks again brother.


----------



## aeviaanah (Aug 21, 2011)

Alrighty heres is the list of the plants i got goin....some are holding on for dear life, others are thriving. 

seedlings
(1) Ak48 fem
(1) Northern lights fem
(2) C4 x Caseyband
(1) Trainwreck
(1) whiteberry x redwood kush x master kush
(2) bubba kush x master kush
(1) deep purple x master kush
(1) floja
(3) romulans
(2) calizhar x caseyband
(1) master kush

clones
(2) bubba kush
(1) bubba kush (from seed) clone
(1) bubba kush x LA con
(1) chocolate thai
(1) grand master #2
(1) cindy 99
**trying to get these plants to root:
mendocino purple x master kush
bagseed (jack herrer pheno)
bubba kush

outdoors
(2) super silver haze x trainwreck x earlyskunk
(1) blhaze
(1) bubba kush
(1) blue dream
(1) deep purple x trainwreck x earlyskunk
(1) chocolate thai
(1) purple urkle
(1) blackberry

flower room
(1) mendocino purp x master kush
(2) hh x jh x sl x hj
(2) super silver haze x trainwreck x earlyskunk
(1) bagseed (jack herrer pheno)
(1) grand master #2



at0ms0ft said:


> Been good just taking life as it comes. I hope to go down soon maybe this weekend if ok with you. Ill take you a cutting of any you want just let me know. Also that Blue Dream was root bound when i transplanted a couple days ago now it is loving the 5 gal pot it's in. It's also loving the custom Earth Juice tea blend we made. Its kinda weird that my Sativas are blooming way faster than my Indicas but also got lucky that all 3 of my seeds came out female.


 Right on....yea all my outdoors were rootbound...so much to do. i meant to do it last weekend but sami wanted to go out of town..


at0ms0ft said:


> Aev just gotta thank you again for all you have taught me. My plants would not be this good if not for you. Can't wait till I get to smoke you out with my harvest. Thanks again brother.


 your welcome man....i cant wait either. it will be interesting comparing both blue dreams. outdoor and indoor


----------



## at0ms0ft (Aug 22, 2011)

I smoked an indoor Blue Dream that my work just got (im about to start working for a collective out here just opened). That smoke alone proved to me why Blue Dream is such a high rated strain. very great sativa no anxiety got me super energized perfect sativa high. They also sampled some Bubba Kush we loved it but a lot of our patients didn't. Reason being the nugs weren't dense enough but the smoke was fantastic. Great news working with them is I can get a vendor certificate so no more 6 flowering limit. Plus that should help speed up the project you told me about last time I went over.


----------



## NONHater (Aug 22, 2011)

Hell ya man deff got your hands full lol!


----------



## aeviaanah (Aug 22, 2011)

at0ms0ft said:


> I smoked an indoor Blue Dream that my work just got (im about to start working for a collective out here just opened). That smoke alone proved to me why Blue Dream is such a high rated strain. very great sativa no anxiety got me super energized perfect sativa high. They also sampled some Bubba Kush we loved it but a lot of our patients didn't. Reason being the nugs weren't dense enough but the smoke was fantastic. Great news working with them is I can get a vendor certificate so no more 6 flowering limit. Plus that should help speed up the project you told me about last time I went over.


 yea blue dream is a good smoke....great news on the vendor cert. let me know man!


NONHater said:


> Hell ya man deff got your hands full lol!


 yea, whats new with you?


----------



## NONHater (Aug 22, 2011)

Well the BB leaves just keep gettin fatter an fatter, the MK f2 has this perfect roundness of leaf structure! Just hoping for females now!


----------



## aeviaanah (Aug 22, 2011)

Nonhater, that bb is gettin fat eh? right on, good indication of being like momma. although daddy had rather fat leaves too. if you get a real dark green that is an indication of nitrogen abundance....my bk is sensitive to nitrogen, wont burn but will turn dark green....thick leaves. 

good to hear things are goin well. this is going to be interesting to watch your babies.


----------



## 313 Kronix (Aug 22, 2011)

Wow, now this is a grow! Subbed!!


----------



## chb444220 (Aug 23, 2011)

nice lineup man!! cant wait to see the ak 48 and the NL too.. my NL's are growin very fast. outta the 12 nirvana plants... the 3 northern lights are fillin out and have nice orange hairs poppin up everywhere.. and are frostin up nice too.. while all the others are still just begining to fill out. deff fast finishers... the flojas smell amazing too man!! mines at 9 or 10 weeks...? but the smell is awesome! cant explain it... like a fruity flower....? lol good luck with the chocolate thai! my full moon has thai genetics. and is probably my fav strain... u may wanna order sum of those seeds one day. Full Moon from nirvana.


----------



## aeviaanah (Aug 23, 2011)

313 Kronix said:


> Wow, now this is a grow! Subbed!!


 hey thanks for commin by...hows it goin? 


chb444220 said:


> nice lineup man!! cant wait to see the ak 48 and the NL too.. my NL's are growin very fast. outta the 12 nirvana plants... the 3 northern lights are fillin out and have nice orange hairs poppin up everywhere.. and are frostin up nice too.. while all the others are still just begining to fill out. deff fast finishers... the flojas smell amazing too man!! mines at 9 or 10 weeks...? but the smell is awesome! cant explain it... like a fruity flower....? lol good luck with the chocolate thai! my full moon has thai genetics. and is probably my fav strain... u may wanna order sum of those seeds one day. Full Moon from nirvana.


 yo yo....yea i got some good genetics poppin. gettin ready to flush the rest of the bunch this weekend. full moon eh? breed that shit and send some seeds my way...lol. fruity like trix or fruity pebbles maybe?


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Have you ever started reading a book and half way through could not keep up with the plot because so much was going on yet you cant put the dam thing down because its so F***ing interesting, and you know if you do you'll miss something as well ? well that to me sums up Aev's shit man there is always so much happening here its hard to keep up and hard to put it down..And thats a good thing Keep it crack'n my brotha as you do!!


----------



## at0ms0ft (Aug 24, 2011)

Here is what I was telling you about. Ill take another pic later separating the old and new growth. Still pretty easy to see here.

Mutant Thunder Fuck. (Named her Donatello)


----------



## stoneyluv (Aug 24, 2011)

that is a cool looking mutant leaf!!!


----------



## at0ms0ft (Aug 24, 2011)

stoneyluv said:


> that is a cool looking mutant leaf!!!


Thank you she is a beauty. Im taking new pics of all of my plants today. My leafs on all are pretty wicked. All about the size of my Hand if not bigger. Thinking about starting a Journal my next grow. I should've started with this grow. But I was new here and shy lol.


----------



## stoneyluv (Aug 24, 2011)

at0ms0ft said:


> Thank you she is a beauty. Im taking new pics of all of my plants today. My leafs on all are pretty wicked. All about the size of my Hand if not bigger. Thinking about starting a Journal my next grow. I should've started with this grow. But I was new here and shy lol.


go ahead, start one up now... I'll sub to it. you seem well spoken and use punctuation, and I'd like to see more of those leaves!!


----------



## at0ms0ft (Aug 24, 2011)

stoneyluv said:


> go ahead, start one up now... I'll sub to it. you seem well spoken and use punctuation, and I'd like to see more of those leaves!!


Got my journal up finally took awhile to sort out my pics. Let me know what you think. Learned what I know from Aeviaanah. https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/458742-at0msofts-moonhowler-protected-grow.html
.


----------



## aeviaanah (Aug 24, 2011)

stinkbudd1 said:


> Have you ever started reading a book and half way through could not keep up with the plot because so much was going on yet you cant put the dam thing down because its so F***ing interesting, and you know if you do you'll miss something as well ? well that to me sums up Aev's shit man there is always so much happening here its hard to keep up and hard to put it down..And thats a good thing Keep it crack'n my brotha as you do!!


 What a compliment man thanks! Whats been up? I just started some more seeds too lol....

sicc mbs
purple urkle x [hh x jh x sl x hj]
space madness
mendo purp x mk
whiteberry redwood kush x mk

trying to up my indoor numbers. 



at0ms0ft said:


> Got my journal up finally took awhile to sort out my pics. Let me know what you think. Learned what I know from Aeviaanah. https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/458742-at0msofts-moonhowler-protected-grow.html
> .


 Hey thanks for the link, ill go check it out now!


----------



## NONHater (Aug 24, 2011)

Lookin forward to the new strains!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 25, 2011)

All I have to do is go threw a couple of aev's pages and I don't feel so busy with my garden lol. Just looked at your last set of pics bro, they all look great! What's the story with the Deep Purple? It is on your lists of favorites but your not running it anymore. Cause of herm issues or,,,. That's subbys strain right, out of 20 phenos of his gear that I ran, close to half would throw out nanners lol. Have you sampled your Grand Master#2 yet, hope she works out for ya.

Hey just a heads up on the Romulans. I'll be interested to see how they come out because in all honesty I was dissapointed in mine. I thought it would be a good strain for a foundation of crosses but while the potency was good (not as strong as I expected) it's the most bland tasting pot in my garden and as a matter of fact I didn't keep any of the buds and I don't have it running at all in my garden. I have tons of seeds though that I had high hopes for initially but untill I get some reports back I don't think I'll let anymore go. I ended up with a few seeds from my Roms that were spluffed with Black Rose pollen I had in the freezer but not nearly as much as I thought so you guys that I had asked to test grow them for me I'm going to do it myself as I only got about 14 seeds total from both Rom1 and Rom3. Thanks anyways though : !)

I have a bunch of the Calizhar x Caseybands in flower right now so I can give you and idea on those and I'll tell you now, if you want to clone those you'll have to pinch them lol. Mine had zero branching with everything tight tight to the stalk. I need to start taking more pics but I have been a little burnt out in that dept lately hehe.

Getting comfortably numb this morning on some Lemon Qleaner, getting about time to go stretch out these tired muscles, crank up some tunes and hit the garden 

"Bright and early to their daily races, going nowhere. Going nowhere"


----------



## chb444220 (Aug 25, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> All I have to do is go threw a couple of aev's pages and I don't feel so busy with my garden lol. Just looked at your last set of pics bro, they all look great! What's the story with the Deep Purple? It is on your lists of favorites but your not running it anymore. Cause of herm issues or,,,. That's subbys strain right, out of 20 phenos of his gear that I ran, close to half would throw out nanners lol. Have you sampled your Grand Master#2 yet, hope she works out for ya.
> 
> Hey just a heads up on the Romulans. I'll be interested to see how they come out because in all honesty I was dissapointed in mine. I thought it would be a good strain for a foundation of crosses but while the potency was good (not as strong as I expected) it's the most bland tasting pot in my garden and as a matter of fact I didn't keep any of the buds and I don't have it running at all in my garden. I have tons of seeds though that I had high hopes for initially but untill I get some reports back I don't think I'll let anymore go. I ended up with a few seeds from my Roms that were spluffed with Black Rose pollen I had in the freezer but not nearly as much as I thought so you guys that I had asked to test grow them for me I'm going to do it myself as I only got about 14 seeds total from both Rom1 and Rom3. Thanks anyways though : !)
> 
> ...


awwww.. sorry 2 hear about the disappointment with the roms... =/ thats sucks mann. and sucks that u only got a handful of the "red rom" seeds. ignore wat i said in my last PM about the seeds then. hahahaha. hope the red roms turn out good 4 ya tho. maybe that will help with the taste?? i hope. lol


----------



## aeviaanah (Aug 25, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> All I have to do is go threw a couple of aev's pages and I don't feel so busy with my garden lol. Just looked at your last set of pics bro, they all look great! What's the story with the Deep Purple? It is on your lists of favorites but your not running it anymore. Cause of herm issues or,,,. That's subbys strain right, out of 20 phenos of his gear that I ran, close to half would throw out nanners lol. Have you sampled your Grand Master#2 yet, hope she works out for ya.
> 
> Hey just a heads up on the Romulans. I'll be interested to see how they come out because in all honesty I was dissapointed in mine. I thought it would be a good strain for a foundation of crosses but while the potency was good (not as strong as I expected) it's the most bland tasting pot in my garden and as a matter of fact I didn't keep any of the buds and I don't have it running at all in my garden. I have tons of seeds though that I had high hopes for initially but untill I get some reports back I don't think I'll let anymore go. I ended up with a few seeds from my Roms that were spluffed with Black Rose pollen I had in the freezer but not nearly as much as I thought so you guys that I had asked to test grow them for me I'm going to do it myself as I only got about 14 seeds total from both Rom1 and Rom3. Thanks anyways though : !)
> 
> ...


 Yea thanks for gettin to me about the roms...you never know, one of us might get that good tasting one. We will see....i think i got 3 goin. Thats coo about the redroms. I almost got a full batch goin, sneakin in a few more seeds every day. None of my bsb crosses made it so i started two more...I also started a few lemon qleaner crosses.. Trying to make sure i got enough females for the flood table...i need 16. 

Maybe the next generation of roms will be better...i wouldnt stop just because of the bland taste. Im sure their are some good tasting genes hiding in there somewhere.

Yea dp is subs. My girlfriends favorite....well she is not around because i tested my luck and cloned in flower (clone didnt make it). I got so many strains goin, dp is a good all around strain, not the most potent or frostiest, but good flavor and yield. i havent tried the gm#2 yet. startin the flush this weekend.


----------



## aeviaanah (Aug 25, 2011)

**sparks up a blunt of deep purple x trainwreck x earlyskunk**


----------



## chb444220 (Aug 25, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> **sparks up a blunt of deep purple x trainwreck x earlyskunk**


**puts his hand out, in hope that aevi will be generous enough to pass that blunt his way**


----------



## aeviaanah (Aug 25, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> **puts his hand out, in hope that aevi will be generous enough to pass that blunt his way**


 **passes bong with bubba kush topped with granddaddy purple hash** instead.


----------



## aeviaanah (Aug 25, 2011)

Ok gettin ready to try the first hit of deep purple. uncured and a bit too moist for my liking but definitely smokeable. 
ok here we go...
expands rapidly right off the get to a fruity yet earthy type flavor. a little on the hot side....may be due to its moistyness. second hit is just as good as the first.....i can taste a bit of grapes, similar to the grape flavor in the dip n sticks candy. gettin pretty indicad out! i gotta go!


----------



## "SICC" (Aug 25, 2011)

Pass it to the left!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 26, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> My girlfriends favorite....well she is not around because i tested my luck and cloned her


Hehehe ; !)


----------



## chb444220 (Aug 26, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> **passes bong with bubba kush topped with granddaddy purple hash** instead.


hahahaha. **take the bong. and passes him a semi-dry bud of floja to hold on to, and smoke when it's fully dried**


----------



## aeviaanah (Aug 26, 2011)

SICC";6164449]Pass it to the left! :bigjoint:[/QUOTE]
lol
[quote="Highlanders cave said:


> Hehehe ; !)


 lol


chb444220 said:


> hahahaha. **take the bong. and passes him a semi-dry bud of floja to hold on to, and smoke when it's fully dried**


 lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 26, 2011)

These are the Calizhar x Caseyband from seed. Ignore the Kushes on the left front...they put everything to shame lol. At least two phenos, a faster flowering and bulkier (prolly the zhar pheno) and a skinnier later flowering one. In the pic the 2 Calizhar in the foreground would be the first pheno and the one in between and just a little behind is the skinny pheno.


----------



## aeviaanah (Aug 26, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> These are the Calizhar x Caseyband from seed. Ignore the Kushes on the left front...they put everything to shame lol. At least two phenos, a faster flowering and bulkier (prolly the zhar pheno) and a skinnier later flowering one. In the pic the 2 Calizhar in the foreground would be the first pheno and the one in between and just a little behind is the skinny pheno.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 lookin bomb bro....i got two that have sprouted and are holding on for dear life. they both had weak stems....possibly due to humidity and temp changes. both stems began to get too weak to hold itself up. i took another starter cube and wrapped around the injured part, shortening the plant above ground. i took a wire tie to keep it supported. they are living but my instincts tell me they wont make it. we will see. the roms are lookin good tho.


----------



## Bobotrank (Aug 26, 2011)

Those bud shots from up there looked dank as fuk homie! Your buds always look rictor right after their trimmed. . . all those good colors comin' through. Must smell pretty good, too, huh?  Hope you're havin' a good one!

edit: Oh, and I see what you're saying about the curling leaves on your HH x. As long as it doesn't affect how they absorb light, I guess it doesn't matter, huh?


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Aug 26, 2011)

Looking real nice bro but answer me this why in the hell do your plants seem like they grow twice as fast as mine? lol Oh i forgot you have a rotating system going on...


----------



## aeviaanah (Aug 26, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> Those bud shots from up there looked dank as fuk homie! Your buds always look rictor right after their trimmed. . . all those good colors comin' through. Must smell pretty good, too, huh?  Hope you're havin' a good one!
> 
> edit: Oh, and I see what you're saying about the curling leaves on your HH x. As long as it doesn't affect how they absorb light, I guess it doesn't matter, huh?


 yea if you look at the group photos its the plant in the far right of the pictures. ill have some mh bud porn soon. hows life?


stinkbudd1 said:


> Looking real nice bro but answer me this why in the hell do your plants seem like they grow twice as fast as mine? lol Oh i forgot you have a rotating system going on...


 thanks man. im having a hard time with seedlings this time....im keep sneaking more in, the ages of some seeds are already 2 weeks so we will see.


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Aug 26, 2011)

You have it all under control bro i know this from experience!!!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 28, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> Those bud shots from up there looked dank as fuk homie! Your buds always look rictor right after their trimmed. . . all those good colors comin' through. Must smell pretty good, too, huh?  Hope you're havin' a good one!
> 
> edit: Oh, and I see what you're saying about the curling leaves on your HH x. As long as it doesn't affect how they absorb light, I guess it doesn't matter, huh?


Yeah except that the curled leaves don't collect the amount of trics, which doesn't matter if we are talking about the fans, but does with sugar leaves. My BB does that sometimes, she is very sensitive. I have 2 a couple of weeks into flower and I'm trying to keep that from happening. It's not easy lol.


----------



## chb444220 (Aug 28, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> These are the Calizhar x Caseyband from seed. Ignore the Kushes on the left front...they put everything to shame lol. At least two phenos, a faster flowering and bulkier (prolly the zhar pheno) and a skinnier later flowering one. In the pic the 2 Calizhar in the foreground would be the first pheno and the one in between and just a little behind is the skinny pheno.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oo shit. u kno wat!? i completely 4got i have sum of these seeds in my seed box! they look great so far HC. may have to start sum!


----------



## aeviaanah (Aug 28, 2011)

Good mornin everyone...got lots to do arond here today, gotta flip compost pile, start flush in flower room, transplant veg room....jar the hh x jh x sl x hj....water the outdoors...and im sittin here doin an update....giving back to the community. lol. Startin things off with the outdoors....
































Outside we got bubba kush, blue dream, black berry, super silver haze x trainwreck x earlyskunk (2), purple urkle, chocolate thai, deep purple x trainwreck x earlyskunk, blhaze (ssh x bb). 


Off to the veg room....






















Veg room is maintaining good health. Plants are growing some what slow as i figure this hydro stuff out. Without my flood table i am nothing. Lol. I need something with a reservoir or recirculating system for my veggers. They kind of just sit there and get watered once in a while....not ideal but its keepin em alive. I may do a dwc type veg room. 


I also got a few shots of HH x JH x SL x HJ #2....this is the lower yielding of the two...more indica than the other one but still fairly sativa. She should be ready for the curing jar today. 


















Also a few shots of my orchids...got a new one today...(paph. supersuk 'eureka' AM/AOS x paph. raisin pie 'hsinying') x SIB 

you can see my other two bloomin in the back....the pink one is a flower set i bloomed. i got two others in veg right now that arent shown....


----------



## NONHater (Aug 28, 2011)

Those flowers are so so tight, love the colors. Gotta get me some sweet flowers for the pad..Outdoor looking real good as well as the indoe!


----------



## jcdws602 (Aug 28, 2011)

Them some purty flowers...........


----------



## Bobotrank (Aug 28, 2011)

Ain't outdoor fun? Lookin' good, brosef


----------



## aeviaanah (Aug 28, 2011)

NONHater said:


> Those flowers are so so tight, love the colors. Gotta get me some sweet flowers for the pad..Outdoor looking real good as well as the indoe!


 Thanks....some say its very hard to grow orchids. i treat em like any other plant and they grow just fine. they sit in an east facing window....they get sunrise but no afternoon or sunset...


jcdws602 said:


> Them some purty flowers...........


 lol thanks....whattup!?


Bobotrank said:


> Ain't outdoor fun? Lookin' good, brosef


 yea i worry too much abuot it tho, neighbors, caterpillars, spider mites, mold....you know. i prefer indoors but am going to reap any rewards i can from the outdoors too. the sun is free!


----------



## aeviaanah (Aug 28, 2011)

got everything done today, the veg room is better now. got a dwc type setup for the large clones and i transplanted the soil plants, they were in 16 oz cups and are now in 6" netpots...maybe 5"

had to bend the ssh x twes in the backyard, its gettin too tall and was passed the fence line.


----------



## "SICC" (Aug 29, 2011)

That first pic of the orchids tripped me out, i was like wtf is that, some type of bug LOL 

The HHxJHxHJxSL reminds me alot of the ones i grew in the cup.

How long have the outdoors been flowering?


----------



## aeviaanah (Aug 29, 2011)

[QUOTE="SICC";6184408]That first pic of the orchids tripped me out, i was like wtf is that, some type of bug LOL 

The HHxJHxHJxSL reminds me alot of the ones i grew in the cup.

How long have the outdoors been flowering?[/QUOTE]
lol

the outdoors all kind of started at different times, the furthest one is about 3 weeks and a few are about week 1.


----------



## at0ms0ft (Aug 30, 2011)

Everything is looking very nice!! Those outdoors are looking really good. 

Off topic question is the shooting course still setup? LOL


----------



## at0ms0ft (Aug 30, 2011)

This was a great lift for my mundane day. We gotta start these ASAP!!!


----------



## aeviaanah (Aug 30, 2011)

at0ms0ft said:


> Everything is looking very nice!! Those outdoors are looking really good.
> 
> Off topic question is the shooting course still setup? LOL


 Looks like someone came up on some jedi...nice! 

Nah i took the shooting course down, i just left the bottle caps and the lizard. Im tired of big targets. LOL. Hit three bottle caps in a row the other day. Harvested that frosty sativa bitch last night. Dense and large nugs bro.


----------



## stoneyluv (Aug 30, 2011)

great update dude!!! those outdoor plants are looking great!!! loved the orchid pics also... great photography!!! can't wait to see more!!!


----------



## aeviaanah (Aug 30, 2011)

asdf


----------



## aeviaanah (Aug 30, 2011)

when to harvest


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Sep 2, 2011)

nice update bro
everything looks happy and those orchids look bomb to, my GF bought me a couple but i killed em within 4 weeks lol..nice job


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 2, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> nice update bro
> everything looks happy and those orchids look bomb to, my GF bought me a couple but i killed em within 4 weeks lol..nice job


 hey...keep your orchids indoors at an east facing window. they like the morning sun and will do fine after sun passes. when you water be sure to flush ever other water or so. every third water give a bit of nutrients. say 500ppm or so. 

i got another update commin soon, the best of the harvest nugs have came down the last few days.


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 2, 2011)

Sup everyone....harvested the best of the batch already....just got a few plants left in the flood table...the two super silver haze x [trainwreck x earlyskunk] still need to finish up. i also got a bk and hhxjhxslxhj in there, the bottom nugs are seeded and im lettin em finish up....i do have some viable seeds on there tho. 

Following is the mendocino purple x master kush....turned out nice. after it dried it purpled up a bit. mom was a heavy purple strain....didnt get that on this pheno but i still got a few seeds left. ill get back with a smoke report....currently trying to reveg her as she is a great strain so far. 




























this is hollands hope x jack herrer x shoreline x herijuana. she smells like peanut butter or a sweet skunk....not like a typical sativa skunk but a sweet version. this plant looks to be the heaviest yielder of the bunch....close by was gm#2 and bullshit (bagseed)




























here is the grand master #2 (grandaddy purple x master kush) again, this plant was a dwarf from not this harvest but last!!! so the smoke that is long gone was her turn, she was so small i decided to keep her vegging. some plants of this batch still out yielded her. im hoping the clone moves much faster. its the last grand master i got. ill get a smoke report soon...

















heres the frostiest strain of the batch....this is a bagseed, i had the name at once but i forgot to label the cup lol....it might be a hh x hprc or hh x jh x sl x hj...not sure. it can also be a whiteberry cross. the smell is real strong pinesole.... i smoked some last night and it felt like a 80-20 or even 90-10 sativa dom. nice flavor just as she smells.


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 2, 2011)

good news...the girlfriends first plant master kush f2 is a female. she showed sex the other day, she is all excited. the mk is growing in soil....smart pots.


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Sep 2, 2011)

Those all are fantastic bro i would not turn down any of that smoke just great bud!


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 2, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> Sup everyone....harvested the best of the batch already....just got a few plants left in the flood table...the two super silver haze x [trainwreck x earlyskunk] still need to finish up. i also got a bk and hhxjhxslxhj in there, the bottom nugs are seeded and im lettin em finish up....i do have some viable seeds on there tho.
> 
> Following is the mendocino purple x master kush....turned out nice. after it dried it purpled up a bit. mom was a heavy purple strain....didnt get that on this pheno but i still got a few seeds left. ill get back with a smoke report....currently trying to reveg her as she is a great strain so far.
> 
> ...


Lookin damn good homie. They all turned out great, looks like some killer smoke


----------



## at0ms0ft (Sep 2, 2011)

Man that looks like a very very nice harvest!! Those nugs are beautiful!! Can't wait for the smoke report on them. Your going to have the advantage on me next time at the shooting course. I almost bought a red ryder it was only 30 bucks at walmart.


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 2, 2011)

SICC";6207718]Lookin damn good homie. They all turned out great said:


> Those all are fantastic bro i would not turn down any of that smoke just great bud!


 thanks bro, how you been? i think im gettin better at this, cant wait to get the hydro down.


at0ms0ft said:


> Man that looks like a very very nice harvest!! Those nugs are beautiful!! Can't wait for the smoke report on them. Your going to have the advantage on me next time at the shooting course. I almost bought a red ryder it was only 30 bucks at walmart.


 lol i dont shoot it at all, no practice here. were on the same team! lol. thanks for comin by!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 2, 2011)

Oh lordy fuking lordy aev what have you done?? Raise the bar a little higher why don'tcha lol! I think I had a smile on my face that entire time I was looking at your harvest shots...Nicely done man! The fullness of those buds is crazy,,,thinking I see some co2 results 

Nicest bud shots I have seen in a long time man and good luck on the Grand Master #2 also! And very cool about your chicks plant being a girl : !)


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 2, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Oh lordy fuking lordy aev what have you done?? Raise the bar a little higher why don'tcha lol! I think I had a smile on my face that entire time I was looking at your harvest shots...Nicely done man! The fullness of those buds is crazy,,,thinking I see some co2 results
> 
> Nicest bud shots I have seen in a long time man and good luck on the Grand Master #2 also! And very cool about your chicks plant being a girl : !)


 Hey thanks for stoppin by, your presence is always a treat. Thanks for the kind words as well. Yea im stoked about the mk female. Havent grown a master kush for a while. She was real good treat last time! Ill get back on the smoke report of the top shelf!


----------



## Bobotrank (Sep 2, 2011)

I agree with HC... you're gonna start owing me keyboards pretty soon, too!! effin' drool all over the place ffs. I need a bib when I get on riu lmfao  Great fuking job! gonna go bongo some Cheese to quench my thirst. Have a great weekend amigo!


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 2, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> I agree with HC... you're gonna start owing me keyboards pretty soon, too!! effin' drool all over the place ffs. I need a bib when I get on riu lmfao  Great fuking job! gonna go bongo some Cheese to quench my thirst. Have a great weekend amigo!


 Haha thanks for the compliments my man. Hows you been lately?


----------



## jcdws602 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ripe ass harvest.......they all look damn good.......be waiting on smoke report


----------



## d.c. beard (Sep 2, 2011)

Looking good bro, loving em all but especially the first strain's pics!


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 2, 2011)

jcdws602 said:


> Ripe ass harvest.......they all look damn good.......be waiting on smoke report


 Yo yo...what up man, you think i went a little too long? Thanks for the compliments.


d.c. beard said:


> Looking good bro, loving em all but especially the first strain's pics!


 Man looks like all the home boys came by today. Thanks for the kind words!


----------



## d.c. beard (Sep 2, 2011)

I creep up now and then lol


----------



## jcdws602 (Sep 2, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> Yo yo...what up man, you think i went a little too long? Thanks for the compliments.
> 
> Man looks like all the home boys came by today. Thanks for the kind words!


Na.... we all have our preferences.....I like em ripe...


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 2, 2011)

d.c. beard said:


> I creep up now and then lol


 lol...when you startin the garden back up? 


jcdws602 said:


> Na.... we all have our preferences.....I like em ripe...


 me too....better flavor and a better high IMO. 

i tried the grand master 2 today and it is one of the most potent smokes ive ever hit. ONE hit and i had to get up and do something i was too stoned. it felt like an indica stone but i had the energy of a sativa. it was either placebo or its fuckin potent. i have to try it again to see. 

gettin ready to test smoke the mendo purp x mk.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 2, 2011)

the word line as in The HC line.

I need to print out a few things from my inbox and then delete everything. I'm not sure if I can just delete selected pms but I have 50 now so untill I do that later tonight or in the morning ya wont be able to pm me.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Sep 2, 2011)

Heres the sativa grow i got goin on.....i started it Aug 8th and they are goin nuts! ill grab some better pics in a min or whenever my cam batt recharges...but these are some shots i took on the 21st and it looks like a normal grow..then look at the pics 10 days later and yul see what im talkin bout lol...its gotta be one of the best grows ive had in awhile....i popped some Cinderella, Texada Skunk, C-99 x NL5 , and i got 13/13 females !!!!!!! and i threw in an Apollo-11 (clone) and a Gorilla Grape and a Magic Monkey, i planned on breeding me some new gear..but i got screwed for a male lol

Heres the box @ day 14


and the box @ day 25 (this is rediculous) the Texadas are about 42-44" tall now and the Cindys and NL99s are about 3-5" less......the GG and MM are lost in the pics cuz they cant keep up lol...more pics in a few


----------



## jcdws602 (Sep 2, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> me too....better flavor and a better high IMO.
> 
> i tried the grand master 2 today and it is one of the most potent smokes ive ever hit. ONE hit and i had to get up and do something i was too stoned. it felt like an indica stone but i had the energy of a sativa. it was either placebo or its fuckin potent. i have to try it again to see.
> 
> gettin ready to test smoke the mendo purp x mk.


Haha I like a good mix stone...... what it taste like??


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Sep 2, 2011)

Great camera work mate, your bud porn is always delicious to see


----------



## at0ms0ft (Sep 2, 2011)

Great to hear that Grand Master #2 is potent. #1 was pretty awesome. Which one was the better sister?


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 3, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> the word line as in The HC line.
> 
> I need to print out a few things from my inbox and then delete everything. I'm not sure if I can just delete selected pms but I have 50 now so untill I do that later tonight or in the morning ya wont be able to pm me.


 I got ya, sent ya a pm...


Dizzle Frost said:


> Heres the sativa grow i got goin on.....i started it Aug 8th and they are goin nuts! ill grab some better pics in a min or whenever my cam batt recharges...but these are some shots i took on the 21st and it looks like a normal grow..then look at the pics 10 days later and yul see what im talkin bout lol...its gotta be one of the best grows ive had in awhile....i popped some Cinderella, Texada Skunk, C-99 x NL5 , and i got 13/13 females !!!!!!! and i threw in an Apollo-11 (clone) and a Gorilla Grape and a Magic Monkey, i planned on breeding me some new gear..but i got screwed for a male lol
> 
> Heres the box @ day 14
> View attachment 1767502View attachment 1767503
> ...


 Congrats on that female to male ratio- Looks like a healthy grow my friend. Ill get back to you on the PM. 
I am losing interest in sativa dominant strains...they seem to give me anxiety lately. I need the stoned of an indica with the energy of sativa. I have faith that there is a good sativa out there that keeps me happy. Cindy 99 is one of them, did you catch the cindy 99 shots a few pages back? Let me know ill repost em for ya. I grew two from clone. I dont like the structure of cindy99 but the high is perfectly balanced and the taste is unbelievable. 


jcdws602 said:


> Haha I like a good mix stone...... what it taste like??





THESkunkMunkie said:


> Great camera work mate, your bud porn is always delicious to see


 Thanks my friend, so what you been up to? 


at0ms0ft said:


> Great to hear that Grand Master #2 is potent. #1 was pretty awesome. Which one was the better sister?


 Well the GM#1 is much more beautiful, a bit more of the master kush came out in her which spluffed her nugs up with the little round balls at the end (like the bagseed and mp x mk of this round). the flavor wasnt the best but the high was good. GM#2 took more from grandaddy, rock hard and more compact style nugs. Never got purple which is one thing i liked about GM#1. The high of GM#2 is definitely better and more potent, so is the taste.

Oh so i test smoked the MP x MK last night, cut into the bud with scissors and it is filled with purple on the inside....not too much purple but its there and beautiful!


----------



## d.c. beard (Sep 3, 2011)

Soon as we move next, stuck in a shitty spot for growing right now. Still have all my gear just waiting though...


----------



## stoneyluv (Sep 3, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> Sup everyone....harvested the best of the batch already....just got a few plants left in the flood table...the two super silver haze x [trainwreck x earlyskunk] still need to finish up. i also got a bk and hhxjhxslxhj in there, the bottom nugs are seeded and im lettin em finish up....i do have some viable seeds on there tho.
> 
> Following is the mendocino purple x master kush....turned out nice. after it dried it purpled up a bit. mom was a heavy purple strain....didnt get that on this pheno but i still got a few seeds left. ill get back with a smoke report....currently trying to reveg her as she is a great strain so far.
> 
> ...


man, i don't how i missed these last night... but I'm glad you said something!!!! they look great dude!!!! that second pic is soooo yummy lookin!! I can't wait to hear the smoke report on those!!! here is a well deserved bump!!


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 3, 2011)

d.c. beard said:


> Soon as we move next, stuck in a shitty spot for growing right now. Still have all my gear just waiting though...


 Right on, good to hear you got big plans for the future. What genetics you holdin on to? 


stoneyluv said:


> man, i don't how i missed these last night... but I'm glad you said something!!!! they look great dude!!!! that second pic is soooo yummy lookin!! I can't wait to hear the smoke report on those!!! here is a well deserved bump!!


 Right on thanks for the bump! Lol...how you been lately?


----------



## d.c. beard (Sep 3, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> Right on, good to hear you got big plans for the future. What genetics you holdin on to?


A LOT lol. Prob not like you though!


----------



## stoneyluv (Sep 3, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> Right on thanks for the bump! Lol...how you been lately?


been good man, plants are happy, I'm happy, been busy with fantasy football the past couple days. then i got an outdoor party tonight. and another FF draft tomorrow!! I need to make some time tonight for transplanting. and I'm gonna need to put another plant into flowering tonight. i gotta make room in the veg cab for the upcans. one of them being your WB+RK x MK. I've been wanting to ask you, is the MK in that the MK F2?

how about yourself, everything good?


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 3, 2011)

d.c. beard said:


> A LOT lol. Prob not like you though!


 Lol...i got 30+ strains goin right now.


stoneyluv said:


> been good man, plants are happy, I'm happy, been busy with fantasy football the past couple days. then i got an outdoor party tonight. and another FF draft tomorrow!! I need to make some time tonight for transplanting. and I'm gonna need to put another plant into flowering tonight. i gotta make room in the veg cab for the upcans. one of them being your WB+RK x MK. I've been wanting to ask you, is the MK in that the MK F2?
> 
> how about yourself, everything good?


 Yea the MK in all the breeding was the same. The male from the mk f2 was the same male used in all the other mk crosses, including wbrk x mk.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 3, 2011)

stoneyluv said:


> AK is my all time favorite smoke!!!!! fast, powerful, and tastes incredible!!! grows great to!!! I grow AK47 but i have tried AK48 a few times and I can't tell the difference!


Apparently an Ice female was use in the ak48, crossed with a Jock Horror. I am intrigued . The ak47 is something like columbian,mexican,thai and afghani

ps Ice x Caseyband seeds will be ready in 1-2 weeks


----------



## stoneyluv (Sep 3, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Apparently an Ice female was use in the ak48, crossed with a Jock Horror. I am intrigued . The ak47 is something like columbian,mexican,thai and afghani
> 
> ps Ice x Caseyband seeds will be ready in 1-2 weeks


wow that is very interesting!!! The AK47 I have was given to me by a close friend that told me he got from an old hippie about 20 years ago. I guess it could be possible the name was changed or it was all BS and what I really have is AK48 or something entirely different!!! that would be so ironic!! I never met the originator or seen the pack of seeds or anything... I just happily accepted a clone and stated growing it.

Like i said ak48 and what i have tasted the same to me. 

that ice you posted a couple hundred pages ago was some frosty buds!!! that mixed with CB sounds like a match made for stoners!! is it going to be available on BB or is a special fairy type?


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 3, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Apparently an Ice female was use in the ak48, crossed with a Jock Horror. I am intrigued . The ak47 is something like columbian,mexican,thai and afghani
> 
> ps Ice x Caseyband seeds will be ready in 1-2 weeks


 Looks like a got a few of every HC you gave me. Got lots of MK crosses goin too. Ill post a list when they grow up a bit. 30+ strains right now. LOL.

I used a convict kush male to breed all the gals i like keepin around here. This should produce some nice offspring.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Sep 3, 2011)

that Cindy is off the hook!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 3, 2011)

stoneyluv said:


> wow that is very interesting!!! The AK47 I have was given to me by a close friend that told me he got from an old hippie about 20 years ago. I guess it could be possible the name was changed or it was all BS and what I really have is AK48 or something entirely different!!! that would be so ironic!! I never met the originator or seen the pack of seeds or anything... I just happily accepted a clone and stated growing it.
> 
> Like i said ak48 and what i have tasted the same to me.
> 
> that ice you posted a couple hundred pages ago was some frosty buds!!! that mixed with CB sounds like a match made for stoners!! is it going to be available on BB or is a special fairy type?


Hey stoney, just saw your post. I'm looking for a couple of more test growers to document their grows of it,,,,ya got room ; ?)

There is a grow and smoke report in the link below for the Ice


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 3, 2011)

a few shots of HH x JH x SL x HJ #1...this was the better of the two phenos. Nice large nugset...smells like peanut butter or sweet skunk...i have yet to try out this one.


















this is some mendo purple. i was suprised to see the amount of purple hiding inside the nug. this tells me i can lower temps this winter to get some nice purple hues. im trying to reveg her...she is the big plant in the recirculating drip system in the veg room below.




























here is the new veg room...got all the seedlings in 3" net pots. mp x mk in the corner. the soil gals are cindy99, bubba kush x la confidential, and master kush f2. on the right is some clones bk, bk jcdws, chocolate thai, grand master 2....this is a dwc type veg tank.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Sep 3, 2011)

dam!!! those look real good..the Mendos are sexy as all hell!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 3, 2011)

That is a superb looking nug aev! Very pretty, easily magazine quality!! Like the looks of the new veg room man, you must be stoked with the new set-up. Not taking any chance with the Grand Master 2 huh ; ?)


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 3, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> dam!!! those look real good..the Mendos are sexy as all hell!


 thanks! i got lots from her too. cant wait for her to cure up a bit. smells like trix or fruity pebbles. just like momma!


Highlanders cave said:


> That is a superb looking nug aev! Very pretty, easily magazine quality!! Like the looks of the new veg room man, you must be stoked with the new set-up. Not taking any chance with the Grand Master 2 huh ; ?)


 Hey thanks for the compliments. I cloned the GM #2 today. I got it far away from veg room and will keep a keen eye on it for possible outdoor contams. I know there are spider mites out there so i gota keep an eye!


----------



## jcdws602 (Sep 3, 2011)

Agreed that mendo looks real nice.....them others are fat nuggets .......you hand feed your seedlings in the hydroton??or just fill the trays with water


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 3, 2011)

jcdws602 said:


> Agreed that mendo looks real nice.....them others are fat nuggets .......you hand feed your seedlings in the hydroton??or just fill the trays with water


 im gonna hand feed until i get the flood table cleaned. then ill set the flood real low. is it ok to transplant net pots without taking the plant out of the pot?


----------



## stoneyluv (Sep 3, 2011)

man, the mendo is hot for sure!!! but that other bud looked so bright in color!!! i bet that thing is white when you cut it up!!! looks great either way though!!! love the frost!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Sep 3, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> thanks! i got lots from her too. cant wait for her to cure up a bit. smells like trix or fruity pebbles. just like momma


 np mang, that smell remnds me of some dank ass Shishkaberry i had along ass time ago..i been looking for beans for years now just to find that "Frankenberry" pheno


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 4, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Apparently an Ice female was use in the ak48, crossed with a Jock Horror. I am intrigued . The ak47 is something like columbian,mexican,thai and afghani


This is dubious, there is some conflicting info out there on this topic



Highlanders cave said:


> ps Ice x Caseyband seeds will be ready in 1-2 weeks


 woot!


----------



## jcdws602 (Sep 4, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> im gonna hand feed until i get the flood table cleaned. then ill set the flood real low. is it ok to transplant net pots without taking the plant out of the pot?


Yeah....roots will just keep growing through......but don't be afraid to transplant either...hydro roots are tough.........


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 4, 2011)

stoneyluv said:


> man, the mendo is hot for sure!!! but that other bud looked so bright in color!!! i bet that thing is white when you cut it up!!! looks great either way though!!! love the frost!


Yea she is a bit on the sativa side which is odd. Nice energetic without the anxiety or paranoia. I think i told someone the other day that Grand master did that to me, i didnt realize i smoked a nug of this right after. That HH nug shots are under a 400w MH. I like experimenting with different lightings. Youd be suprised if you walked around your house and snapped shots of the same bud how different they look. Blues lightings and whites work great. 
Grand master is a couchlock.



Dizzle Frost said:


> np mang, that smell remnds me of some dank ass Shishkaberry i had along ass time ago..i been looking for beans for years now just to find that "Frankenberry" pheno


 shishkaberry, that sounds familiar i think i got that in one of my crosses somewhere...oh yea C4 and calizhar both used a shishkaberry in the making. What pheno is the frankenberry pheno? I may get lucky and itll show up. I got a few goin this round. Shishkaberry is a few generations down the line but you never know. Both of these strains were bred by highlanders cave. He may want to hook up with you to identify any known traits from shishkaberry....or he may know already.


jcdws602 said:


> Yeah....roots will just keep growing through......but don't be afraid to transplant either...hydro roots are tough.........


 Ok...when you say dont be afraid to transplant, you mean dont be afraid to cut apart net pot or just transplant ingeneral, as in leaving the net pot on there. im not sure what the standard is here. 

Well i got all my chores done on my four day weekend. Ive been wanting to go out and work on the fishing boat. I bought an old 12' aluminum boat. Im going to fix it up and put a brand new 15HP mercury outboard on there when im done. Its just been too hot and im not big on workin in the mornings.


----------



## chb444220 (Sep 4, 2011)

just did an update in my thread if u wanna check it out. i also posted a few budshots of the Floja in HC's thread if u wanna see wat it looks like after a cure.


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 4, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> just did an update in my thread if u wanna check it out. i also posted a few budshots of the Floja in HC's thread if u wanna see wat it looks like after a cure.


 Lol as i was at your thread telling you to check out mine, you were at mine telling me to check out yours...LOL Scroll down a bit, i got a few updates i dont think you saw.


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 4, 2011)

Ok here is the master sprout list...

Pure x Master kush (2)
Sour diesel cross (1)
Sicc (1)
Space madness (2)
Trainwreck (1)
Bastard bubba 2 x Bastard bubba (2)
Bastard bubba 1 x Bastard bubba (1)
Bubba kush x Master kush (3)
[Whiteberry x redwood kush] x Master kush (1)
Purple urkle x [HH x JH x SL x HJ] (1)

Bubblicious fem (1)
Floja (1)
Ak48 fem (1)
Northern lights fem (1)

Black sour bubble x Caseyband (4)
Lemon qleaner x Caseyband (2)
Romulan #3 (2)
C4 x Caseyband (4)
Calizhar x Caseyband (1)


Seedlings that havent popped or are not looking so good....

Purple urkle x [HH x JH x SL x HJ] (1)
Pure kush x Bastard bubba (1)
Hollands Hope x HPRC (1)
Mendocino Purple x Master kush (2)
Deep purple x Master kush (1)


----------



## stoneyluv (Sep 4, 2011)

damn dude!!!! can my woman and i come live with you? I'll bring my own lights!! hahaha

seriously though, that is a great variety!!! looking forward to seeing them grow!!


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 4, 2011)

stoneyluv said:


> damn dude!!!! can my woman and i come live with you? I'll bring my own lights!! hahaha
> 
> seriously though, that is a great variety!!! looking forward to seeing them grow!!


 Haha yea, we can add your LED's to my HID's...full spectrum buddy! Whats new?


----------



## 313 Kronix (Sep 4, 2011)

Nice variety you got there.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Sep 4, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> Yea she is a bit on the sativa side which is odd. Nice energetic without the anxiety or paranoia. I think i told someone the other day that Grand master did that to me, i didnt realize i smoked a nug of this right after. That HH nug shots are under a 400w MH. I like experimenting with different lightings. Youd be suprised if you walked around your house and snapped shots of the same bud how different they look. Blues lightings and whites work great.
> Grand master is a couchlock.
> 
> 
> ...


 that pheno im talkin bout grows super colourful nuggz with pink/purple/blue pistils and smells like a bowl of berry cereal with no milk lol lemmie find the article i got, it actualy features this pheno...i got it in a HT mag, so ill take pics of it lol


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 4, 2011)

313 Kronix said:


> Nice variety you got there.


 Yea variety is what i strive for. I get tired smokin the same stuff over and over. What you been up to?


Dizzle Frost said:


> that pheno im talkin bout grows super colourful nuggz with pink/purple/blue pistils and smells like a bowl of berry cereal with no milk lol lemmie find the article i got, it actualy features this pheno...i got it in a HT mag, so ill take pics of it lol


 Man that sounds tasty. Id like to see those pictures, ill be waiting!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Sep 4, 2011)

yo i put a thread up about it bro

titled Shishkaberry Frankenberry Pheno


----------



## jcdws602 (Sep 4, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> Ok...when you say dont be afraid to transplant, you mean dont be afraid to cut apart net pot or just transplant ingeneral, as in leaving the net pot on there. im not sure what the standard is here.
> 
> Well i got all my chores done on my four day weekend. Ive been wanting to go out and work on the fishing boat. I bought an old 12' aluminum boat. Im going to fix it up and put a brand new 15HP mercury outboard on there when im done. Its just been too hot and im not big on workin in the mornings.


I mean don't be afraid to remove from the net pot.......the roots in hydro are different from soil.......hydro roots are thicker and way stronger than soil roots....it's a lot harder to stress hydro roots.......



aeviaanah said:


> Well i got all my chores done on my four day weekend. Ive been wanting to go out and work on the fishing boat. I bought an old 12' aluminum boat. Im going to fix it up and put a brand new 15HP mercury outboard on there when im done. Its just been too hot and im not big on workin in the mornings.


I've been wanting to to get me a aluminum fishing boat too.....but with a trolly motor......where we go no gas powered motors are allowed.....I love to go fishing and camping in the cold season.....can't wait...


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 4, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> yo i put a thread up about it bro
> 
> titled Shishkaberry Frankenberry Pheno


 Shoot me a link bro!


jcdws602 said:


> I mean don't be afraid to remove from the net pot.......the roots in hydro are different from soil.......hydro roots are thicker and way stronger than soil roots....it's a lot harder to stress hydro roots.......
> 
> 
> 
> I've been wanting to to get me a aluminum fishing boat too.....but with a trolly motor......where we go no gas powered motors are allowed.....I love to go fishing and camping in the cold season.....can't wait...


 Right on, the smaller netpots can restrict root growth later on right? 
Imma get a trolling motor after i get the new Mercury. I gotta get to point A to B, then ill worry about C! LOL. I got lots of work to do to it. 
http://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=20946&p=213695#p213695


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Sep 4, 2011)

lol yur as lazy as me 
https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/462061-shishkaberry-frankenberry-pheno.html#post6221074


----------



## jcdws602 (Sep 4, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> Right on, the smaller netpots can restrict root growth later on right?


Yeah............



aeviaanah said:


> *Imma get a trolling motor after i get the new Mercury. I gotta get to point A to B, then ill worry about C! LOL. I got lots of work to do to it.
> http://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewto...213695#p213695*


haha got ya.......boat looks good for the price.........trailer included too......can't beat that..


----------



## 313 Kronix (Sep 5, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> Yea variety is what i strive for. I get tired smokin the same stuff over and over. What you been up to?


 I know what you mean, I'm the same way. 

A lot of work lol Been helping my brother with fixing up his house and just yesterday (and some of Friday) I spent 36 hours lollipopping and cloning my ladies so I could put them into flowering. And I still have a ton to do lol


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 5, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> lol yur as lazy as me
> https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/462061-shishkaberry-frankenberry-pheno.html#post6221074


 Haha....nice frankenberry, ill keep a look out for ya!


jcdws602 said:


> Yeah............
> 
> 
> 
> haha got ya.......boat looks good for the price.........trailer included too......can't beat that..


 Yea i got a good deal. Its a ton of work, it was ready for the water if i bought a bilge pump. I decided to fix it up and reward myself with the new motor. Ill show ya when shes all done


313 Kronix said:


> I know what you mean, I'm the same way.
> 
> A lot of work lol Been helping my brother with fixing up his house and just yesterday (and some of Friday) I spent 36 hours lollipopping and cloning my ladies so I could put them into flowering. And I still have a ton to do lol


 Right on, your doing a sea of green/lollipopping type of grow? how do you like the results of this? i got lots of seedlings this round and want to grow em all. i may end up doing a sea of green style grow.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 7, 2011)

How's it going aev. Hey thanks for the heads up about the azamax earlier this evening. Did yours come already mixed or no. I fuked up early on this summer with back to back screw ups and have been battling those little shits since. A smaller op might be easier to get a handle on them. 

So which jar is emptying first lately? I have been going back and forth with 3 strains the last couple of weeks. I'm like you and need to mix it up lol, three dif smokes on hand is like the minimum that I need. 

I haven't talked to anyone in a few weeks about you know what, but with them it going live very soon I'm expecting i will. Have a good evening man!


----------



## Bobotrank (Sep 8, 2011)

Man sounds like everyone's been hit by the azamax. . . "kills bugs... n buds."


----------



## NONHater (Sep 8, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> Ok here is the master sprout list...
> 
> Pure x Master kush (2)
> Sour diesel cross (1)
> ...


Hell ya Aev! Very nice! Pretty sure my WBRK x MK smells like straight white cake like you mentioned the wbrk would, but unfortunately I think its a male. Lookin forward to seeing how that SD turns out for ya! From what I remember it had some beastly leaves Ill try and find some pics.


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 8, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> How's it going aev. Hey thanks for the heads up about the azamax earlier this evening. Did yours come already mixed or no. I fuked up early on this summer with back to back screw ups and have been battling those little shits since. A smaller op might be easier to get a handle on them.
> 
> So which jar is emptying first lately? I have been going back and forth with 3 strains the last couple of weeks. I'm like you and need to mix it up lol, three dif smokes on hand is like the minimum that I need.
> 
> I haven't talked to anyone in a few weeks about you know what, but with them it going live very soon I'm expecting i will. Have a good evening man!


 Your welcome. I did mix azamax full strength. Seems like i have used it half strength in the past with no ill effects. As far as the jars, The bubba kush is gone already....deep purple is gettin low. I still got lots of wet and curing buds lol. I havent been disappointing with any this round. The last plant SSH x TWES will come down tonight. A great cross for the sativa lover. Skunk pheno. 
Not sure what i mean about the last sentence, shoot me a pm. 


Bobotrank said:


> Man sounds like everyone's been hit by the azamax. . . "kills bugs... n buds."


 Yea its not too bad, i got new pistils emerging. If it was week 5 it would be a nightmare. Was only about week 2 or so. 


NONHater said:


> Hell ya Aev! Very nice! Pretty sure my WBRK x MK smells like straight white cake like you mentioned the wbrk would, but unfortunately I think its a male. Lookin forward to seeing how that SD turns out for ya! From what I remember it had some beastly leaves Ill try and find some pics.


 Hey thanks. Right on, sour diesel right? Ill be lookin forward to the pictures.


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 9, 2011)

Last plant is commin down right now... super silver haze x twes. she is the better of the two phenos. more nuggy and smells better. Imma run some bleach through the system and get ready to move all the seedlings over to the flood table. Ill switch the 1000w out with a 400 mh.


----------



## stoneyluv (Sep 9, 2011)

can't wait to see some pics of her!!


----------



## Bobotrank (Sep 9, 2011)

I'm with Stoney! Give us the pr0n we so desire Aev. I bet she's a beaut!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Sep 9, 2011)

ill be waitin for sexy harvest pics lol


----------



## chb444220 (Sep 10, 2011)

nice sprout list. =D got quite a few of the seeds that i sent ya. =) almost 7 or 8. =) my BSB cross is a realy deep purple. looks like the floja. just a lil frostier. wasnt expecting that! thought it would be a lil pink maybe... gonna try and do an update 2day or 2morrow. postin pics of the harvested northern lights on my thread if ya wanna checkem out


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 10, 2011)

Whats up everyone? Good morning to ya! Just drinking my first cup of coffee decided to post some pictures ive been collecting from the last couple of days. 

Well i got the flower room converted to a veg room for the seedlings. I want to start givin em a bit of flood and drain action. Switched out the 1000w HPS for a 400 MH. Not sure what I'm going to do with all the other plants in veg. I may just have two flower rooms, one for soil and the other for hydro. 












The outdoors are truckin along, I just gave em a watering of Azamax...to help the rest of the way systemically. I really hate seeing all the insects I will be smokin in a few weeks. LOL. Gnats, caterpillars, eggs, spider mites....ya know. The bubba kush and what i believe is GM#1 are both finishing up pretty quickly probably about a week or so before the flush. This section of the yard they only get a few hours of direct sunlight a day. This helps em finish faster before the thief's get there.






above is blue dream





















This is the two super silver haze x [trainwreck x earlyskunk] the fluffier one smells like momma, looks like her too. The nuggier one must be a mix of early skunk and super silver haze. Cant see any trainwreck phenos in her. Shes got a sweet skunk smell. I think i made super silver haze better with the second cross. The first is probably just as equal if not worse than momma. I wont be carrying this cross out. 





















Above is pheno 1 - Smells and looks like momma. Taste is rather bland and nugs arent compact at all. This leads me to think she is pretty much on the sativa side.











Above is pheno 2 - Smells like sweet skunk and tastes just as good....much more nuggier than sis. So far this is much better than her mother. A bit more indica here possibly.


----------



## chb444220 (Sep 10, 2011)

looks great man!! i have a few ssh x (twxek) as well. =) are there nanners on that one? or are they just small yellow leaves? and as for the NL. ive got the same pheno both times i grew it. a sweet.... almost sour smell to it... produces a nice sized cola. with sum pretty hard buds. =) decent yielder. nice sweet taste as well. with a great high . not too over powering. deff a nice head high. and seems to last for quite sum time as well.. that was 1 thing i always remembered from it. it lasted a while. =) and works GREAT for SOG's... since wen u flower small clones.. they just grow 1 main cola. without much side branchin at all


----------



## Bobotrank (Sep 10, 2011)

Rictor! I be smellin' em from here


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 10, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> looks great man!! i have a few ssh x (twxek) as well. =) are there nanners on that one? or are they just small yellow leaves? and as for the NL. ive got the same pheno both times i grew it. a sweet.... almost sour smell to it... produces a nice sized cola. with sum pretty hard buds. =) decent yielder. nice sweet taste as well. with a great high . not too over powering. deff a nice head high. and seems to last for quite sum time as well.. that was 1 thing i always remembered from it. it lasted a while. =) and works GREAT for SOG's... since wen u flower small clones.. they just grow 1 main cola. without much side branchin at all


 Yes there is nanners....i stressed every plant hard when i was treating for the root aphids. I took a zero tolerance policy. I think of future grows as well....Every plant damn near through nanners. Except for a few. I'm startin to realize that hermies arent that bad, only when early in flower and if pollen is viable. Most of the time the pollen doesnt seed the weed. Although i have found a few that will. Just need to watch out early in flower and if it happens late in flower you are fine...


----------



## stoneyluv (Sep 10, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> Whats up everyone? Good morning to ya! Just drinking my first cup of coffee decided to post some pictures ive been collecting from the last couple of days.
> 
> Well i got the flower room converted to a veg room for the seedlings. I want to start givin em a bit of flood and drain action. Switched out the 1000w HPS for a 400 MH. Not sure what I'm going to do with all the other plants in veg. I may just have two flower rooms, one for soil and the other for hydro.
> 
> ...


Now that's what I'm talkin about!!!!!! man, everybody has some great updates today!!!! I am slacking!!! they just look so happy out in the sun!!! and the harvested buds look absolutely spectacular!!! great job, once again!!


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 10, 2011)

stoneyluv said:


> Now that's what I'm talkin about!!!!!! man, everybody has some great updates today!!!! I am slacking!!! they just look so happy out in the sun!!! and the harvested buds look absolutely spectacular!!! great job, once again!!


 Thanks my friend...what you been up to?


----------



## stoneyluv (Sep 10, 2011)

not to much bro!! fixin some minor porch roof repair from the storm, then I'm gonna check out my girls. and that's about it!! we've been on the run for the past week. today I'm just chillin with my G/F and a bong!!!


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 10, 2011)

stoneyluv said:


> not to much bro!! fixin some minor porch roof repair from the storm, then I'm gonna check out my girls. and that's about it!! we've been on the run for the past week. today I'm just chillin with my G/F and a bong!!!


 Right on....im gettin ready to smoke that mystery plant. I need a sativa high.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Sep 10, 2011)

Those look bomb Av!

you make em sticky icky!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 10, 2011)

Nice outdoor shots man,,,I love getting a little glimps into peoples world. Interesting with the 2 phenos but you know which one to keep!!


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 11, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> Those look bomb Av!
> 
> you make em sticky icky!


 Thanks my friend...whats been up your way?


Highlanders cave said:


> Nice outdoor shots man,,,I love getting a little glimps into peoples world. Interesting with the 2 phenos but you know which one to keep!!


 Man i woke up this mornin to a bit of rain, im freakin out. Rain + bud = bad. I wont be keeping either of the two phenos...i do know which ill smoke first.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 11, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> Man i woke up this mornin to a bit of rain, im freakin out. Rain + bud = bad. I wont be keeping either of the two phenos...i do know which ill smoke first.


Did the rain stop for you aev? Not keeping skunky pheno 2??


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 11, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Did the rain stop for you aev? Not keeping skunky pheno 2??


 Yep rain cleared up, i got all the bushs on the patio under the awning. Nah im not gonna keep the sativas. Ive been into indicas more lately.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 11, 2011)

We have had a little stretch of some real nice weather...keeping a lot of the vegging plants near the windows and on the porch when it's like that.


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 13, 2011)

A cross blunt I rolled the other night....

I got a few droppers of homemade tincture in my coffee right now. Testing potency....I know it should go under the tongue but lets see what happens.


----------



## stoneyluv (Sep 13, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> A cross blunt I rolled the other night....
> 
> I got a few droppers of homemade tincture in my coffee right now. Testing potency....I know it should go under the tongue but lets see what happens.


cool cross bro! "other night" and you didn't smoke it yet?!?!?!

what is tincture? is that like when i make moonshine hash before it evaporates?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 13, 2011)

Ah the trifecta effect


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 13, 2011)

stoneyluv said:


> cool cross bro! "other night" and you didn't smoke it yet?!?!?!
> 
> what is tincture? is that like when i make moonshine hash before it evaporates?


 Of course we smoked it! Lol....tincture is a drink infused with thc....a few drops are put under the tongue for a nice effect. alcohol can be used but i think its a bit harsh....i like to use glycerine, it is tasteless. 


Highlanders cave said:


> Ah the trifecta effect


 Heyhey, whats up? Whats new? Man you outta check this blue dream out in the backyard. Cola galora!


----------



## jcdws602 (Sep 13, 2011)

Nice update colas everywhere!!........I never tried tincture.....how's the buzz??


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 13, 2011)

jcdws602 said:


> Nice update colas everywhere!!........I never tried tincture.....how's the buzz??


 didnt notice much of a high, this tells me its not ready. ive only done the long soak method... this is a short soak which involves heat. 

tincture isnt a knock you on your ass type of thing. its more for like when your in public and you dont want to be smokin or high as fuck. its also very good for pain relief...


----------



## jcdws602 (Sep 13, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> didnt notice much of a high, this tells me its not ready. ive only done the long soak method... this is a short soak which involves heat.
> 
> tincture isnt a knock you on your ass type of thing. its more for like when your in public and you dont want to be smokin or high as fuck. its also very good for pain relief...


Ohhhh.................


----------



## chb444220 (Sep 13, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Ah the trifecta effect


lmao! "creating a Tri-Fecta of joint (blunt) smoking power!"


----------



## Bobotrank (Sep 14, 2011)

sup Aev! Nice lookin' cross blunt, brova. . . bet that thing went up like a... a... hmmm-- burning cross? Yup.

Talk to ya!


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 14, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> sup Aev! Nice lookin' cross blunt, brova. . . bet that thing went up like a... a... hmmm-- burning cross? Yup.
> 
> Talk to ya!


 Thanks man....yea it burned like a cross lol. What you been up to?


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 14, 2011)

Got a few new strains to add to the collection. Thanks, you know who you are!

Querkle Rain F1 - Querkle x purple rain

Chocolate Chunky Munky F1 - Chocolate Chunk x Gorilla Grape

G-13 #1 - Doggies nuts??

Cinderella 99 F4 (pineapple pheno) 

Curious George F1 - Gorilla Grape x Magic Monkey

Gorilla Grape (indica pheno) F3 

[Headband x NL#5] x G-13 F1


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Sep 14, 2011)

Hey mate, do you know anything about the parent linage of the Magic Monkey?? I just aquired a few beans of that strain myself fella lol. And I am now looking for more info into it mate. Got a nice selection there, can't wait to see what you do with 'em too it's gonna be a good show.
Stay Up's!!


----------



## jcdws602 (Sep 14, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> Got a few new strains to add to the collection. Thanks, you know who you are!
> 
> Querkle Rain F1 - Querkle x purple rain
> 
> ...


Nice.......!!


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 14, 2011)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> Hey mate, do you know anything about the parent linage of the Magic Monkey?? I just aquired a few beans of that strain myself fella lol. And I am now looking for more info into it mate. Got a nice selection there, can't wait to see what you do with 'em too it's gonna be a good show.
> Stay Up's!!


 yo...magic monkey is grandaddy purple x double purp doja



jcdws602 said:


> Nice.......!!


 whattup dog? what strains you runnin right now?

check out this whiteberry...its already been harvested on for a while now. this thing was huge. photo courtesy of my mom! -her first plant.





this plant was started the same time as the stuff i just harvested. the power of the sun is crazy...this one plant probably outyielded my whole flood table. its ok...mine tastes better


----------



## jcdws602 (Sep 14, 2011)

daaaamn.....!!! shes a monster....how much did she yield??

...i got bk fems,
dp cross, wb x rk x master kush,
northern storm auto, super silver haze auto,
trainwreck cross, reserva privada connoisseur's mix,
white berry x bastard bubba, pineaple kush,
bk fem x trainwreck cross, dinafem industrial plant,
Jtr x mbs,and bubba kush fem x bastard bubba (male) and bubble gum....damn mouse made it into my veg room and chopped my bubble gum seedling in half, I put some clonex on it and put it back in some soil and got it rooted again.....caught the mouse on a sticky trap.....bastard took out like 30 seedlings all together.....didn't even eat most just chopped them in half.....I'm doing all organic soil run.....been a while since I've got my hands dirty......lol......


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 14, 2011)

jcdws602 said:


> daaaamn.....!!! shes a monster....how much did she yield??
> 
> ...i got bk fems,
> dp cross, wb x rk x master kush,
> ...


 Not sure how much it yielded. Got some bastards goin eh...looks like you used a bastard bubba to breed with the bubba kush? im suprised you got a seedling to reroot. how big are they now?


----------



## jcdws602 (Sep 14, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> Not sure how much it yielded. Got some bastards goin eh...looks like you used a bastard bubba to breed with the bubba kush? im suprised you got a seedling to reroot. how big are they now?


The oldest ones are 24 days in from seed.........I had some of that bastard bubba pollen I forgot about....I'm looking for a nice male with strong bubba kush traits so I can cross into other strains.........I really dig the bk......good smoke, hardy plant.....Yeah I only had 1 bubble gum seed so I just thought I should give it a try.....I dipped it in clonex put it in a little starter pot and put some ceram wrap over it and left it alone for a week......the seedling was 5-6 days old when the mouse chopped it.....I didn't expect it to make it....but it is definitely rooted now and just started growing again.....


----------



## stoneyluv (Sep 14, 2011)

Way to go MOM!!!!!!! thats an awesome looking plant!!! that beats anything my mom ever grew!!!


----------



## NONHater (Sep 14, 2011)

Beast ass WB right there! Nothing like a woman's touch.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Sep 15, 2011)

Agreed that is a gorgeous girl right there....

Thanx for the info' aeviaanah, I knew you'd know mate .


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 15, 2011)

jcdws602 said:


> The oldest ones are 24 days in from seed.........I had some of that bastard bubba pollen I forgot about....I'm looking for a nice male with strong bubba kush traits so I can cross into other strains.........I really dig the bk......good smoke, hardy plant.....Yeah I only had 1 bubble gum seed so I just thought I should give it a try.....I dipped it in clonex put it in a little starter pot and put some ceram wrap over it and left it alone for a week......the seedling was 5-6 days old when the mouse chopped it.....I didn't expect it to make it....but it is definitely rooted now and just started growing again.....


 interesting, i wasnt aware the clonex would help with seedlings...thanks for the info man. Ill be sure to try that if needed in the future!


stoneyluv said:


> Way to go MOM!!!!!!! thats an awesome looking plant!!! that beats anything my mom ever grew!!!


 Yea she did good. She doesnt even smoke weed lol....can you believe that?


NONHater said:


> Beast ass WB right there! Nothing like a woman's touch.


 Oh yea the stock is like 2" (i think) 


THESkunkMunkie said:


> Agreed that is a gorgeous girl right there....
> 
> Thanx for the info' aeviaanah, I knew you'd know mate .


 Your welcome...whats new?


----------



## stoneyluv (Sep 15, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> Yea she did good. She doesnt even smoke weed lol....can you believe that?


that's great dude!! she could give it out for halloween!!! I know I'd be looking for that porch light on!!! hahaha


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 15, 2011)

stoneyluv said:


> that's great dude!! she could give it out for halloween!!! I know I'd be looking for that porch light on!!! hahaha


 I'd end up shuttin the light off as i see my medicine disappearing! Good idea tho! LOL


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Sep 15, 2011)

same old, same old... I can't complain mate, things are growin great atm.


----------



## chb444220 (Sep 16, 2011)

nice new selection of seeds man. =) i got alot of the same ones.  the gorilla grape was a fav! i think youd like that. =) excited for the chocolate chunky munky... since it DOES have Deep Chunk genetics in there.... =D


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 16, 2011)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> same old, same old... I can't complain mate, things are growin great atm.


 Right on good to hear. 


chb444220 said:


> nice new selection of seeds man. =) i got alot of the same ones.  the gorilla grape was a fav! i think youd like that. =) excited for the chocolate chunky munky... since it DOES have Deep Chunk genetics in there.... =D


 Sweet, looks like the seed fairy dropped by your place on the way home. That deep chunk is good or what?


----------



## chb444220 (Sep 16, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> Right on good to hear.
> 
> Sweet, looks like the seed fairy dropped by your place on the way home. That deep chunk is good or what?


never smoked any deep chunk.... but in my opinion.. deep chunk is the frostiest plant i have ever seen... i have seen quite a few deep chunk plants or deep chunk crosses... and they always blow me away! really indical lookin plant with frost caked on all along the leaves.. going down the edges of the leaves and everything.... its crazy... if u look up pics.. im sure youll see wat im talkin about man. its very impressive


----------



## Bobotrank (Sep 16, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> yo...magic monkey is grandaddy purple x double purp doja
> 
> 
> whattup dog? what strains you runnin right now?
> ...


Bumpidy! Nice work, ma! You musta been a proud son


----------



## chb444220 (Sep 16, 2011)

yeaa man thats one big ass fuckin plant!!! =0 id be impressed for sure!


----------



## Psychild (Sep 16, 2011)

if only my mom would break the law for a change....

Lol what a beautiful plant &#8730;


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 17, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> never smoked any deep chunk.... but in my opinion.. deep chunk is the frostiest plant i have ever seen... i have seen quite a few deep chunk plants or deep chunk crosses... and they always blow me away! really indical lookin plant with frost caked on all along the leaves.. going down the edges of the leaves and everything.... its crazy... if u look up pics.. im sure youll see wat im talkin about man. its very impressive


 Hmm sounds tasty. I think ive seen it in magazines or something. Good to hear


Bobotrank said:


> Bumpidy! Nice work, ma! You musta been a proud son


 Thanks for the bump....I am a proud son. I told her she needs to be trimmin right now!


chb444220 said:


> yeaa man thats one big ass fuckin plant!!! =0 id be impressed for sure!


 Thanks bro...hows the garden doin this mornin?


Psychild said:


> if only my mom would break the law for a change....
> 
> Lol what a beautiful plant &#8730;


 LOL my mom is covered with my sisters medical card. One plant only. Whats new?


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Sep 19, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> Got a few new strains to add to the collection. Thanks, you know who you are!
> 
> Querkle Rain F1 - Querkle x purple rain
> 
> ...


 Nice score bro lol

Im smokin some of the C-99 f4 and its real pineapply!! sofar 2/3 phenos i tested have a strong pineapple flavor and the high is real nice


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 19, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> Nice score bro lol
> 
> Im smokin some of the C-99 f4 and its real pineapply!! sofar 2/3 phenos i tested have a strong pineapple flavor and the high is real nice


 I just smoked a bong load of cindy 99 too. Pineapple pheno, great high as well. THC brothers??

Lol....the bird has flown.


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 19, 2011)

Nice! Pineapple tasting bud is divine. That and really skunky taste, like brussel sprouts or burnt rubber are my favs 
og chem with a good 6wk cure, nom nom taste good but I think I'm kinda jonesing for your pineapple!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Sep 19, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> I just smoked a bong load of cindy 99 too. Pineapple pheno, great high as well. THC brothers??
> 
> Lol....the bird has flown.


 THC brothas!

aight!


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 20, 2011)

colocowboy said:


> Nice! Pineapple tasting bud is divine. That and really skunky taste, like brussel sprouts or burnt rubber are my favs
> og chem with a good 6wk cure, nom nom taste good but I think I'm kinda jonesing for your pineapple!


 Yea its very tropical. Nice buzz too. Its about 60-40 favoring the sativa side. 


Dizzle Frost said:


> THC brothas!
> 
> aight!


 You find any indica dom out of those f4's?


Update time!

Hydro Seedlings- Things are going smoothly, havin a bit of problems with a few seedlings here and there. Figured out a good flood schedule...currently feeding botanicare pro bloom veg, roots organic additive, calmag. Check it out...




























Soil veggers- I decided to transplant all the plants that weren't seedlings to soil. Its so hot back in that room the hydro wasn't cuttin it. Maybe during late fall/winter I can get away without a chiller. High heat + hydro = nightmare. I may end up cloning the bubba con, mk and gm #2....squeeze em in the flood table. We will see. 








Outdoor....well i sprayed with azatrol one more time and i shouldn't have, i burned pistils on some plants...other plants didnt seem to mind. The plants that had the pistils burned seemed to just stall as far as thickening up nug size. I hope they catch back on. The dp x twes is looking great....the bubba kush is just about ready for harvest. Blue dream is packin some weight and crystals. SSH x twes is packin lots of weight as well. Take a look

...anyone cure their outdoors? I had a mold problem once and am skeptical. 

This is super silver haze x trainwreck earlyskunk...#3. Trained real nicely. I used Supernatural brand nutrients for the outdoors.











Super silver haze x trainwreck x earlyskunk #4. I had to bend the fuck out of her so the neighbors didnt see colas poppin over the fence. She is somewhat hidden in the grape vines. 






Bubba kush ready for harvest....flushin her a bit. 






Blue dream...






Deep purple x trainwreck x earlyskunk












A little extra- Some hash we made a while back...


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Sep 20, 2011)

Sheer greatness bro', damn I love your outdoor bud porn.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 20, 2011)

Absolutley beautiful aev, I had a smile on my face the entire time I was checking them out  Thanks for the pics man!


----------



## Psychild (Sep 20, 2011)

Looking great man! I can't wait to see those hydro seedlings get big!


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 20, 2011)

Outstanding!
I knew I picked the right group of fellas to hang around!


----------



## Bobotrank (Sep 20, 2011)

Shnyykeeeeez! I'll need a Scooby snack just to calm down from checking these girls out lol, great job Aev brother!


----------



## stoneyluv (Sep 20, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> Update time!
> 
> Hydro Seedlings- Things are going smoothly, havin a bit of problems with a few seedlings here and there. Figured out a good flood schedule...currently feeding botanicare pro bloom veg, roots organic additive, calmag. Check it out...
> 
> ...





Looking Fantastic Aev!!!!!!!! a well deserved bump. you have got those seedlings growing fast!!!!!!!! even the ones in soil look beautiful. the outdoor plants are just over the top though bro!!!! very nice looking buds!!! just like HC said, I was smiling the entire time i was looking at them!!! well, my jaw was open just a bit!!!


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 20, 2011)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> Sheer greatness bro', damn I love your outdoor bud porn.


 Hey thanks man! Yea bummer about the pistils being burned tho....you ever have that happen? Did the buds stall out?


Highlanders cave said:


> Absolutley beautiful aev, I had a smile on my face the entire time I was checking them out  Thanks for the pics man!


 Whattup hc how you doin..your quiet welcome! Can you spot your crosses in the seedling bunch? 1/3 of em are yours!


Psychild said:


> Looking great man! I can't wait to see those hydro seedlings get big!


 Yea they cant get too big there is 30 of em in there lol...This is gonna be a good run. Hopin for some good males to cross.


colocowboy said:


> Outstanding!
> I knew I picked the right group of fellas to hang around!


 Yea we got a tight little knit goin here. I dig it too. How ya doin today?


Bobotrank said:


> Shnyykeeeeez! I'll need a Scooby snack just to calm down from checking these girls out lol, great job Aev brother!


 Lol....you gettin close to harvest yet? Ill be over to check the thread out in a few...workin on the boat right now. Gettin ready for a tritip sandwich


stoneyluv said:


> Looking Fantastic Aev!!!!!!!! a well deserved bump. you have got those seedlings growing fast!!!!!!!! even the ones in soil look beautiful. the outdoor plants are just over the top though bro!!!! very nice looking buds!!! just like HC said, I was smiling the entire time i was looking at them!!! well, my jaw was open just a bit!!!


 Yo yo whatup stoney. Movin fast?? I thought they were goin a bit slow lol....Had a few casualties but I think thats a good way to sort through them eh? Yea youll like that ssh x twes if you want skunk...


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Sep 20, 2011)

you outdoor is lookin fine as hell!

as for the indica pheno C99s, honestly ive only grown 5 beans out this grow, and my buddy is testing the other pheno i have..that one is throwing out some skunky plants...im pretty sure the Shiva Skunk gene is more prevelent in that pheno. it seems that way anyway...im real eager to smoke that one to see how good it is


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Sep 20, 2011)

Not that I can recall, but I wouldn't worry about it too much. As long as you see no signs of rot setting in of corse mate .


----------



## jcdws602 (Sep 20, 2011)

Nice colas!! they are putting on some nice weight....../damn hydro seedlings are so finicky......


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 20, 2011)

It's a nice day and I'm good thanks for asking.
Cheers to you for your nice thread bud!


----------



## gumball (Sep 20, 2011)

very nice garden aeviaanah, and all types of them too!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Sep 20, 2011)

THC brotha update!

the more i smoke of this one Cindy pheno it makes me wanna nap...i took 2 weed naps yesterday but i thought i was jus tired n shit lol....so to answer that question Yes, i think i did find an indica type in this one at least


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Sep 20, 2011)

i got parent pix for you 

thisis the Gorilla Grape mommy @31 days 12/12, jus took these ...this pheno grows rock hard stinky nugs, tastes like dank wine


----------



## chb444220 (Sep 21, 2011)

yeaa im a big fan of the gorilla grape!! rock hard nugs for sure! =D nice update aevi! lots and lots goin on right now huh!? lol. only got a few more weeks left b4 i can clean out the flowering room. everything SHOULD be done in 3 weeks at the most. im germing 4 of the chocolate chunky munkys and 4 grape apollos. sooo u can check out my thread if u wanna see how they turn out. not sure if/wen ur startin any of urs. just posted about 125 pics on my thread. hahaha. theyre all small tho at the moment. =/ dont have time gotta go 2 work. but u can click on them and see.. teh ak 48s pretty frosty. should be easy 2 tell which is which.


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 21, 2011)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> Not that I can recall, but I wouldn't worry about it too much. As long as you see no signs of rot setting in of corse mate .


 Good news, the pistils are re-emerging. Looks like they should fatten up a bit more before harvest.


jcdws602 said:


> Nice colas!! they are putting on some nice weight....../damn hydro seedlings are so finicky......


 Yea they are. Is this how you start your seedlings?


colocowboy said:


> It's a nice day and I'm good thanks for asking.
> Cheers to you for your nice thread bud!


 Thanks my friend...good to have people like you around. 


gumball said:


> very nice garden aeviaanah, and all types of them too!


 Whattup gumball hows life? Yea i'm gonna have too much bud laying around here. I need more jars and closets. 


Dizzle Frost said:


> THC brotha update!
> 
> the more i smoke of this one Cindy pheno it makes me wanna nap...i took 2 weed naps yesterday but i thought i was jus tired n shit lol....so to answer that question Yes, i think i did find an indica type in this one at least


 Thats good to hear, id like a cindy a bit more on the indica side. I'm going to go check out that pm you sent yesterday. Had an emergency at my moms house, had to go over there. 


Dizzle Frost said:


> i got parent pix for you
> 
> thisis the Gorilla Grape mommy @31 days 12/12, jus took these ...this pheno grows rock hard stinky nugs, tastes like dank wine
> View attachment 1797338View attachment 1797339View attachment 1797340


Sweet any other pics you can send would be great. I like saving them and refering back to them later. 



chb444220 said:


> yeaa im a big fan of the gorilla grape!! rock hard nugs for sure! =D nice update aevi! lots and lots goin on right now huh!? lol. only got a few more weeks left b4 i can clean out the flowering room. everything SHOULD be done in 3 weeks at the most. im germing 4 of the chocolate chunky munkys and 4 grape apollos. sooo u can check out my thread if u wanna see how they turn out. not sure if/wen ur startin any of urs. just posted about 125 pics on my thread. hahaha. theyre all small tho at the moment. =/ dont have time gotta go 2 work. but u can click on them and see.. teh ak 48s pretty frosty. should be easy 2 tell which is which.


 Good to hear the gg is bomb. how you been bro?


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Sep 21, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> yeaa im a big fan of the gorilla grape!! rock hard nugs for sure! =D nice update aevi! lots and lots goin on right now huh!? lol. only got a few more weeks left b4 i can clean out the flowering room. everything SHOULD be done in 3 weeks at the most. im germing 4 of the chocolate chunky munkys and 4 grape apollos. sooo u can check out my thread if u wanna see how they turn out. not sure if/wen ur startin any of urs. just posted about 125 pics on my thread. hahaha. theyre all small tho at the moment. =/ dont have time gotta go 2 work. but u can click on them and see.. teh ak 48s pretty frosty. should be easy 2 tell which is which.


 i love that pheno of GG all day, its a lil narcotic but its real good...im germin some grape apollos right now to, i was gonna do the rom grow but ima test some stuff out instead lol...so we can compare the new shiz


----------



## gumball (Sep 21, 2011)

Lifes good man, lifes good!!


----------



## Bobotrank (Sep 22, 2011)

Hey brosef! Just dipping in to say "hey" before I go water the girls. Gonna chop that SweetTooth tonight (found my long awaited amber trichs on her yesterday!)... bow chika bow wow . . . prepare yourself for some pr0n! Later skater.


----------



## Psychild (Sep 22, 2011)

The seed fairy dropped by today &#8730;.....I've been really busy these past couple of days, but you should have a gift headed your way tomorrow &#8730;


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 22, 2011)

Psychild said:


> The seed fairy dropped by today &#8730;.....I've been really busy these past couple of days, but you should have a gift headed your way tomorrow &#8730;


Make that two ; )


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 22, 2011)

gumball said:


> Lifes good man, lifes good!!


 Thats good to hear. Whats new anyway?


Bobotrank said:


> Hey brosef! Just dipping in to say "hey" before I go water the girls. Gonna chop that SweetTooth tonight (found my long awaited amber trichs on her yesterday!)... bow chika bow wow . . . prepare yourself for some pr0n! Later skater.


 Right on, is it bomb? Whats she taste like? Hows the high?


Psychild said:


> The seed fairy dropped by today &#8730;.....I've been really busy these past couple of days, but you should have a gift headed your way tomorrow &#8730;


 Right on, glad to hear it made it their safely. If you have any strain related questions, let me know.


Highlanders cave said:


> Make that two ; )


 Hey hey....same with you, any strain related questions, let me know.


----------



## Bobotrank (Sep 22, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> Right on, is it bomb? Whats she taste like? Hows the high?


You will know as soon as I do... now more of the waiting game begins lol. Dry time!

edit: I did throw up a lil pr0n on my thread before I chopped her if you're interested.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 23, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> Ok here is the master sprout list...
> 
> Pure x Master kush (2)
> Sour diesel cross (1)
> ...


How's it going man. I had to double check which of my gear you were running before the bird flew. Found a few more or so of my strains that you don't have ; !)

Happy landings


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 23, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> How's it going man. I had to double check which of my gear you were running before the bird flew. Found a few more or so of my strains that you don't have ; !)
> 
> Happy landings


 Sweet, I'm all excited now  Just woke up...lol whattup!?


Bobotrank said:


> You will know as soon as I do... now more of the waiting game begins lol. Dry time!
> 
> edit: I did throw up a lil pr0n on my thread before I chopped her if you're interested.


 Right on, ill be over to check it out right now!


----------



## lostNug (Sep 24, 2011)

Very nice grow man. You love the variiety just like me. How did that blackberry turn out? Growin it for the first ttime myself so wanna see finished product (don't hhave time to go thru all the pages). Also do u have any experience with SFV og? New strain to me also so any info would be greatly appreciated


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 24, 2011)

lostNug said:


> Very nice grow man. You love the variiety just like me. How did that blackberry turn out? Growin it for the first ttime myself so wanna see finished product (don't hhave time to go thru all the pages). Also do u have any experience with SFV og? New strain to me also so any info would be greatly appreciated


 Yo the blackberry didnt impress me at all. I grew it indoors. May prove better outdoors. We may also have a different blackberry. More of an indica type high. Didnt yield much or prove to be that frosty. I heard SFV Og was a great cut. Never grew it tho....


I estimated what my seed collection is worth. About 7,000 dollars.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Sep 24, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> Yo the blackberry didnt impress me at all. I grew it indoors. May prove better outdoors. We may also have a different blackberry. More of an indica type high. Didnt yield much or prove to be that frosty. I heard SFV Og was a great cut. Never grew it tho....
> 
> 
> I estimated what my seed collection is worth. About 7,000 dollars.


 my brother had some paki purple chitrali, same thing as you experienced, wasnt impressive...must have to grow a shitload out to find that one magic plant


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 24, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> my brother had some paki purple chitrali, same thing as you experienced, wasnt impressive...must have to grow a shitload out to find that one magic plant


 Yea your right....seed fairy arrive today??


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Sep 25, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> Yea your right....seed fairy arrive today??


 negative...im guessin tom ...the fairys dont work weekends around here lol...lazy fuckers


----------



## Bobotrank (Sep 25, 2011)

lol They only work Saturdays here, but are trying to cut those back to save money. You know what saves a shitload of money, though? Not invading every country on the fucking planet. Zing! Someone's had their coffee. Have a great day guys


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 25, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> negative...im guessin tom ...the fairys dont work weekends around here lol...lazy fuckers


 Alrighty, hopefully it gets their safe. I made ya a nice one. 


Bobotrank said:


> lol They only work Saturdays here, but are trying to cut those back to save money. You know what saves a shitload of money, though? Not invading every country on the fucking planet. Zing! Someone's had their coffee. Have a great day guys


 Yea tryin to shut down saturdays on us!! Hey, i havent had my coffee yet.


----------



## Bobotrank (Sep 25, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> Hey, i havent had my coffee yet.


Get on it brotha! It's raining here... so I'm down for my second cuppa now


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 25, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> Get on it brotha! It's raining here... so I'm down for my second cuppa now


 What city you in again? I wonder if i need to pull plants under the awning again. Ill go check the weather.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Sep 25, 2011)

check it out
https://www.rollitup.org/smoke-reports/469879-gorilla-grape-toke-report.html


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 26, 2011)

Hey aev what's going on man. Ya might want to start keeping your eye to the sky. Let's hope there was a tailwind : !)


----------



## Bobotrank (Sep 26, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> What city you in again? I wonder if i need to pull plants under the awning again. Ill go check the weather.


I'm in the big shitty to the West... we chatted when you were here for the expo   You know where now?


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 26, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hey aev what's going on man. Ya might want to start keeping your eye to the sky. Let's hope there was a tailwind : !)


 Binocs are on and waiting for the bitch! 


Bobotrank said:


> I'm in the big shitty to the West... we chatted when you were here for the expo   You know where now?


 Yea i remember! Lol, thats what i thought but was unsure for some reason.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Sep 26, 2011)

the stork got lost again today...maybe tomorow he will find the right landing strip lol


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 26, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> the stork got lost again today...maybe tomorow he will find the right landing strip lol


 damn....that is one hefty egg....he better find it.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Sep 26, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> damn....that is one hefty egg....he better find it.


 thigns fly real slow here man lol ...theres alota polution to fly thru LOL


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 10, 2011)

How things goin?


----------



## theexpress (Oct 10, 2011)

[QUOTE="SICC";6437385]How things goin?[/QUOTE]

i thought you werre dead.... lol naw j/k welcome back jo!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 11, 2011)

Aev were you been mang?


----------



## NONHater (Oct 11, 2011)

Whats good aev!


----------



## Bobotrank (Oct 11, 2011)

Uh oh, someone might need a pr0n bomb.


----------



## aeviaanah (Oct 11, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> thigns fly real slow here man lol ...theres alota polution to fly thru LOL


 Hey man whats up!?


SICC";6437385]How things goin?[/QUOTE]
Going good and yourself?
[quote="Dizzle Frost said:


> Aev were you been mang?


 Been around...mostly at the boat forums lol...


NONHater said:


> Whats good aev!


 Whats goin on!?


Bobotrank said:


> Uh oh, someone might need a pr0n bomb.


 Lol lay it on me!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 11, 2011)

hey its all good here....you sound like me lol...i spend hours/days on bike forums lol


----------



## Psychild (Oct 15, 2011)

Waddup Aev? I posted a few updated pictures on a couple of the plants you gave me.....stop by my thread and check them out if you'd like. &#8730;


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 15, 2011)

Sup Aev?
How's tricks fella?!


----------



## chb444220 (Oct 19, 2011)

heyyyy man. hows everything? where ya been at my dude?? finally starting to flower my seedlings!


----------



## aeviaanah (Oct 19, 2011)

Psychild said:


> Waddup Aev? I posted a few updated pictures on a couple of the plants you gave me.....stop by my thread and check them out if you'd like. &#8730;


 Yo yo I stopped by, things are looking good mang!


colocowboy said:


> Sup Aev?
> How's tricks fella?!


 Whats up bro, check out the update. 


chb444220 said:


> heyyyy man. hows everything? where ya been at my dude?? finally starting to flower my seedlings!


 Right on, you got any of my strains goin?


Here is an update of the flower room...they are still in veg. I got the 400w mh on em. Gettin ready to flip to the 1000 for 12/12. Ive been slowly transplanting as they show female. Right now there are only a few left that need to be transplanted, only found 3 males so far. I got a great Female to male ratio this round. 

The veg room is actually flowering too. I should call it the soil room and the above hydro room. I got a huge ass MK f2 in there, bubba kush, grand master #2 and bubba con. 

Here is the hydro room...


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Oct 19, 2011)

Hey Aev', come and stop by and join the party in here mate >>> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/477172-connoisseurs-choice-epic-multi-journal.html

Lookin great & green here as always my friend, catch up with you soon.


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 19, 2011)

Holding it down eh!
Looks healthy and prepared for greatness man!


----------



## jcdws602 (Oct 19, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> Yo yo I stopped by, things are looking good mang!
> 
> Whats up bro, check out the update.
> 
> ...



So you are alive......hahaha j/k,plants look nice....as usual.....nice fire extinguisher...... how's the boat coming along??....................


----------



## at0ms0ft (Oct 19, 2011)

What up aev how ave you been? Your crop is looking great as usual.


----------



## aeviaanah (Oct 22, 2011)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> Hey Aev', come and stop by and join the party in here mate >>> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/477172-connoisseurs-choice-epic-multi-journal.html
> 
> Lookin great & green here as always my friend, catch up with you soon.


 Yo yo! Whats up....for sure ill come check it out!


colocowboy said:


> Holding it down eh!
> Looks healthy and prepared for greatness man!


 Thanks brotha, what you been up to?


jcdws602 said:


> So you are alive......hahaha j/k,plants look nice....as usual.....nice fire extinguisher...... how's the boat coming along??....................


 Fire extinguisher, got to be safe bro. Boat is going good. waiting on the new motor i purchased. I got most of it done. 


at0ms0ft said:


> What up aev how ave you been? Your crop is looking great as usual.


 Whattup man? You comin to the halloween party?


----------



## Psychild (Oct 23, 2011)

Waddup Aev? just dropping by to let you know I posted an update over on my thread, come check it out if you get the chance!


----------



## NONHater (Oct 24, 2011)

Whats goodie Aev! Have you had the Bastard Bubba purp up before? Mine looks like its beginning to get some shades a purp in the fans, think due to keeping things cold at night. Might drop the temp if thats the case!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 24, 2011)

Hey brother hope your doing good. Looking to add another strain or two to the cave and I picked out the WB and the BK x MK and are germing them now. Pretty stoked, I'll hit you up for info on them once they get going. 

Take it easy bro!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 24, 2011)

Good to see ya back on Aev... seeya on the flip


----------



## at0ms0ft (Oct 27, 2011)

When is your party? As long as it is on a weekend we can go. We have our costumes already.


----------



## aeviaanah (Oct 28, 2011)

Psychild said:


> Waddup Aev? just dropping by to let you know I posted an update over on my thread, come check it out if you get the chance!


 Yo ill be sure to stop by! How you been?


NONHater said:


> Whats goodie Aev! Have you had the Bastard Bubba purp up before? Mine looks like its beginning to get some shades a purp in the fans, think due to keeping things cold at night. Might drop the temp if thats the case!


 Hey whattup? Yea the bubba will turn purple late in flowering and will also turn purple when she is fed organically. The purple stays on the leafs...havent seen it on nugs unless it is like really late flower.


Highlanders cave said:


> Hey brother hope your doing good. Looking to add another strain or two to the cave and I picked out the WB and the BK x MK and are germing them now. Pretty stoked, I'll hit you up for info on them once they get going.
> 
> Take it easy bro!


 Hey good to hear you started those. Let me know when you post some pictures eh?


Dizzle Frost said:


> Good to see ya back on Aev... seeya on the flip


 Aight man!


at0ms0ft said:


> When is your party? As long as it is on a weekend we can go. We have our costumes already.


 I sent ya a message. Glad to hear you can make it!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 31, 2011)

whats the good word brotha?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 3, 2011)

3/3 with the Whiteberry and 6/6 with the BK x MK.........just a heads up for ya brother


----------



## NONHater (Nov 3, 2011)

3/3 with my White Berry fem as well. And 3/3 in less than 48hrs on the Bastard Haze.

Hows things Aev!


----------



## stoneyluv (Nov 4, 2011)

what's the good word Aev??? I hope all is well with you!!!! hope your party went great!!

just a heads up.... my WB+RK x MK was a male!!! I'll pop another!!!


----------



## aeviaanah (Nov 13, 2011)

I think i flipped the lights a week or so ago. I ended up with 5 males out of 32 plants! What a ratio eh?


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 13, 2011)

jeez no kidding your the guy that skews the ratio for the rest of us 
How you been brotherman!
Good to see you about!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 13, 2011)

Woah! great bitch to balls ratio!


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Nov 14, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> I think i flipped the lights a week or so ago. I ended up with 5 males out of 32 plants! What a ratio eh?


Were you after males as well Aev'?? Ain't that just the way eh mate. Lol I get loads and just bin them off, but I'm betting if I were after studs for breeding my ratio luck would shift to getting more girls instead.


----------



## at0ms0ft (Nov 16, 2011)

Damn that is a great ratio if all you want is fems. I am germinating those Jedi seeds can you start the 2 you have. Hoping to get a male and keep the seeds going. Also going to start some of the Master Kush f2 you gave me. Hope I get a mutant out of it.


----------



## aeviaanah (Nov 22, 2011)

Well this is what I call an overloaded flood table....hows everyone been?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 22, 2011)

Haha looks about right to me. Going to pot up a couple of your strains this week man, BK x MK (4) and Whiteberry (2) 

Doing great brother hope you are too


----------



## Psychild (Nov 22, 2011)

Doing great! Have some new pics of TWxES on my journal, and should have SSHx and BJxBB pics up tomorrow. or Thursday &#8730;


----------



## stoneyluv (Nov 23, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> Well this is what I call an overloaded flood table....hows everyone been?


bumpity bump!! 

Lookin like an organized jungle you have!!!! 

things are great man!! How have you been? 

the 1st WB + RK x MK was a male.... i still have the early skunk x trainwreck in veg... it's lookin great and ready for flower soon!!!

good to see ya around aev!!!


----------



## aeviaanah (Nov 23, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Haha looks about right to me. Going to pot up a couple of your strains this week man, BK x MK (4) and Whiteberry (2)
> 
> Doing great brother hope you are too


 Been doin good, I actually quit smokin weed. Still growin tho. How you been? I got two purple pheno of the bsb x cb. 



Psychild said:


> Doing great! Have some new pics of TWxES on my journal, and should have SSHx and BJxBB pics up tomorrow. or Thursday &#8730;


Sweet ill come check it out.



stoneyluv said:


> bumpity bump!!
> 
> Lookin like an organized jungle you have!!!!
> 
> ...


 Hey hey! Sucks about the male. Let me know when you get some decent flower shots of twxes


----------



## jcdws602 (Nov 24, 2011)

Yo what aev...... here are some of those pics......This is White Widow x Deep Purple grown in super soil and roots organic for my base.......she did well...vegged her for 2 weeks then into flower.....no training........she took about 60 days to finish....and the last pic is of the bastard strains I grew a while back.......





















White widow x Deep Purple dried


----------



## aeviaanah (Dec 4, 2011)

jcdws602 said:


> Yo what aev...... here are some of those pics......This is White Widow x Deep Purple grown in super soil and roots organic for my base.......she did well...vegged her for 2 weeks then into flower.....no training........she took about 60 days to finish....and the last pic is of the bastard strains I grew a while back.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Man that is righteous! That last one looks like a bastard bubba? Here is a video I just shot

[video=youtube;J5pvgIFpaKk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J5pvgIFpaKk[/video]


----------



## jcdws602 (Dec 4, 2011)

Nice vid man.......yeah I think that last 1 was actually bastard jack if memory serves me right......the dp x ww was decent smoke but kinda bland.....nice energetic high...the other one dp cross is crossed with super silver haze....it is definitely haze dominant and still flowering.....it smells just like super silver haze with a hint of deep purple....big fat nugs.....i think it is the best of the dp crosses so far....can't wait to harvest......have you been making any crosses lately??


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 8, 2011)

Hey Av.....whats happinin brotha?

JCD...clean your inbox mang


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Dec 10, 2011)

Whats up aev! still on top i see couldnt getthrough all the chatter but some good shit from you and the rest here i sure miss the trade bro cant wait to be back...


----------



## at0ms0ft (Dec 11, 2011)

Great video!! I have 1 of your Master Kush f2 growing it started slow but it is taking off now I really love it's structure stacking its nodes very nice very unique in my garden. Also put a Bastard Jack to germinate last night.


----------



## aeviaanah (Aug 11, 2012)

Doing some good ol outdoor growing....took a bunch of seeds and stuck em in random pots in the back yard. Some pots were topped off with compost some pots already have plants in them. Got a few growing with the pumpkins, a few in the blueberry pot, some sharing with cactus and a few with the peppers in topsy turvey. No new soil or germination time.......nothing professional at all. Ill be happy if I harvest at least one. 

Heres the bill

2 of chocolate chunky monkey
2 of Head band x Northern lights x G13
7 of White berry 
3 of Bastard bubba 3 x bastard bubba
2 of White berry x redwood kush3 x ?
4 of Deep purple x ?
1 of Black sour bubble
4 of C99 F4
3 of Querkle x purple rain
2 of G13 F2
4 of BK x ?
2 of [Hollands hope x jack herrer x shoreline x herijuana] x Convict Kush
4 of Blue dream x convict kush
5 of Bubba kush x mbs
2 of Gorilla grape
2 of Bubba kush/OgKush x Cindy 99 x Convict kush

A few random unknown seeds from Grow 4 - Bastard bubba, trainwreck and master kush

So just over 50 seeds....we will see what happens!


----------



## jcdws602 (Aug 11, 2012)

Damn......long time no hear bro....nice to hear from ya......../trying to sneak in a late batch I see......being that it is pretty late in the season hopefully you get something out of it.........


----------



## aeviaanah (Aug 11, 2012)

jcdws602 said:


> Damn......long time no hear bro....nice to hear from ya......../trying to sneak in a late batch I see......being that it is pretty late in the season hopefully you get something out of it.........


Harvest usually end of october right? That gives me the rest of this month for veg and sept and october for flower. Ill have nice and small hidden plants. What you been up to?


----------



## jcdws602 (Aug 11, 2012)

Right.... yield will be small but you should get a little something....I've been up to the same............doing all organic indoors and have a few collaboration projects going on.........been getting really awesome results with amended soil mixes......yield is not the same as the hydro but taste and aromas are supreme......what sup with ya ?? been taking it easy... as far as growing??....


----------



## Bobotrank (Aug 11, 2012)

Sounds like a good list ya got there, Aev. Gonna have a solid little army when they're all ready.

So when do you think switch to flower normally is in our neck of the woods? It was starting to look like middle of August from what I could tell, but sounds like you're thinking end of the month/ early next month. . . ?


----------



## aeviaanah (Aug 11, 2012)

jcdws602 said:


> Right.... yield will be small but you should get a little something....I've been up to the same............doing all organic indoors and have a few collaboration projects going on.........been getting really awesome results with amended soil mixes......yield is not the same as the hydro but taste and aromas are supreme......what sup with ya ?? been taking it easy... as far as growing??....


Yea I shut down shop for a while...Got into some new hobbies with my free time. Im brewing my own beer and fishing alot lately. Good to hear you got the organics going. Try bubba kush organic. Man its some sweet earthy stuff.


Bobotrank said:


> Sounds like a good list ya got there, Aev. Gonna have a solid little army when they're all ready.
> 
> So when do you think switch to flower normally is in our neck of the woods? It was starting to look like middle of August from what I could tell, but sounds like you're thinking end of the month/ early next month. . . ?


Yea its a nice lineup eh? 

I think flower usually occurs mid august to early September depending on strain and conditions. Also location in the yard plays a big role. A plant getting full sun will start flowering later then one hidden in the yard getting shade.


----------



## jcdws602 (Aug 11, 2012)

aeviaanah said:


> Yea I shut down shop for a while...Got into some new hobbies with my free time. Im brewing my own beer and fishing alot lately. Good to hear you got the organics going. Try bubba kush organic. Man its some sweet earthy stuff.


........beer and fish........awesome mix of hobbies lol sure go together......good to hear you've been busy in your endeavors.......I already grown bubba all organic.....that's what made me switch back to soil.....I never had such a good batch......now I'm all organic.....all my co ops are hydro though....just for weight.....nice to see ya back keep us updated.......


----------



## Bobotrank (Aug 11, 2012)

aeviaanah said:


> I think flower usually occurs mid august to early September depending on strain and conditions. Also location in the yard plays a big role. A plant getting full sun will start flowering later then one hidden in the yard getting shade.


Awesome, thanks, that is good to know... sort of what I was thinking... I've got a little stealth plant in the greenhouse, but it's a stretchy sativa and I hope it doesn't get too big, lol. Definitely gets darker a little earlier in my back yard, so hoping that helps, lol. It's a quick finisher too, so who knows.

Good to have you back around.


----------



## aeviaanah (Aug 11, 2012)

jcdws602 said:


> ........beer and fish........awesome mix of hobbies lol sure go together......good to hear you've been busy in your endeavors.......I already grown bubba all organic.....that's what made me switch back to soil.....I never had such a good batch......now I'm all organic.....all my co ops are hydro though....just for weight.....nice to see ya back keep us updated.......


Yep, some of us grow for weight others for flavor. Ive always preferred the latter. Go to know the bubba did it for you. Its earthy and organically flavored all in its own no matter how you grow it right? Too bad i dont have my bubba kush cut anymore. I did breed it but i dont have the clone anymore.


Bobotrank said:


> Awesome, thanks, that is good to know... sort of what I was thinking... I've got a little stealth plant in the greenhouse, but it's a stretchy sativa and I hope it doesn't get too big, lol. Definitely gets darker a little earlier in my back yard, so hoping that helps, lol. It's a quick finisher too, so who knows.
> 
> Good to have you back around.


Yep, itll get big, it always does. Have you hit the flower stretch yet?


----------



## Bobotrank (Aug 11, 2012)

In the last week she's suddenly started to get a lot bigger, so I'm thinking that it may have. Let me refrain-- I hope she has, lol.


----------



## jcdws602 (Aug 11, 2012)

aeviaanah said:


> Yep, some of us grow for weight others for flavor. Ive always preferred the latter. Go to know the bubba did it for you. Its earthy and organically flavored all in its own no matter how you grow it right? Too bad i dont have my bubba kush cut anymore. I did breed it but i dont have the clone anymore.


Yup it sure is good no matter how it's grown but just super tasty grown in an all organic soil mix : P ...........I still have a couple of those fem bubbas beans around.........pm me if ya ever need some.......


----------



## aeviaanah (Aug 12, 2012)

Bobotrank said:


> In the last week she's suddenly started to get a lot bigger, so I'm thinking that it may have. Let me refrain-- I hope she has, lol.


Haha she has...what strain you got back there? 


jcdws602 said:


> Yup it sure is good no matter how it's grown but just super tasty grown in an all organic soil mix : P ...........I still have a couple of those fem bubbas beans around.........pm me if ya ever need some.......


Fo shure man thanks! Clear your inbox lol


----------



## jcdws602 (Aug 12, 2012)

aeviaanah said:


> Fo shure man thanks! Clear your inbox lol


K cleared.............


----------



## Bobotrank (Aug 14, 2012)

aeviaanah said:


> Haha she has...what strain you got back there?


Hey there bro. It's a Sour Flower I got from Harborside... supposed to be a bx of Silver Haze as done by Joe Clone... mediocre yields with a lemon zest and uplifting high (done in 7-8 weeks, too!). I did a little mainline technique I picked up from Nugbuckets, so I'm hoping that helps with the yield...


----------



## aeviaanah (Aug 14, 2012)

Bobotrank said:


> Hey there bro. It's a Sour Flower I got from Harborside... supposed to be a bx of Silver Haze as done by Joe Clone... mediocre yields with a lemon zest and uplifting high (done in 7-8 weeks, too!). I did a little mainline technique I picked up from Nugbuckets, so I'm hoping that helps with the yield...


Oh yea, that silver haze is an aggressive grower.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 16, 2012)

Hey man I posted a couple of pics of your Whiteberry here this morning but riu is being fuked up again. Someone else was complaining about that too. I'll try again though.

Later mang!


----------



## melancholy (Aug 18, 2012)

I'm wondering if the seeds I have are actually White Berry x Redwood Kush since I think the original plant they came from are from you and around the same time you grew out those feminized seeds. My White Berry is looking great, I'm lovin the bud structure so far and it was really quick to nug up.

Is the SSH you're talking about the Unknown mix that I have? If so, that is a great plant - I had some clones I cut from an early flowering plant and they rooted pretty quick and now the clones have really took off.

You gonna make a journal for your outdoor experiment? haha


----------



## C.Indica (Oct 29, 2012)

(Beautiful veg leaf in above avatar)

Yo Aev, whats up?
Hope alls going well,


how'd your sneak attack garden turn out this year? Should be gettin nasty cold/close if not past harvest.


----------



## aeviaanah (Dec 5, 2012)

New thread in sig!


----------

